# Bobbi Brown Discussion & Must-haves



## MisaMayah (Jul 16, 2007)

Hiya..i'm posting a few threads today peeps!!

I've only got a pink lipglass from them and the bronze shimmer gel liner. I really want to try out their cosmetic line but a bit lost at the mo.

Is there anything you use that is an absolute must?! Any recs for me personally (piccie on my profile).......Thanks again Specktrettes!!


----------



## beckibear (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

It's not makeup as such but I love the lip balm.

I think for a lot of people it's a bit hit and miss as it is really hard.  I must admit that when I first got it I was disappointed, but now I wouldn't be without it.  Super moisturising, lasts for _ages _and gives a lovely plump rosy finish


----------



## user79 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Their Shimmerbricks are popular, similar to the MAC MSFs and can also be used as e/s. I bought a BB blush in Clementine a while ago and have been using it a lot, it's a very nice coral shade. Another great blush from them is Apricot.


----------



## geeko (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I'd have to say the shimmerbricks...especially rose and apricot shimmerbricks.

the shimmers are more finely milled than MAC MSFs.... I highly recommend these


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *geeko* 

 
_I'd have to say the shimmerbricks...especially rose and apricot shimmerbricks.

the shimmers are more finely milled than MAC MSFs.... I highly recommend these_

 
Second that! I love the Shimmer Bricks, I have the Beige one: it's beautiful use as e/s and above blush, to give an instant glowy effect. 
I highly recommend the Cream blush sticks too (if you like the creamy texture), the packaging is so useful and the colours are really naturals, it gives you a very healthy flush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had 3 of them once, and I think I'll buy it one or two other again


----------



## Minka (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I'm voting for the shimmerbricks too!!

These are gorgeous & are multipurpose products.


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Shimmerbricks all the way!


----------



## Hilly (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Her books are awesome too!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I love BB's Bronzer and the professional powder brush.


----------



## cindylicious (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

i love BB gel liner, wont smudged on my oily eye lid, its really good!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Here's my list of must haves, two of these I only have lol:







EXTRA SPF 25 Tinted Moisturizing Balm






Blush







Creamy Concealer Kit










Hydrating Eye Cream










Lip Color







Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner










Rose Shimmer Brick Compact







Foundation Stick


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Her foundation is amazing.
I'm using the moisture rich one at the mo.


----------



## redjellybeans (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Rose shimmerbrick. I don't own it yet but will be a very happy proud owner soon (I hope!!)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Shimmerbricks and more shimmerbricks. I actually thing they are better than MSFs. I have apricot and gold. I don't know what I would do without my Gold Shimmerbrick. I should get a backup because they are LE. Her brushes are kinda nice too but loooooong handle. There are short handles available but don't know how short. MAC's SE brush short? Anyone know?


----------



## oddinary (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Shimmerbrick! I only have 1 now, that's Rose and boy do I love it!
I'm starting to wonder whether I should save my Flashtronic MSF money and buy Shimmerbricks instead... no chunky glitter and the sheen it gives is like SATIN!

I want Apricot!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Good Ol' Bobbi Brown.  Honestly the entire line is great, I cant use her face products because they are too yellow for me and have a tendency to make me look ashy, but, if you have true yellow undertones, go for it because the formulas are awesome. 

Her lip glosses are great (but expensive and small...) as are the blushes, eyeshadows, and of course the Shimmerbricks.


----------



## veilchen (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Another vote for the Shimmerbricks!!


----------



## nunwek (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

i am not too crazy about bb foundation and ended up returning it because I did not think it did anything special considering the price it was...but I do like the cranberry and plum blush.  Very pretty colors.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pure Vanity* 

 
_Her foundation is amazing.
I'm using the moisture rich one at the mo._

 
Hey thank hun...that's good news can I ask what kinda skin type you have??


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oddinary* 

 
_Shimmerbrick! I only have 1 now, that's Rose and boy do I love it!
I'm starting to wonder whether I should save my Flashtronic MSF money and buy Shimmerbricks instead... no chunky glitter and the sheen it gives is like SATIN!

I want Apricot!_

 
I'm startting to wonder whether I should do that too!! Hmmm MSFs or SHimmerbricks??


----------



## mac-me-up (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Shimmerbrick in rose.

I recently bought her LE shadow palette (stonewashed nudes collection) and it is absolutely gorgeous.  The colors are beautiful.....I am seriously considering buying a back-up.  

Oh, have you smelled her Beach perfume/lotion?  Divine.....


----------



## user79 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I just bought the BB eyeshadow "Gunmetal" yesterday.....omg, it's LOVE! Sooo creamy and smooth, very intensely pigmented. Pricier than MAC but you actually get almost double the amount so it's fine. I can't really see myself ever finishing it anyway, haha, the pots are pretty big.

Oh, does anyone have any brushes from them? First I was gonna get the MAC 219 pencil, but yesterday I checked out the eye smudge brush and the bristles felt sooo much softer and denser! Anyone have this brush??







I want to get a Shimmerbrick as well, but they cost $50 US here! How much are they in the States?? I can't see prices on the website...


----------



## mjacqueline (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Rose Shimmerbrick is definitely a must have. I also look forward to their palettes. The colours for lips, eyes and cheeks are always so wearable.


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

i absolutely LOVE her shimmerbricks, eyeshadows (esp. black plum), and most recently, the stonewashed nude palette. such awesome, AWESOME colors!


----------



## cleodelinda (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Another vote for the Shimmerbricks here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the beige one and I use it mainly as e/s. Great colors and the staying power is amazing. The bronzers are really nice too, I have #2, a matte neutral that dosen't turn orange.


----------



## AndreaLeigh (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I purchased both the Chocolate palette and the Stonewashed Nudes, and swapped both away. Her shadows just don't work for me. They apply chalky and don't blend well. I know other people love them, though. 

I do like her blush, shimmerbricks, and gel liner.


----------



## lyndaj (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I love Brownie Shimmerbrick and gel liners (I think r better than MAC)


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

just bought shimmerbrick gold and LOVE it!!!  definitely prettier then gold spill or golden glow and much more flattering.  i highly recommend it.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just bought the BB eyeshadow "Gunmetal" yesterday.....omg, it's LOVE! Sooo creamy and smooth, very intensely pigmented. Pricier than MAC but you actually get almost double the amount so it's fine. I can't really see myself ever finishing it anyway, haha, the pots are pretty big.

Oh, does anyone have any brushes from them? First I was gonna get the MAC 219 pencil, but yesterday I checked out the eye smudge brush and the bristles felt sooo much softer and denser! Anyone have this brush??






I want to get a Shimmerbrick as well, but they cost $50 US here! How much are they in the States?? I can't see prices on the website..._

 

I love this brush!  I first purchased it as a crease brush, which is where I use it the most but found that it is just as good for applying color under the eye as well.  Love her shimmerbricks, glosses, and blush.  Just ordered the Stonewashed Nudes Palette and can't wait to get it.  She also has great skincare products.  I put my love of Bobbi Brown before MAC, she just does not do as many collections as MAC does.


----------



## MissChristinea(TM)? (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Definitely a Shimmer Brick! I couldn’t live without Apricot


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I just bought the BB eyeshadow "Gunmetal" yesterday.....omg, it's LOVE! Sooo creamy and smooth, very intensely pigmented._

 
I haven't bought any BB single e/s yet, but they seem interesting. I might take a look at them soon! Isn't Gunmetal too shimmery BTW?


----------



## user79 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_I haven't bought any BB single e/s yet, but they seem interesting. I might take a look at them soon! Isn't Gunmetal too shimmery BTW?_

 
Gunmetal is a metallic e/s so it's very shimmery / sheen (without sparkles though). I love it. I think most of my e/s are a metallic finish because I love the look of it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

The new l/e metallics are gorgeous, but the price is $45! 

I own a lot of her mattes.  They are the top of the line.  You don't need much and they are smooth textured.    Her blushes are the same way.  A little bit goes a long way.  

Also, I own one of her foundations, two shimmer bricks,  several eye pencils, several lipsticks, several lip pencils, a foundation base moisturizer, a concealer, and the eye brightener.

I really like her line.  I am seriously debating the metallics.  They are so freaking beautiful.

There are several m/up palettes that I want too.  One is the bridal palette and the other (can't remember the name) looks great for evening.


----------



## user79 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I think the quality of her products are superior to MAC, but the colour palette is not as diverse and her products are quite pricey.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

*~*I love their lip tints!!!! They are sheer, really moisturizing, and they have SPF 15.  They smell really good too (a hint of peppermint).  I have 2 already & I plan on buying more!!*~*


----------



## Esperanza (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Gunmetal is a metallic e/s so it's very shimmery / sheen (without sparkles though). I love it. I think most of my e/s are a metallic finish because I love the look of it._

 
I went to a Sephora in Paris and I have seen the Gunmetal e/s and other ones at a Bobbi Brown counter: it looked very nice indeed :nod: I've tested it on my hand and the texture was really smooth. So now I'm interested in buying some of them... I looked at Raisin and Sapphire too, I'm at a dead end now


----------



## OohJeannie (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

The Creamy Concealer Kit is great!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I think the quality of her products are superior to MAC, but the colour palette is not as diverse and her products are quite pricey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I totally agree with you.  

I am looking at the back of my BB Sterling Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow.  It states it is 2.6g.  My M.A.C. Blackberry Matte Eye Shadow states it is 1.5g.  Perhaps, that's reason for her prices.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still, I am freaking out about the $45 price for the metallic limited edition e/s.   I want  two of them.


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I think anything from her skincare line is great, especially those buffing grains.

For makeup, I love the lipglosses and the metallics palettes are to die for!!


----------



## lil_kismet (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

~ BB's Metallics eyeshadow trios are GORGEOUS!! The shades are beautifully matched, have excellent pigmentation, and they blend like a dream! (I speak more particularly of the Velvet Plum and Burnt Sugar pallettes.. but Forest is really beautiful too, especially for smokey eyes, although maybe more difficult to blend because of how dark/pigmented all 3 colours are).

~ Shimmerbricks are nothing short of amazing!

I don't own any other BB products, but I have passed by the BB counter countless times and dabbled with some of the products, and the creamshadows are just gorgeous! I'm in love with Galaxy creamshadow.. just beautiful!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Shimmer bricks are awesome.


----------



## pichima (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

BB concealer kit
BB pale yellow loose powder ^^


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AndreaLeigh* 

 
_I purchased both the Chocolate palette and the Stonewashed Nudes, and swapped both away. Her shadows just don't work for me. They apply chalky and don't blend well. _

 
I tend to agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bought the Surf N Sand e/s palette and while I ADORE the colours, they apply so chalky its hard for me to bother with it again. I still have it sitting here, dont know what to do with it.....


----------



## Shadow (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Awhile back I purchased BB's lip color/lip shimmer pallet.  It contains three lip shimmers and four lip colors.  I absolutely love the lip color "Slopes."  It's a great shade of red for me.  (I've been told I'm NW 20 although I haven't tried the sample yet.)  Slopes is now sold individually.


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I have been debating over the Metallics Eye Palette in Forest as I love greens and then saw a lot of places sold out of Forest. But I found it online at Neiman Marcus and had a free shipping code. It just came and I am in love. I so hated to pay that but I have to say it is beautiful. I love the other colors too but just can't bring myself to buy more than one at that price, at least not yet. But the colors are just so amazing.


----------



## noangel (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Creamy Concealer is good and shimmerbricks of cos!


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

*Shimmerbricks is a must have!!!!! :hump: Way better than MSF IMO.*


----------



## frocher (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

The brushes are really good quality.  Shimmerbricks are nice for highlight and individually as e/s.  The e/s have a buttery texture.


----------



## RoseMe (Oct 20, 2007)

*Bobbi Brown Must Haves??*

What are your Bobbi Brown must haves?  I would like to give them a try!  Thanks!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must Haves??*

There are many threads about BB must haves in Recommendations and Cosmetics Discussions forums.  Try doing a search.


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must Haves??*

definitely shimmerbricks! and gel eyeliners =)


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Another vote for the shimmerbricks, lol. I also love her books, they're super informative!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must Haves??*

I am an NW25 with brown/red hair and brown eyes. 

+ I love the Shimmer bricks, esp Peony (if you can get your hands on it).  
+ I use Peony or Apricot Blush for a healthy glow.  I just lightly run my MAC #187 brush over them, dab excess blush on my hand and then stiple it on to the apples of the cheeks with the #187.  
+ I saw a tutorial someone did here (hmmm...can't remember who right now) and they used Pink Truffle gloss.  It was gorgeous.  I keep meaning to try it.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Espresso & Black gel eye liners are the best! The new bridal palette has some gorgeous colors too.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

shimmerbricks and gel eyeliner .. i wana try more of her products


----------



## Temptasia (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

My "glow" comes from the Rose Shimmerbrick.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Nov 8, 2007)

*Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

My entire makeup collection was MAC until I swapped for BB Pale Pink Blush and purchased the Pink Quartz Shimmerbrick.  I am in love with the blush, and the shimmerbrick is growing on me!  I am wondering what else great does BB have to offer?  Any rants or raves for any products in particular?


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I *REALLY* love my Tawny Shimmer Brick/Lip Compact. And I adore my Kir Sugar Lipgloss. I don't own Slope lipcolor but it's amazing too.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Due to this thread, I went and picked up a Shimmer brick in Rose. LOVE IT! Thanks you guys! I may never go back to msfs.......


----------



## purrtykitty (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

i loooooove the new pink quartz shimmer brick!!!  i think her other shimmer bricks are great, too (i've got most of them).  i wish she would do something like a mini shimmer brick for the eyes (ya know in colors like purples, greens, blues, browns, etc...i'd probably buy every single one).  i also really like her lipglosses and lip tints.


----------



## frocher (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I love the Peony shimmerbrick, and their gel liners are great.


----------



## lilMAClady (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

Her bronze shimmerbrick compact, and black ink gel liner. They are the best!


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I just bought the pink quartz shimmer brick but haven't used it yet. I also bought the matching pink quartz nail polish and I love it. I bought one of each as a gift for my daughter-in law and the ma wrapped them both in pink quartz colored tissue and put in a nice magnetic closure gift box and she also put in there a sample of eye shadow. I absolutely love her liner brushes, actually my fav is the little mini one I got with a small brush set. It's about 3.5 inches long so it's so easy to use. But I also have the full size in both the reg and ultra fine liner brushes. I have small hands so the short handles work better for me. I have a few more of her brushes and love them all. I really like her blush also.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

And I just wanted to add that I love her gel eyeliners more than Fluidliners. They have a smoother consistancy and glide on a lot easier.


----------



## janwa09 (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

I am using her Moisture Rich liquid Foundation in Warm Ivory and I think it's perfect for my skin!  I also love the Rose Shimmerbrick..I use it both as blush and highlighter.  And I have the Shimmerbrick Eye Palette and the colors are great for highlighting the browbone, etc.  Oh, and try BB's eyeshadow in Mahogany...it's a great color for the eyebrows!

And love, love BB's Gel liner in black.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

Gosh, I have a lot of BB. I have been wearing the LE Metallic e/s. These sold like wild fire. I went to get the plum and it was gone. I really like these. I have been reaching for these every day. I have a lot of her lipsticks, blushes, matte shadows and now some of the shimmers. Her matte e/s are very color intensive. A little goes a long way, they are more expensive due to there is more in the pan than MAC. Her blushes are the same way. You don't need much. They will last a long time. Tawny blush can be utilized as contour blush.   Her brushes are awesome.

I concur on the comment about the gel liner. They are great. They stay on great too. 

I like her oil-free foundation, oil-free moisturizer, compact powder, and concealer too.

I almost purchased the cream e/s, but you can not layer these with powder e/s or layer them with another cream e/s. That was the instructions per the MA. I tend to do that, so I didn't purchase them. They are beautiful.

Enjoy your new jewels.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I love her lipstick colors. Awhile back I bought her lipstick pallet. All of the colors in the pallet are great, but my favorite is Slopes. I also love her lip stain in Clay. I bought it at Woodbury Commons Premium Outlet. I guess it's a discontinued item???


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

My skintone is MAC NC25-30 (depends on how much sun I get) and I love BB lipsticks in Clove (warm red brown, perfect for fall) and Brown (which is the most nautral, pinky nude brown color...so beautiful and natural).  Both lippies would work with your skintone too since they are fairly neutral.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 9, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I like BB blushes and lipglosses, although the later is pretty expensive for what you get.  I didn't like the gel liners.  They are drier than Fluidliners, which I didn't like.  The foundation stick and sheer powders are also great, but there isn't a sheer powder that's quite deep enough for me.  Too bad because the formula and wear are great.


----------



## shortcake (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

Shimmer Bricks! And, BB makes wonderful brushes, too!!!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

Aside from makeup...BB has some awesome books about makeup and beauty


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I picked up the Brownie Shimmerbrick at a CCO a few months ago.  I am absolutely in love with it and i can't wait to buy a new one.  I use it for a highlighter, bronzer, eyeshadow and contour!  You can swirl the colors together or pick out individual ones.  It's pretty much awesome ;-)


----------



## GothicGirl (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

There is no BB in my country, and the women haven´t even heard of it; but I´ve managed to get a pot of Creamy Concealer in the local Ebay. And boy was I lucky! Great color match (Ivory for my NW15 skin), dense creamy texture and the best coverage among all my undereye concealers. I call this product my "industrial" concealer, hehehe, for when I have the worst dark circles under my eyes.


----------



## Toya (Dec 27, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

Besides MAC, Bobbi Brown might be my favorite make-up line.  I own:
Creamy Concealer Kit in Golden (the best concealer I've ever found)
Shimmer Brick in Peony, Bronze, Apricot, Pink Quartz
Blush in Coral, Apricot, Clementine, Tawny, French Pink, Plum
Eyeshadow in Black Plum
Metallic shadow palette in Forest Metallics


----------



## DC-Cutie (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

Since MAC foundations look horrid on me, I've been using Bobbi Brown since 2004 and love the coverage it gives, never changes color, never oily.  But I also have everyone of her palletts, tons of bluses, the Everything mascarra, fluidline and some skincare products.


----------



## thanh13 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

What don't I like from BB...I love this line. I have and love the following:

-Overnight Cream, Vitamin Enriched Face Base, Protective Lotion, Hydrating Eye Cream, Extra Eye Balm....all of which feels really rich and luxurious.
-Corrector in Bisque....this works like magic in covering dark circles
-Creamy Concealer in Natural.... this will cover anything you want.
-Foundation Stick in Natural....it offers great coverage but looks like you're wearing nothing.
-Rouge Pots in Calypso and Pale Pink....these are super versatile and the colors are just gorgeous.
-Lip Glosses in soooo many colors....I love these, the quality is great but the brush is shit.
-Rich Creamy Cleanser and Latering Tube Soap....will remove all the gunks from your face
-Buffing Grains....your face will never feel as soft as after exfoliating with these

Well I guess there's one thing I don't like from the line, it's their eye shadows, the colors are beautiful, but it creases to fast on my asian lids.

Did I mention I love this line.....lol.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

without a doubt, their gel eye liners. Their cream blush and of course their brushes


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

So far I am not crazy about Bobbi's foundations and mascaras, but i havent tried them all yet.  The eyeshadows are AMAZING and I love the shimmerbricks.  My MAC spending has almost ceased to exisit now that I have fallen for Bobbi Brown and Dior.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I absolutly love the Shimmer bricks and gel liners


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

The gel eyeliners are simply the best ever...they stay all day. I have Espresso & Black and just ordered the Sapphire Shimmer.

The blushes are so beautiful on. I have the Bridal set, Violet set, and just got the Pink Raspberry which is to die for! The matching brush set are great too. 

The blender brushes are the best brushes I've used. I just wish I could buy a dozen at wholesale or something cheaper.


----------



## iSHi (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I can't say that i've tried anything else, but like as many others are saying, the gel eyeliners are fabulous! They apply smoothly and they last a long time. My favorites are ivy and sapphire shimmer


----------



## user68 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Aside from makeup...BB has some awesome books about makeup and beauty_

 


I agree. I recently purchased her first book "Bobbi Brown Beauty" and I loved reading ever page. It's so much more than just techniques, it's about overall wellbeing. You end up feeling really good about yourself after finishing. My favourite section was the one where she talks about turning your "flaws" into your best features 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven't tried any of the products yet, mostly because I can’t justify spending so much when there is cheaper alternatives. But I would love to try some of the shimmerbricks and blushes. Oh and the gel eyeliners of course, the colour selection is so much better than MAC's.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I think her gel eyeliners are great ..theya re so smooth and glide on way better than fluidliners ..plus I have not experinced them drying out like my fluidlines have ..and I have had my gel eyeliners and fluidlines about 2 years now ..my mac ones are superly dry ..and the bb ones feel just as good as new.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

I don't like their lipsticks at all though. very dry and sticky. ick. the lip glosses are ok. the have a corrector concealer thingy. not a fan as well since it's quite cakey. I have a palette with eyeshadow and blusher, colour doesn't show too well.

I'm yet to try other products


----------



## user79 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Merged threads.

I've recently swapped for Peony shimmerbrick and I like it a lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it more than the MAC MSFs because it's not chunky and glittery at all.


----------



## neotrad (Feb 4, 2008)

Bobbi Brown brushes are good quality! I just wish their handles were shorter though. 

I want to try Shimmerbricks, but am kind of hesitant 'cause they all look too dark. The darkest part of every Shimmerbrick looks really really dark. I know they give your skin glowyness, but would like to know how much of the colors they show up on your skin if you use a skunk brush such as MAC 187 brush?  

How do you compare the Pale Pink blush to the Peony blush? Which can be described as 'pastel pink' and/or 'blue pink'? 

Also, has anyone here tried their Creamy lip colors? 
I'd like to hear about "Nude Pink", "Pink Ballet", and "Crystal Pink".


----------



## Toya (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_Bobbi Brown brushes are good quality! I just wish their handles were shorter though. 

I want to try Shimmerbricks, but am kind of hesitant 'cause they all look too dark. The darkest part of every Shimmerbrick looks really really dark. I know they give your skin glowyness, but would like to know how much of the colors they show up on your skin if you use a skunk brush such as MAC 187 brush? 

How do you compare the Pale Pink blush to the Peony blush? Which can be described as 'pastel pink' and/or 'blue pink'? 

Also, has anyone here tried their Creamy lip colors? 
I'd like to hear about "Nude Pink", "Pink Ballet", and "Crystal Pink"._

 
You may want to try the Shimmerbricks on the lighter end of the spectrum, like Beige and Pink.  According to a BB make-up artist I befriended, the Shimmerbricks are really done to suit different skintones, so there will be one that works for almost everyone.  So, for instance, Beige is the lighter shade of the Bronze, Pink is the lighter shade of the Peony, etc.


----------



## MisaMayah (Feb 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neotrad* 

 
_Bobbi Brown brushes are good quality! I just wish their handles were shorter though. 

I want to try Shimmerbricks, but am kind of hesitant 'cause they all look too dark. The darkest part of every Shimmerbrick looks really really dark. I know they give your skin glowyness, but would like to know how much of the colors they show up on your skin if you use a skunk brush such as MAC 187 brush? 

How do you compare the Pale Pink blush to the Peony blush? Which can be described as 'pastel pink' and/or 'blue pink'? 

Also, has anyone here tried their Creamy lip colors? 
I'd like to hear about "Nude Pink", "Pink Ballet", and "Crystal Pink"._

 
I just wanted to reccomend you the Pink and Apricot Shimmerbricks, I have both & they would suit the palest complexions =)


----------



## Ericita (Feb 13, 2008)

This brand is new in my country (it just arrived in december) and I have to say I LOVE Bobbi Brown now!! Their products are of great quality.

The corrector is the first concealer that could deal with my purple undereye circle. 
The long wear cream eye shadow is the only eye shadow that never creases on me (hey Bobbi Brown, please make more colors as cream shadows!!). This is very strange to me because even MAC paints crease on me.
The gel eye liner is... gorgeous! I have the bronze shimmer and all I can say is I never wore eye liner until I discovered these ones. They are really awesome. 
I'm a NW20 and I have the shimmerbrick in rose. I LOVE it. My skin is oily and I never thought I'd like a "shimmer" product, but this gives you such a beautiful/natural glow and subtle color (and it makes me look less dead once I've put blot powder and matte foundation).

I also have a lipstick but it doesn't drive me crazy. But I have to say that this is my first lipstick lol (I'm a tinted lip conditioner girl so I still don't get used to have a lot of color on my lips, for this reason I can't blame Bobbi)


----------



## user79 (Feb 15, 2008)

I recently bought the Smudge Brush in a swap, and I have to say, great brush!! After washing, it really hold the shape perfectly, unlike the MAC goat hair brushes which tend to get stray hairs flaring out, unless you wrap them while drying. I love it!


----------



## Trista (Feb 24, 2008)

I really do love sooo many things in this line and I am guilty of purchasing every single pallette she comes out with. My faves, as others have mentioned, are definitely the corrector, concealer, and gel liners.
Overrated products, IMO, are her mascaras (they do nothing for me) and that Bone eyeshadow that she sticks into almost every pallette ( it looks like I've applied nothing and unfortunately I have tons of the stuff).


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 24, 2008)

I love her products. Oh and for anyone whose intrested they are about change some of her products. I was at the counter and the ma showed me the book for upcoming collections. He said she was going into more pallettes. But they were like make your own. New blushes and shadows that will be square to fit into palletes. They only had a few of the original blushes left. I think he said they ship to stoores in April. Lip colors look more vibrant too.


----------



## Trista (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I love her products. Oh and for anyone whose intrested they are about change some of her products. I was at the counter and the ma showed me the book for upcoming collections. He said she was going into more pallettes. But they were like make your own. New blushes and shadows that will be square to fit into palletes. They only had a few of the original blushes left. I think he said they ship to stoores in April. Lip colors look more vibrant too._

 
Oh that sounds awesome! I love having the choice of what colors to place together into a pallette. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Ericita (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_I love her products. Oh and for anyone whose intrested they are about change some of her products. I was at the counter and the ma showed me the book for upcoming collections. He said she was going into more pallettes. But they were like make your own. New blushes and shadows that will be square to fit into palletes. They only had a few of the original blushes left. I think he said they ship to stoores in April. Lip colors look more vibrant too._

 

Yes I also read that they are going to be squared... and I found this image at ebay.

I guess (unless it's counterfeit lol) that this will be the next shape. It seems like it will come with a little brush too.

I edit to post: Did you all check the new Nude Collection? There is a new lip and eye palette:
Bobbi Brown Cosmetics ::Introducing NEW Nude Look and Palette


----------



## user79 (Feb 29, 2008)

That would be awesome if the blushes come with a brush too. Although i hope they won't increase the price. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are already expensive here. I hate the screw tops though.


----------



## neotrad (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I just wanted to reccomend you the Pink and Apricot Shimmerbricks, I have both & they would suit the palest complexions =)_

 
Thank you for your recommendation! I'll check them out!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 29, 2008)

Well... after reading all the good comments about the gel liners, I have to check them out now


----------



## cloudburst (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm NC 30/35 and my must haves from Bobbi are:

Pale Pink & Apricot powder blushes (universally great)
Bronze & Sandstone Shimmerbricks 
(they are finer & sheerer than MSF's so easier to build & control)
Maple Lip Tint SPF 15 (the perfect lip enhancer colour, non sticky & minty!)


----------



## Trista (Mar 2, 2008)

So I tried out the new Nude eye and lip palette and I'm sorry to say but I'm a bit disappointed. Most of the eyeshadow colors look the same on me and as much as I love nudes I found the eyeshadow colors to be a bit too sheer. (I'm NC-30) The lipcolors are pretty but I already have colors that are similar. The palette is $60 so I had to return it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll stick to using the nudes I picked up from the N Collection.
Has anyone else tried it out and had any luck?


----------



## Caffy (Mar 9, 2008)

OK here are 5 of the things EVERY girl out there should get from Bobbi Brown

#1 Ultra fine eye liner brush
#2 Creamy concealer
#3 Foundation Stick.. I use Sand
#4 Shimmerbrick..I have beige and apricot
#5 APRICOT blush.......!!! or Pale Pink if u are cool toned. the blush is a very pigmented and makes your face too very cute with a pop of colour..

Ok now run and get those products..u won't be disappointed!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 9, 2008)

I tried searching this thread but couldn't find the exact answer. Well I stumbled into Holt Renfrew which has Bobbi Brown here in Winnipeg. I have one shimmerbrick and that set me back a bit but I wanted to check out more of her line. Sheesh it scared the CRAP outta me. I ended up getting one e/s (Rose Gold shimmer e/s) and LOVE it but the $26 made me gasp. plus tax. wow. They are definitely bigger than mac but I'm not sure the $10 premium (here in Canada comparatively) is worth it.

I tried checking out her website for prices in the US but it "knows" i'm from Canada so no prices show up at all. I checked out Neiman Marcus and I just wondered, for you USers, (LOL) are they the same price?

IE is an e/s $19 for you, 
cream e/s $22?--I really liked the Orchid cream shadow, reminded me of MAC's Neutral Pink e/s. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Trista (Mar 9, 2008)

BB eyeshadows are $19 and the cream eye shadows are $22 in The U.S. before tax. Her eyeshadows are really nice but I find that I still have to use  base under her cream eyeshadows because they crease on me. 
That Rose gold shimmer e/s is really pretty and I find that it does last a long time on my eyelids. So i think that one was worth it (but $26 still hurts!)
I feel your pain with the costs of cosmetics. I love and purchased lots of high end cosmetics and cosmetics that I"ve purchased overseas that I practically cry when I see my receipt.


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you SO MUCH Trista!! If I go on a road trip while our dollar is still strong, then it wouldn't be as painful picking up Bobbi Brown stuff in the US (only 2.50 more per e/s than MAC as we pay 16.50 here). Something to think about I guess. but then Mac is cheaper than here so I'd prob fill up on that! LOL


----------



## user79 (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caffy* 

 
_OK here are 5 of the things EVERY girl out there should get from Bobbi Brown

#1 Ultra fine eye liner brush
#2 Creamy concealer
#3 Foundation Stick.. I use Sand
#4 Shimmerbrick..I have beige and apricot
#5 APRICOT blush.......!!! or Pale Pink if u are cool toned. the blush is a very pigmented and makes your face too very cute with a pop of colour..


Ok now run and get those products..u won't be disappointed!_

 
Apricot blush is SO FREAKING PRETTY!!! I really want it, but I have bought so many blushes recently so I'm kind of holding out for now. It's the perfect blend of coral, peach and pink color.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Mar 10, 2008)

I just got the Tawny Shimmerbrick in the mail yesterday. It is sooo gorgeous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like Shimmerbricks much more then MSF's.


----------



## CallyBag (Mar 13, 2008)

hi Girls, just wondering, I use the Beige foundation from BB, what color shimmerbrick would you recommend for me? Peony, Apricot, Brownie, Bronze, or Rose? 

TIA!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 13, 2008)

It really depends on what you want. I am pretty fair and had wanted the pink shimmer brick but it barely showed up, so I surprisingly got the darker pink one (Rose) and it really shows up well on my cheeks, I don't use blush sometimes. But if you want a more peachy glow, I'd get apricot (thats my next planned purchase) 
And obviously Bronze if you want a bronzey look.


----------



## CallyBag (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks gigglegirl!  hmm... they're all so pretty I want them all! lol! but my skin is more to the yellow side, you think the rose will look unnatural on me? should i stick to the ones with coral or apricot colors like Apricot... hmm... i guess the best thing is to try them on... thing is that the MAs where I am are a little snobby, they dont really like helping people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_It really depends on what you want. I am pretty fair and had wanted the pink shimmer brick but it barely showed up, so I surprisingly got the darker pink one (Rose) and it really shows up well on my cheeks, I don't use blush sometimes. But if you want a more peachy glow, I'd get apricot (thats my next planned purchase) 
And obviously Bronze if you want a bronzey look._


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CallyBag* 

 
_i guess the best thing is to try them on... thing is that the MAs where I am are a little snobby, they dont really like helping people... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This is their job to help you find the right match, so don't hesitate to ask them!!

I think Apricot or Peony would suit you both, but yeah you def have to try before, to be sure you don't buy something you wouldn't wear. Plus the shimmerbricks are quite pricey so... a little try before buying


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 14, 2008)

With yellow-ish in your skin, perhaps Peony would be better than Rose. LOL I love the shimmer bricks (for me they are like what I want in an msf minus the glitter) so I would buy a couple. But esperanza is right, they are pricy. But versatile--can use just as a blush, highlighter all over, eyeshadow, etc though I've only used it to highlight my cheeks.

I hope the MAs can help you, the gals at Holt Renfrew (where they have Bobbi Brown) are so bend-over-backwards-want-to-help-you so I haven't had a problem--yet. 

Give it a shot, and if they are being biotches and making you feel pressured or unhelped, walk away, try again another time or order online. But try them out in person for sure to see what you'd think you'd like!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun!


----------



## CallyBag (Mar 14, 2008)

^^^ Thanks *gigglegirl* and *Esperanza*! will let you guys know how i get on! i should've joined this forum ages ago!


----------



## enkybaby (Mar 16, 2008)

i so so looove :

shimmerbricks
lippies
pot rouges
blushes
gel liner (better than mac)
cream e/s
palettes

her colors are so safe which means taking out a lot of trouble doing guesswork especially when you are on the go


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_It really depends on what you want. I am pretty fair and had wanted the pink shimmer brick but it barely showed up, so I surprisingly got the darker pink one (Rose) and it really shows up well on my cheeks_

 
That's exactly what I thought! The pink looked really pretty in the compact, but just did not show up more than a dusting on me, so I got the rose. My favorite is still the Peony. I want to try the Apricot next too. 
I love BB gel eyeliners & blushes, Oh & her blender brushes are the best


----------



## Dani California (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the apricot shimmerbrick - love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I fancy the rose one next, even though I just got the Pink quartz one, which is really lovely on!! a good blend of gold/pink. very pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Again, like some of you, the pink one didn't really show up on me. 

I've yet to try the blushers and pot rouges, but they look great.


----------



## user79 (Mar 18, 2008)

I got the Pink Raspberry pot rouge that came out with her spring Raspberry collection and it's really very pretty. I like it more than my MAC Blushcreme, it applies better and it's not as thick and gunky as the MAC ones. The colour is just soooo gorgeous, really nice for fair skin.


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CallyBag* 

 
_^^^ Thanks *gigglegirl* and *Esperanza*! will let you guys know how i get on! i should've joined this forum ages ago!_

 
So, did you find something interesting? Which shimmerbrick did you choose?

If you guys are searching for a soft pink lip-liner & lipstick, you should try the Creamy lip liner "Petal" and Sandwash pink l/s: they are beautiful together and really natural looking. I wore them today and I'm really pleased with those


----------



## CallyBag (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^ hi *Esperanza*! sorry I just saw this post! havent really been on for a while been busy! well, I tried the Rose on and it was GORGEOUS! i love it! they were out of stock however and I'm STILL waiting for it to come in! thats the problem with being where i am in wop-wops! we never get enough of everything and when we run out, it takes forever to get here! oh and i got my friend to help me get the Bronze from the US as she's coming over... i love the bronze for summer (its summer here now) it goes so well over my apricot blush! I should've bought these shimmerbricks ages ago!

oh and yes i got the petal liner! i love it! i use it under my glosses! 

I found the Apricot shimmerbrick a little light on me so I went with the Bronze... what next? ;-P


----------



## CallyBag (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^ oh and i know i'm late to the game, but i just got the Stonewash nudes palette last week and i love it! i think i need a back up LOL!


----------



## tin- (Apr 5, 2008)

I only have 2 shimmerbricks and I love them. I have yellowish skin but I still opted for the Rose shimmerbrick since I could use it as a blush and it looks great on. I recently got Brownie and it's a lot more pigmented than Rose so you have to be careful with the application. It's great that you can use them as shadows too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll be getting the Apricot shimmerbrick next and i'm also thinking about trying her gel liners, blushes and brushes after all the reviews here!


----------



## CallyBag (Apr 7, 2008)

*elegant-one*:  - how different is the *peony *to the rose? I'm now addicted to shimmerbricks lol! I'm thinking of ordering the peony from strawberrynet... but a little worried about it... 

does anyone know how different is the *pink quartz *to the rose... i just love the rose... 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_That's exactly what I thought! The pink looked really pretty in the compact, but just did not show up more than a dusting on me, so I got the rose. My favorite is still the Peony. I want to try the Apricot next too. 
I love BB gel eyeliners & blushes, Oh & her blender brushes are the best_


----------



## user79 (Apr 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CallyBag* 

 
_*elegant-one*:  - how different is the *peony *to the rose? I'm now addicted to shimmerbricks lol! I'm thinking of ordering the peony from strawberrynet... but a little worried about it... 

does anyone know how different is the *pink quartz *to the rose... i just love the rose..._

 
Here's a comparison pic:

http://img.makeupalley.com/3/5/1/4/847673.JPG

I have Peony and I don't have Rose, but when I looked at Rose at the BB counter the colors look more muted than Peony, whereas Peony is brighter. Also, Rose has a white strip that you could use separately as well, whereas Peony is all pink and fuchsia strips. Peony has a slight cool tint to it. I really love Peony, I swapped for it on this site, but I've also seen it up for swap on MUA. Personally, I preferred it over Rose, because it's a stronger colour. Rose would be great if you want something more subtle. But Peony doesn't show up over-pigmented on my fair skin, it's actually really nice and buildable.


----------



## CallyBag (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks *MissChievous*! oh I like the Pink Quartz! its so pretty! i wonder if our counter has had it yet or soon maybe... we are 6 months behind you see... we're only getting the Pink Raspberry set next week for upcoming Mother's Day! the Peony is nice too! would you have any pics of the Brownie vs Bronze? 

I just got the Apricot today too! 

I wonder if the Brownie on Strawberrynet is legit?


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Here's a comparison pic:

http://img.makeupalley.com/3/5/1/4/847673.JPG

I have Peony and I don't have Rose, but when I looked at Rose at the BB counter the colors look more muted than Peony, whereas Peony is brighter. Also, Rose has a white strip that you could use separately as well, whereas Peony is all pink and fuchsia strips. Peony has a slight cool tint to it. I really love Peony, I swapped for it on this site, but I've also seen it up for swap on MUA. Personally, I preferred it over Rose, because it's a stronger colour. Rose would be great if you want something more subtle. But Peony doesn't show up over-pigmented on my fair skin, it's actually really nice and buildable._


----------



## MisaMayah (Apr 9, 2008)

$26 OMG I wouldn't hesitate to pay that!!lol. We pay £27 (about $54) here in the UK!!

aaaahh ur so lucky. I want the Apricot blush too, but like MissChievous I have way too many blushers to last me a life time


----------



## CallyBag (Apr 11, 2008)

wow, GBP27?!  oh i supose that works out to be same in NZ currency... where I am based right now, the shimmerbricks are $98!!! 3x27=$81, so still cheaper than us! lol! it sux being here.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








so should i go for the shimmerbrick on strawberrynet anyone? it looks legit enough... but i'm a little worried since the drama about the MAC Pigments a while back... 

yea I dont usually wear blushers either... until about two months ago... thats my problem, when I obsess about something, thats all I buy for a while and then I stop lol!

the Apricot, is gorgeous, it doesnt show up on my skin by itself but over my clementine or nectar its gorgeous! I highly recommend it...

now should i go for the brownie and the peony on strawberrynet? lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_$26 OMG I wouldn't hesitate to pay that!!lol. We pay £27 (about $54) here in the UK!!

aaaahh ur so lucky. I want the Apricot blush too, but like MissChievous I have way too many blushers to last me a life time_


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I got the Pink Raspberry pot rouge that came out with her spring Raspberry collection and it's really very pretty. I like it more than my MAC Blushcreme, it applies better and it's not as thick and gunky as the MAC ones. The colour is just soooo gorgeous, really nice for fair skin._

 
This color is really gorgeous, I am so upset that I can't use products with castor oil - they drive my rosacea nuts! Does anyone know of a powder blush dupe for this shade? How about Desert Rose, Breezy or Dollymix?


----------



## Ericita (Apr 25, 2008)

I've fallen in LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!

New eye shadows, shimmer wash eye shadows, blushes and shimmer blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





They are, in fact, squared! (and flip tops) and there are new 3-4 pan empty palettes. 

Check it all out!

Get Personal:
Bobbi Brown Cosmetics ::Get Personal: Create Your Custom Palette"


----------



## MissCreoula (May 6, 2008)

the creamy concealer kit is my HG, in the past I've also tried the Vitamin enriched cream which was really good. But for some reason I've never tried anything else. How are the blushes vs Nars or MAC? And the lipglosses look really nice too!


----------



## user79 (May 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ericita* 

 
_I've fallen in LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE!!!!!!!!

New eye shadows, shimmer wash eye shadows, blushes and shimmer blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





They are, in fact, squared! (and flip tops) and there are new 3-4 pan empty palettes. 

Check it all out!

Get Personal:
Bobbi Brown Cosmetics ::Get Personal: Create Your Custom Palette"_

 
Ooh the square format looks really cool, I like it a lot.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissCreoula* 

 
_the creamy concealer kit is my HG, in the past I've also tried the Vitamin enriched cream which was really good. But for some reason I've never tried anything else. How are the blushes vs Nars or MAC? And the lipglosses look really nice too!_

 
The blushes are really good, I have 1 blush and 1 Shimmerbrick from BB and like them a lot. I'd say they are comparable to Nars for sure, they are very pigmented and good quality, and have such nice colours. I like Nars & BB blushes over MAC, I haven't bought a MAC blush in years!


----------



## radarlove (May 9, 2008)

I've fallen for Bobbi Brown in a biiiig way, especially with the latest marketing strategy of "personalized" palettes and the square packaging - so awesome! My mom has been using her products for years and I find them to be the of superior quality to all the brands I've tried (MAC, NARS, Stila, BeneFit, etc. etc.) Nothing beats BB for quality.

Her blushes are AMAZING! Desert Rose is the most perfect blush I've ever found for me. She has a huge selection of natural, elegant and understated colours which I just love. I also really like the creamy lip colour, I have it in Blue Raspberry which is such a pretty colour and the formula is great! It's great every day makeup...it's nice and grown up and wearable, unlike some of the other brands that make everything with too much glitter and colour for me. I think I'm kind of sold on Bobbi Brown for life now...


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 25, 2008)

Has anyone tried new BB lipliners - Beige, Blush or Blondie Pink? Are any similar to the color of MAC Hue l/s?


----------



## -moonflower- (May 29, 2008)

I didn't think I'd like Bobbi Brown stuff much, it all seemed a bit too neutral to me. 
But I was bought a neutral eye palette for my birthday. It's got one dark matte brown and four shimmery(with a texture like a MAC veluxe pearl e/s) off white/beige/pinkish shades, as well as a double ended brush with the eyeliner brush on one side and the eyeshadow brush on the other. 
I love it! I can get a neutral but smokyish eye look in around 5 minutes with it, the brushes are fantastic and it's great for throwing in my bag if I'm staying over at someones house. 
I'll def be buying more Bobbi Brown stuff!


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2008)

I just bought the last 2 pots of BB Pink Raspberry creme blush from Nordies today - one for my daughter in law & one for me. That blush is so gorgeous on!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 29, 2008)

Oh I know! I kept mine despite the castor oil. I'll just use it very sparingly and hope for the best. You didn't happen to check out her new light pink liners by any chance did you?


----------



## user79 (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just bought the last 2 pots of BB Pink Raspberry creme blush from Nordies today - one for my daughter in law & one for me. That blush is so gorgeous on!_

 
I love that one, it looks sooo pretty and fresh! The Pot Rouges are def better that the MAC Blushcremes, imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this shade is going permenent though?


----------



## MaryJane (May 31, 2008)

I've never had much luck w/BB products (with the exception of the bronzer). These eyeshadows especially never seem to show up on me no matter what primer or base I use. I picked up that really popular e/s palette, Stonwashed Shimmer Nudes, last fall ~ the colors are gorgeous but I really have to pack them on to get them to show up. I never have that problem with Nars or Mac.


----------



## elegant-one (May 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love that one, it looks sooo pretty and fresh! The Pot Rouges are def better that the MAC Blushcremes, imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this shade is going permanent though?_

 
My daughter in law wanted it really bad, but it was sold out everywhere. Then the morning I was going to go to Nordies, I saw your FOTD/Video using the Pink  Raspberry blush...I was sold & had to get one for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was lucky they still had some left.

Your video was awesome...you're so pretty


----------



## fiji (Jun 18, 2008)

These are just some items of Bobbi Brown which I love.

I do have the *Blush lip liner* and *lipstick*.  Love the color on me its perfect.  I can't compare to MAC sorry.  I just don't know which color MAC would compare.  But I'm glad I purchased Blush.  The reason I bought the new Blush color was because I liked BB's old *SPF Lipshine* in Blush.  However this new Blush lipstick gives more color than the lipshine.  The lipshine was very sheer.


Pot Rouge: Love Pale Pine & Powder Pink, Summer Pink  (great for on the go)

Blushes: Powder Pink, Desert Rose, Tawny & Blush

Lip Crayon:  Pink Raspberry (great for on the go)

Lip Glosses:  too many to list.  (I do prefer MAC LipGlass)

Tawny Shimmer Brick and Lip Kit  

Nude Lip & Eye Palette

Raspberry Palette

Jet Setter Palette

Bridal Palette

Lip Gloss Palette

Ski Slopes Color Palette for Face

Sheer Finish Pressed Powder  (also love MAC Blot Powder)

Creamy Concealer and Corrector

Gel Eye Liners they never smear and last all day.

Cream Shadows never crease and last all day. (also like some of her regular shadows and shimmerwash shadows)

Brow Gel: in Mahogany is great.  (also love MAC in ShowOff)



I love Palettes they are so great for travel and on the go.

I also like Laura Mercier's Face Palette and Eye shadow Quads.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love that one, it looks sooo pretty and fresh! The Pot Rouges are def better that the MAC Blushcremes, imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree.  I just got a Pot Rouge in Milk Chocolate.  I love it, and the texture is so much better than that of Blushcremes.


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 19, 2008)

so here is the new pallete for fall, called Shimmering Nudes: (photo from eBay)


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 21, 2008)

Since MAC is not bringing out any Fluidlines, I am looking elseware for gel liners, and hear BB has come out with a Black Mauve gel liner.  Has anyone tried this yet?  How does it compare to her other shades?  In the pictures I saw it looks brown, and I already have a brown fluidline, so I am looking for something a little different.  Any thoughts?


----------



## makeupgirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Anyone have the ingredients to bobby brown bronzer? Especially the deep, I couldn't seem to get that info out of them. I have sensitive skin, So I wanted to know the ingredients before buying. Thanks ladies in advance.


----------



## bklynfemme (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Has anyone tried new BB lipliners - Beige, Blush or Blondie Pink? Are any similar to the color of MAC Hue l/s?_

 

I don't have them but I did try them at a counter. The new blush color seems to have been the best match for Hue.


----------



## eversoclever (Jun 27, 2008)

While everything from BB is a must-have for me - lol

I am really adoring the new tinted lip balms. "Brown" is a perfect match and a daily go-to


----------



## Trista (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Since MAC is not bringing out any Fluidlines, I am looking elseware for gel liners, and hear BB has come out with a Black Mauve gel liner. Has anyone tried this yet? How does it compare to her other shades? In the pictures I saw it looks brown, and I already have a brown fluidline, so I am looking for something a little different. Any thoughts?_

 
I love BB gel liners. I plan to get the black mauve gel liner and when I get it I'll comment and see how different it is from her other gel liners. As soon as my broke self can finally get a camera (my old one is kaput) then I'll take pics. Maybe if I didn't spend so much money on make-up I could afford the little luxuries in life. I am sooo one-track minded.


----------



## Trista (Jun 28, 2008)

I checked out the black mauve gel liner today and I was disappointed. It's a soft black with slight golden sparkles(but not enough to notice). So I didn't purchase it since I prefer a richer black. 
However I went all out ballistic on the other products. OMG the Black Pearl lipgloss is awesome!!! It's a greyish lavendar color- sounds weird but it is so cool and chic. The mauve lipgloss is pretty and the mauve pallete is such a must. The lip colors of the pallette are pretty pigmented and the mauve blush is a gorgeous cool toned blush with no shimmer (it appears to have less brown than the Bobbi Brown Tawny blush). I love that look especially for the Fall. 
The eyeshadows of the quad are on the taupe/grey side so they are awesome for a smokey eye IMO. 
For reference I'm now NC30 thanks to the sun.
Yeah, so now I'm broke again.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2008)

Aw, I'm soo eyeing that new Mauve Palette. I just don't want the blush to be a boring brown mauve - although it doesn't look that way on the model. I think the eyeshadows will work with the MAC Cult of Cherry smudged violet look.

That Black Pearl sounds gorgeous...I just don't care for her lg as they seem really sticky. There's no curse with _that _Black Pearl is there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Argghhh, Pirates of the Caribbean...Curse of the Black Pearl....sorry, I couldn't resist


----------



## Trista (Jul 3, 2008)

I totally agree with you elegant-one that her glosses are really sticky. But I liked the colors so much I was willing to overlook the stickiness factor. 
Oh this pallette and cult of cherry stuff must look hot together!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trista* 

 
_Oh this pallette and cult of cherry stuff must look hot together!!_

 
Thats totally what I was thinking...so I broke down & ordered it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I saw some of the colors up close & thought they were gorgeous. Its great to take those all inclusive palettes when you travel. 

I love, love, love  the Bridal & Violet ones


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 3, 2008)

When I go to the Nordstrom Sale I am going to 
Purchase my lipliners, check out the Shimmering Nudes Palette and this Bobbi Brown 'Cocoa Mauve' Collection (Nordstrom Exclusive) - - Nordstrom
The description does not specify the name of the colors.  Going by the photo maybe the e/s is Bronzed Pink.   

BTW: I'm not too happy that they changed the packaging, I didn't get to fill my round palette. L


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Since MAC is not bringing out any Fluidlines, I am looking elseware for gel liners, and hear BB has come out with a Black Mauve gel liner.  Has anyone tried this yet?  How does it compare to her other shades?  In the pictures I saw it looks brown, and I already have a brown fluidline, so I am looking for something a little different.  Any thoughts?_

 
I bought the Black Mauve liner based on pictures on Specktra/♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥. I was so excited to find something not as harsh as black, but not brown (I'm very fair and blonde). I hadn't tried a BB gel liner before; seems similar to most others in texture and performance, I'd say. However, I'm trying to decide if it's a keeper or not. I already have Lithograph (a dark grey) from MAC's Fluidlines and liner pencils galore. The color isn't as outstanding as I originally thought, I'm afraid. Unlike others, I can't see the plum in this once it's on my eye.


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't help to think of Whitney Houston's hubby everytime I see this brand lol.. anyhoo i LOVE the face brush! I like to apply my MAC blot powder with it... so soft and fluffy


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen her shimmery nudes palette that's supposed to come out in the fall?


----------



## lovely333 (Jul 21, 2008)

no but she has a mauve collection out right now


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 21, 2008)

I glanced at the shimmering nudes...but forgot to swatch. She is going to be on QVC July 22. That may be a great way to see the colors.

I just got the new Black Mauve eyeliner. I like it. It could have had a bit more color to it but its a nice dark grey with a lil mauve & shimmer. Its pretty different from any other color I have. And, it does look very pretty with the eye shadows in the mauve palette


----------



## Trista (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Has anyone seen her shimmery nudes palette that's supposed to come out in the fall?_

 
If you mean the nude on nudes palette - my friend has it and said it's really sheer and that three of the colors almost look the same. But I guess you may expect that from a nude palette.

But I read somewhere that BB is suppose to come out with more metallic eyeshadows and with metallic lip colors and that they may become permanent! Oh I hope so cause I loved her metallic eyeshadows from last year.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just got the new Black Mauve eyeliner. I like it. It could have had a bit more color to it but its a nice dark grey with a lil mauve & shimmer. Its pretty different from any other color I have. And, it does look very pretty with the eye shadows in the mauve palette_

 
Yes, I have it too. I like it, am thinking it'll look pretty with Circa Plum pigment but haven't actually tried the combo yet.


----------



## Trista (Jul 28, 2008)

Ohh so I just got back from Bloomingdales in NYC where they have the metallic eyeshadows out already and they are gorgeous!! They look pearlized but they are pretty pigmented colors. I was almost broke so I could only buy two- pink pearl and mint. 
What's impressive is that the colors were pigmented enough that I didn't have to use a base color for the colors to show up on my eyelids (which is amazing since my eyelids are pretty oily). But obviously some of the colors were more pigmented than others. I'd still wear it with a base only cause that's the only way eyeshadows last on me.

There's also a pale blue color I want to get but I'll get it next time. I highly recommend checking these eyeshadows out. I really love em (can't you tell?)

I cant wait for the metallic lipsticks to come out!


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 29, 2008)

I loooove the gel eyeliner in Chocolate Shimmer and Bronze. I also like using the Beige Shimmerbrick for highlighting (also used to use it for eyeshadow before I discovered ACTUAL eyeshadow).


----------



## Ericita (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mysteryflavored* 

 
_I loooove the gel eyeliner in Chocolate Shimmer and Bronze. I also like using the Beige Shimmerbrick for highlighting (also used to use it for eyeshadow before I discovered ACTUAL eyeshadow)._

 

I usually wear bronze shimmer as eyeliner, how is chocolate shimmer compared to it?
I love bronze but sometimes I think it's too warm for my complexion (and black eyeliner looks harsh on me as I'm very fair). Do you think I should try chocolate?


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ericita* 

 
_I usually wear bronze shimmer as eyeliner, how is chocolate shimmer compared to it?
I love bronze but sometimes I think it's too warm for my complexion (and black eyeliner looks harsh on me as I'm very fair). Do you think I should try chocolate?_

 
I wear the chocolate when I want a darker eyeliner. I can't use black (esp because I have a brown mascara I love to use), and chocolate matches my coloring well. Compared to the bronze, the chocolate is a richer, deeper brown with some shimmer/sparkle to it -- it's soo beautiful. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Trista (Jul 29, 2008)

I totally agree with mysteryflavored. Chocolate shimmer ink liner is gorgeous!
It's such a pretty brown eyeliner that's not your typical brown. But it's very wearable. It's my fave brown eyeliner to use during the day. And like all her gel liners it lasts until I take it off.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ericita* 

 
_I usually wear bronze shimmer as eyeliner, how is chocolate shimmer compared to it?
I love bronze but sometimes I think it's too warm for my complexion (and black eyeliner looks harsh on me as I'm very fair). Do you think I should try chocolate?_

 
I use the Espresso for a defined but not so dark black appearance.


----------



## fafibaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Have any of you tried their moisture rich foundation or the luminous moisturizing foundation? i am trying to decide which of these i wanna try.
I've been on the quest for finding the right foundation shade and i must say so far Bobbi brown's honey is the best for me.


----------



## threelittlebirds (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Has anyone seen her shimmery nudes palette that's supposed to come out in the fall?_

 
The palette will be released towards the end of August, according to the SA's at the counter.  There were a couple of pics from Ebay floating around on MakeupAlley.  It looks really similar to the Stonewashed Nudes and I think there are even a couple of repeat colors.


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 12, 2008)

hey...im like a bobbi brown mad fan... haha

ive tried like most of her stuff!! so you can send me a message if you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but for now i recommend her...

shimmer brick in bronze

bronzer

blush in peony- can work on everyone!

creamy eye pencil

pot rouge in summertan

def. natural brow shaper

and...

shimmer brick in pink!


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 12, 2008)

o and tinted moisturiser!


----------



## anti_starlet8 (Sep 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafibaby* 

 
_Have any of you tried their moisture rich foundation or the luminous moisturizing foundation? i am trying to decide which of these i wanna try.
I've been on the quest for finding the right foundation shade and i must say so far Bobbi brown's honey is the best for me._

 
I wear moisture rich in honey as my "going out" foundation and it's brilliant.  I don't need much coverage anyway but my skin looks flawless when I wear this it's stunning and it lasts all evening.  I would wear this on my wedding day (if I ever decide to get married!) I got a sample of it before I bought it and I got about 8-10 applications out of it, though if you need a bit more coverage you might need to use some more.  I think you should ask for a sample of both foundations so you can try them out on an everyday basis.   I've never tried the luminous moisturizing foundation so I can't comment on that.

I highly recommend BB for face products,  I have lived in the SPF 15 tinted moisturiser this summer and I swear by the creamy concealer and corrector duo for my dark circles, which are very difficult to conceal  it's definitely a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 from me.  Pricey but well worth it, considering the quality and how long the products last (still got about a quarter of TM left in the quite-small tube, worn it for a lot of this summer.)


----------



## boudoir (Sep 29, 2008)

I went a little overboard today since I need a new "soon to be 30 and need moisture" look...

I bought the moisture rich foundation and the spf15 lotion, the shimmering nudes palette - sooo pretty, the heather mauve lipstick, a corrector and some loose powder.

Can't wait to try it all tomorrow!

What's your fave Bobbi look?


----------



## Ericita (Oct 10, 2008)

Has any of you tried the new long wear eye palettes?
They look awesome online! I think I will be getting one, but I'm not sure which one yet. 
I have a cool undertone, but blue doesn't look ok on my eyes so if I buy night sky I will be not wearing one of the cream shadows, that's why I think I'm getting moon rock.
If any of you has the opportunity to check them out please tell!


----------



## fiji (Oct 14, 2008)

I interested in knowing also if anyone has tried the new eye cream collections:































​


----------



## user79 (Oct 15, 2008)

Does anyone know if there will be a new Shimmerbrick released, a special edition one??? I just love them!


----------



## SarahAfshar (Oct 24, 2008)

I absolutely love Bobbi Brown. She is an artist that listens to what people want and acts on those wants immediately.

I would truly recommend that one purchase the "Long-Wear Gel Liner". As for colors, I would definitely recommend purchasing the more flexible and universal shades such as "Black Ink" or "Espresso Ink". 

I would also recommend purchasing an "Ultra Fine Eyeliner Brush" to go with that gel liner.

Another product that I truly love is definitely the limited edition "Moon Rock Long-Wear Eye Palette", as the shades are extremely universal and everyone can wear them. They are also the type of shades that are pigmented, long-lasting, and color building. 

Your trip at Bobbi Brown would not be complete without the limited edition "Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick Compact" which provides enough color and highlight to last a lifetime. This product is amazing.

Of course, once you buy this, you will want to get a "Face Blender Brush" because they are the perfect necessity to go with your limited edition compact.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 25, 2008)

i was looking on the QVC website and i saw this "Bobbi Brown Nude on Nude Eye Palette" which looks great, I've been searching places that sell this but it's sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I've never tried bobbi brown eyeshadows before, are they highly pigmented?


----------



## Trista (Oct 27, 2008)

So I tried out the Copper Diamond Shimmerbrick today and I gotta say I was a bit disappointed. It reminded me of the Bobbi Brown Gold shimmerbrick. The Gold shimmerbrick looked a bit more yellow on me but the difference wasn't too obvious on me. I love the texture but the color just isn't anything so different from other gold/copper highlighters I already own IMO. I gotta say the packaging is pretty but that's not enough to make me buy it.


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Does anyone know if there will be a new Shimmerbrick released, a special edition one??? I just love them!_

 
Yes, there's another one which has been released, I posted a thread on that here: 

http://specktra.net/f167/ladies-new-...4/#post1356641


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 1, 2008)

Love the Shimmerbricks, Espresso and Black Ink Gels Liners and I love their Even Finish Liquid Foundation!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 1, 2008)

More Shimmerbrick-love here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have the beige one and I love it!

For the lipglosses by BB: I like the product of the lipgloss itself but the applicator? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right now I am also using the oil free foundation but I will switch to NARS soon.

I am planning to buy the Indigo Ink Gel Eyeliner soon


----------



## Esperanza (Nov 1, 2008)

I think I'm going to try the BB blushes out, I heard so much good things about them! And I'm kinda bored of the MAC ones actually... I'm using a Shu uemura at the moment that is perfect but I just want to try something new!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 1, 2008)

^^ I've developed a fascination with the Chanel Joues Contraste blushes. I don't like the price at all tho.

I am loving BB's new Ballet Pink lipliner, esp under Masque or Fleshpot!


----------



## caramel_geek (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm new to BB. And been wanting to try out the cream shadow sticks. Are they any good? Does it do what it claims to? And is it good as a base?

TIA!


----------



## crystrill (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay, so... I work at a CCO and we sell Bobbi Brown but I never buy anything of hers (makeup wise). We have some compacts that come with the Shimmer Bricks (but not SB's on it's own). So apparently I have been missing out on these things! The next time I go to work I'll be sure to try these things out when we have no customers in the store. And the gel liners as well.

Her eyeshadow's always look so... boring to me so I skip over them.

There's this makeup bag I have of hers that I LOVE! It's really cute. 

And her BRUSH CLEANER is the best!! Usually I use soap and water, or brush cleaners I buy at Walgreens, Target... but I bought hers and it did WONDERS. Make's you really rethink the whole, "soap and water does it just as good" thing LOL. I had one brush that could never go back to all white like it originally was, and this did the trick!

Sorry I couldn't make any input on makeup suggestions, but like I said... I always skip over her makeup.


----------



## Risser (Nov 7, 2008)

*Bobbi Brights Collection*






It is not a dream. Bobbi Brown used the Bobbi Brights Palette for Tory Burch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Bobbi Brown Look For Tory Burch

*Bobbi Brown's Latest Beauty Guide*
by Michelle Edgar 

Posted Wednesday October 15, 2008
From WWD Issue 10/15/2008 

MAKEUP ARTIST BOBBI BROWN has unveiled a new book that’s meant 
as a guide for everyone from beauty beginners to professionals dedicated to makeup artistry.

The volume, titled “Bobbi Brown Makeup Manual” (Springboard Press) was spotlighted at a press event at 33 Bond Gallery in New York Tuesday morning. It will be launched at Bobbi Brown counters in January and carry a retail price of $32.

The book, which is Brown’s ﬁfth, has 12 chapters comprising two parts, a nine-chapter section called “The Basics” and a three-chapter section called “What the Professionals Know.” The ﬁrst section includes everyday tips like how to apply makeup in 10 minutes or less, while the last few chapters ad-dress doing makeup for fashion shows and putting together a makeup portfolio. Included are step-by-step application in-structions and visuals.

“I realized that all women wanted was to learn about the technical things,” said Brown. “It wasn’t just about wearing the right blush or lipstick, but showing them how to apply it, making it easier for them to understand.” Brown dedicated the book to photographer Bruce Weber, with whom she’s worked closely over the years. 

Also during the event, Brown introduced ﬁve new make-up items, the Bobbi Brights Palette of 35 eye shadows ($70), Creamy Lip Color in four shades ($22 each), Lip Gloss in six shades ($20 each), Skin Foundation SPF 15 in 17 
hues ($45 each) and Face Touch Up Stick ($22).

— Michelle Edgar (WWD.com)


----------



## MsCocoa (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brights Collection*

That looks like a nice staple palette, can't wait to see more...thanks for sharing.


----------



## gigiopolis (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brights Collection*

Bobbi Brown?! Bright?! Not two words I would ever expect to see in one sentence! I'm excited.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brights Collection*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_Bobbi Brown?! Bright?! Not two words I would ever expect to see in one sentence! I'm excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know, me either!  I am keen to see that palette in person, thank you for posting this!


----------



## Ms. Z (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brights Collection*

Oh, I want that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## user79 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Okay, so... I work at a CCO and we sell Bobbi Brown but I never buy anything of hers (makeup wise). We have some compacts that come with the Shimmer Bricks (but not SB's on it's own). So apparently I have been missing out on these things! The next time I go to work I'll be sure to try these things out when we have no customers in the store. And the gel liners as well.

Her eyeshadow's always look so... boring to me so I skip over them.

There's this makeup bag I have of hers that I LOVE! It's really cute. 

And her BRUSH CLEANER is the best!! Usually I use soap and water, or brush cleaners I buy at Walgreens, Target... but I bought hers and it did WONDERS. Make's you really rethink the whole, "soap and water does it just as good" thing LOL. I had one brush that could never go back to all white like it originally was, and this did the trick!

Sorry I couldn't make any input on makeup suggestions, but like I said... I always skip over her makeup._

 
I think most of the eyeshadows are kind of boring too, but I really like the gel liners, the blushes are gorgeous, shimmer bricks, and some of the metallic shadows are great. Her products are highly pigmented and very luxurious quality, if you can find some things at the CCO I'd def have a closer look! The blushes are comparable in quality to Nars, imo!!


----------



## cetati (Nov 23, 2008)

I just got my first shimmer  brick today in Copper  Brown and I love it!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 25, 2008)

I was considering BB's Nudes eye palette. Is it worth getting?? Would anyone be able to tell me what MAC shades match to it (I hate getting something I already own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## cetati (Nov 29, 2008)

Hawaii02, I'd say skip it. All the Bobbi Brown neutral palettes are so repetitive and even though I give mine a lot of use on lazy days when I have tests/projects or whatever and just no time to do my make up, it's not something I reach for when I'm actually thinking about my make up... the 6 lighter shades even dupe each other for most people. I mean, seriously, who's going to look that closely at your make up and be able to tell the difference from one day to the next and be able to tell what shades you used?

I wish I spent my money on more MAC shadows to fill up my Pro palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In  other happier Bobbi Brown news, I still adore the Copper Diamond shimmer brick, and I ordered Pink Raspberry pot rouge today. EXCITE!


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw the palette in the swatch thread. Nothing really special.


----------



## cetati (Dec 2, 2008)

The Friends and Family sale cost me quite a penny. 

What I owned before: 
- Shimmering Nudes 7 shadow palette
- Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick
- Pot Rouge in Pink Raspberry was on its way already.

And of course before my cream blush even gets here I make another order thanks to the F&F sale...

- Pot Rouge in Blushed Rose (I figure I need a brownish pink blush for more natural days.. I haven't swatched this so I hope it works).
- Gel Liner in Espresso
- Glitter Lip Balm in Copper Diamond

I can't wait for my goodies to arrive!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2008)

I have two BB Shimmer Bricks: Gold and Apricot. I use them mainly as cheek highlighter and they're both great.

I want to try the creme liners next. How are they different from Stila Smudge Pots or MAC Fluidlines? They are very expensive here in Canada so I want to know if the extra $$ is worth it...


----------



## cetati (Dec 2, 2008)

Shadowy Lady, I haven't tried them yet but everyone seems to think it goes on smoother and lasts longer.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm standing up for the shimmerbricks too


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 3, 2008)

Has anyone tried Desert Rose blush?? Is it similar to Blooming??


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm curious too, did anyone try the glitter lip balms yet?


----------



## cetati (Dec 3, 2008)

I ordered the glitter lip balm during the F&F so I can let you know how it is next week when it gets here (OMG, why is it taking so long).


----------



## mysteryflavored (Dec 4, 2008)

I like the gel liners better than MAC fluidlines. They're just.. richer. Fluidlines seem cheap in comparison. I need to dip my brush into my fluidline pot twice as many times as I do with the BB gel liners. They also last longer, IMO.


----------



## redecouverte (Dec 4, 2008)

another bobbi brown fan. I love her blushes and shimmerbrick as well as face product.I just her products were less expensive...


----------



## tottycat (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Products from Bobbi Brown?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_My skintone is MAC NC25-30 (depends on how much sun I get) and I love BB lipsticks in Clove (warm red brown, perfect for fall) and Brown (which is the most nautral, pinky nude brown color...so beautiful and natural). Both lippies would work with your skintone too since they are fairly neutral._

 
Hey, same skintone as you! My newest addiction is the BB Creamy Lip Color - I think I own half the line:

Raisin Berry
Rose Petal
Bronzed Pink
Heather Buff
Blue Raspberry
Heather Mauve

I also have lip Colour in Brown and Putty, Ruby Lip Sheer, Metallic Lip Color in Brown, and various lip pencils and glosses, including Kir lipgloss, a fave.

I use her LE Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick and Sheer finished pressed powder in Soft Sand.

Even though I have yellow undertones, I find her foundations WAY too yellow, perhaps because I'm only 50% Asian.







 I want more!!


----------



## cetati (Dec 4, 2008)

I love the Copper Diamond SB still (I think I say this every time I post on Specktra lately) and I'm seriously lemming her other SBs.. and I plan to order two in the next 12 hours or so while the sale is still on but OH MY GOSH I can't decide which ones!

I'm NC30. Help, girls!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_I love the Copper Diamond SB still (I think I say this every time I post on Specktra lately) and I'm seriously lemming her other SBs.. and I plan to order two in the next 12 hours or so while the sale is still on but OH MY GOSH I can't decide which ones!

I'm NC30. Help, girls!_

 
I'm an NC30 or NW 30 as well (can't remember which, the cool toned one), and I have shimmer bricks in Gold and Apricot. They are both super duper gorgeous, give me the freshest glow and I def recommend them. The thing is I think that they are both LE, but do get them if you find them


----------



## tottycat (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mysteryflavored* 

 
_I like the gel liners better than MAC fluidlines. They're just.. richer. Fluidlines seem cheap in comparison. I need to dip my brush into my fluidline pot twice as many times as I do with the BB gel liners. They also last longer, IMO._

 
Bobbi Brown Gel Liners are not only more pigment-dense (e.g. one swipe will do ya!), they are also VERY moisture and humidity resistant. This liner survived daily applications in South India during August.  I highly recommend this product for use in hot, humid climates.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

^^^ Great...I just picked up a Black and Espresso Ink!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Great...I just picked up a Black and Espresso Ink!!!_

 
Oh Tish, you'll love those! They are 2 of my staples. They wear crazy well...like nothing else.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 5, 2008)

is the Black gel eye liner pitch black?


----------



## cetati (Dec 5, 2008)

My final November/December haul list for BB, including before and during F&F sale: 

- Shimmering Nudes palette
- Blushed Rose Pot Rouge
- Pink Raspberry Pot Rouge
- Shimmer Bricks in Copper Diamond, Bronze, and Rose
- Glitter Lip Balm in Copper Diamond
- Gel Liner in Espresso. 

... holy crap, I hauled a lot.


----------



## tottycat (Dec 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by TISH1127  
^^^ Great...I just picked up a Black and Espresso Ink!!!

Tish, I've got both, and today I think I'm going for the Black Mauve Shimmer Ink and/or Black Plum Ink. I'll decide in-store.

Oh, and I built myself a little 3-Pan palette of Disco Pink, Rave, and Velvet Rope LE Glitter Glosses (UK website purchase)--oooh! I'm in love.

Enjoy the liner!


----------



## tottycat (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bella1342* 

 
_I'm curious too, did anyone try the glitter lip balms yet?_

 
Yes, I've got the Copper Diamond Glitter Lip Balm. It's great for everyday, but for those with greater colour density needs, I recommend Bobbi Brown Glitter Lip Gloss--I got Disco Pink, Velvet Rope, and Rave. Anyone NC35 or above should go for the Glitter Gloss rather than the Balm if you want colour payoff.

I loooooooove Glitter!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_Has anyone tried Desert Rose blush?? Is it similar to Blooming??_

 

I don't think they are similar, I really love desert rose but I tend to forget I have it even though it's absolutely gorgeous on.  It really gives a healthy-pinky glow--darker pink and no sparkle HTH


----------



## tottycat (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Aw, I'm soo eyeing that new Mauve Palette. I just don't want the blush to be a boring brown mauve - although it doesn't look that way on the model. I think the eyeshadows will work with the MAC Cult of Cherry smudged violet look.

That Black Pearl sounds gorgeous...I just don't care for her lg as they seem really sticky. There's no curse with that Black Pearl is there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Argghhh, Pirates of the Caribbean...Curse of the Black Pearl....sorry, I couldn't resist_

 
I have the Mauve Palette, and  believe me, the blush is NOT for the faint of heart. It's really pigment dense, and I apply it with a fan brush instead of a regular blusher brush to avoid clown cheeks!

I am NC25 and here is a pic of me wearing the palette:

Makeup for Professional Asian Women: Bobbi Brown Mauve Face Palette


----------



## cetati (Dec 6, 2008)

All right gals, I need help. I received my Pink Raspberry today and it absolutely WILL NOT LAST on my face! I set it with transluscent powder and applied with my fingers in thin layers and it just WILL NOT LAST. The shimmer brick powder I layered over it was still there and rubbed off on my finger at the end of the day, but it's like the blush just melted off my face. I didn't have to blot at all today, so not a ton of oil production either. WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## jilliandanica (Dec 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_is the Black gel eye liner pitch black?_

 
I think it is! It's definitely much darker than Blacktrack Fluidline.


----------



## makeupobsessed (Dec 7, 2008)

Shimmer bricks all of them.
Ultra fine liner brush-i cant live without this brush.
Pot Rough Pale pink & Pink raspberry are my faves.
Spf 15 lip balm & any of the gel liners esp ivy & sapphire.

X


----------



## tottycat (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Esperanza* 

 
_Yes, there's another one which has been released, I posted a thread on that here: 

http://specktra.net/f167/ladies-new-...4/#post1356641




_

 
If you want to see an NC25 wearing the Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick, visit me here at this link:

Makeup for Professional Asian Women: FOTD - Bobbi Brown Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick


----------



## tottycat (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I was considering BB's Nudes eye palette. Is it worth getting?? Would anyone be able to tell me what MAC shades match to it (I hate getting something I already own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Hi, If you want to see a brown-eyed NC25 wearing the Bobbi Brown Nude on Nude Eye Palette visit me at this link:

Makeup for Professional Asian Women: FOTD - Bobbi Brown Neutral Eyes and Disco Glitter


----------



## tottycat (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_I love the Copper Diamond SB still (I think I say this every time I post on Specktra lately) and I'm seriously lemming her other SBs.. and I plan to order two in the next 12 hours or so while the sale is still on but OH MY GOSH I can't decide which ones!

I'm NC30. Help, girls!_

 
Hi, I'm NC25-30 and I'm wearing the Copper Diamond SB in this picture:

Makeup for Professional Asian Women: FOTD - Bobbi Brown Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick

It's my fave shimmer Brick! The Gold one was too yellow so I gave it to a friend who's NC45.


----------



## tottycat (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_All right gals, I need help. I received my Pink Raspberry today and it absolutely WILL NOT LAST on my face! I set it with transluscent powder and applied with my fingers in thin layers and it just WILL NOT LAST. The shimmer brick powder I layered over it was still there and rubbed off on my finger at the end of the day, but it's like the blush just melted off my face. I didn't have to blot at all today, so not a ton of oil production either. WHAT DO I DO?_

 
I layer the faintest whisper of powder blush over the top with a fan brush, then set with powder. Lasts all day!


----------



## cetati (Dec 8, 2008)

I just got Peony and Brownie Shimmer Bricks from Tish 1127... I'm excited about it! Can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 9, 2008)

My must haves right now are:
the Shimmering nudes eye palette (missed out during f&f sale)
Stonewashed Nudes palette
A few pot rouge colors
Mauve palette
Chocolate Shimmer and Black Mauve Shimmer Inks

I wish I could have bought more during the f&f sale but I'm hoping i can find some stuff at a CCO instead.  (any help is welcome. LOL)


----------



## cetati (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, I have a used 5x-10x shimmer nudes palette I'm trying to let go for around 45$... lol.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 11, 2008)

I am in the process of hunting down Shimmerbricks.  Could someone lend some opinions on which of the following would work for a NW45? 

Gold 
Bronze
Brownie 
Peony (possibly too pink?) 
Sandstone (highlight maybe, or ashy?) 
Pink Quartz (" "?) 
Copper Diamond 
Apricot (would only swipe the darkest colors, not the light white shade)

 TIA!


----------



## frocher (Dec 11, 2008)

,,,,,,,


----------



## cetati (Dec 11, 2008)

I just got the following in the mail today:   Bronze and Rose Shimmer Bricks Espresso Gel Liner Copper Diamond Tinted Lip Balm Blushed Rose Pot Rouge  Words cannot express how excited I am to play with these.  Finals end tomorrow and this is such a great reward for myself. Bobbi Brown could not have timed the F&F better.   What makes me sad though is that TISH mailed Brownie and Peony to me on Tuesday and it's probably not going to get here before I go home.. thankfully home is only a half an hour drive from school so I can always come back for it, but still. I want my toys!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Dec 11, 2008)

i really want to try a long wear cream shadow, do they have any thats very golden coloured?


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I am in the process of hunting down Shimmerbricks. Could someone lend some opinions on which of the following would work for a NW45? 

Gold 
Bronze
Brownie 
Peony (possibly too pink?) 
Sandstone (highlight maybe, or ashy?) 
Pink Quartz (" "?) 
Copper Diamond 
Apricot (would only swipe the darkest colors, not the light white shade)

TIA!_

 
peony would def. be amazing on you when used as blush (thats how I use it )..and copper diamond ..wow!! its so reminds me of the msf duo


----------



## dreamiez (Dec 12, 2008)

what would be the must haves for mac NC 20 for blushes from bobbi brown?


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_what would be the must haves for mac NC 20 for blushes from bobbi brown? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
"slopes" would be great on you


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 12, 2008)

I just got the Copper Diamond sb today and I was really disappoited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm darker than NW30 and not quite NW35 or my perfect match MUFE HD 150(lol)  and I hate it, it looks terrible on me but I think it would really look awesome on someone with a darker skintone, so looks like I'll be exchanging this one for Apricot sb, hopefully that will work better


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_peony would def. be amazing on you when used as blush (thats how I use it )..and copper diamond ..wow!! its so reminds me of the msf duo_

 
I got Copper Diamond today.  Yay!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I just got the Copper Diamond sb today and I was really disappoited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm darker than NW30 and not quite NW35 or my perfect match MUFE HD 150(lol)  and I hate it, it looks terrible on me but I think it would really look awesome on someone with a darker skintone, so looks like I'll be exchanging this one for Apricot sb, hopefully that will work better_

 
Same here, I'm sending mine back... I'm also sending my glitter lip balm back.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Copper Diamond is not on my Top Fav list after wearing it outside...Kinda looked chalky or ashy on my skin...Not sure how to explain it...maybe it's made for warmer tones than mine.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Copper Diamond is not on my Top Fav list after wearing it outside...Kinda looked chalky or ashy on my skin...Not sure how to explain it...maybe it's made for warmer tones than mine._

 
That's sad because I like mine so far, although I have only seen it indoors, but it gives a nice golden glow.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 12, 2008)

Shimmer Bricks and Naked Lipgloss. I tried the foundation=too red for me and the concealer seemed orange. I thought her line was yellow bases


----------



## cetati (Dec 12, 2008)

That's weird, they are indeed supposed to be yellow bases.   I think Copper Diamond might indeed look weird on cooler skin tones but it looks just lovely on me, and I've got warm olive Asian skin tone.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 12, 2008)

omg! I'm in love w/ the lip crayon pencil..WOW!!! leaves your mouth feeling like you have a mint in it..such a cool feeling (almost like the bath&body chapstick from ways back)..glides on smooth!!..def. will be getting more. 

and the shimmer wash ..THIS IS WHAT SHIMMER IS SUPPOSE TO BE ABOUT!! lmao ..this line is so "femme" ..bb = love


----------



## cetati (Dec 13, 2008)

Tish, I was thinking that maybe Copper Diamond is a product formulated for lighter skin people... it happens and it totally sucks but I noticed though it's not super pigmented, it does have a very obvious coloring sheen to it and perhaps that is why it shows up ashy on  you, because it has that white-candlelight-look to it. Unfortunate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the other hand I tried to use Bronze today--Rose I think will make a lovely light blush on my NC30 skin, but Bronze was way more pigmented than I expected... and it just ended up looking dirty on me when I applied it. I'll have to experiment using a lighter hand and/or a different brush (maybe 187) to get it to show up as a light bronze-y glow rather than a dirty mess. Exciting!


----------



## cetati (Dec 13, 2008)

Tish, I was thinking that maybe Copper Diamond is a product formulated for lighter skin people... it happens and it totally sucks but I noticed though it's not super pigmented, it does have a very obvious coloring sheen to it and perhaps that is why it shows up ashy on  you, because it has that white-candlelight-look to it. Unfortunate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On the other hand I tried to use Bronze today--Rose I think will make a lovely light blush on my NC30 skin, but Bronze was way more pigmented than I expected... and it just ended up looking dirty on me when I applied it. I'll have to experiment using a lighter hand and/or a different brush (maybe 187) to get it to show up as a light bronze-y glow rather than a dirty mess. Exciting!


----------



## FlaLadyB (Dec 14, 2008)

I got the Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick - I have put it up for sale- I think it needs to have a color on your cheeks first (it's also noted that way on the BB site) and used for a highlighter above that and/or for the eyes. 

The colors are gorgeous ....couldn't resist!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

I am all about Bobbi Brown lately and keep checking this thread for new posts.  I also recently picked up Velvet Plum eye shadow, Coral and Bahama Brown blushes (and one sales lady initially thought Coral would be too light, but it is gorgeous, and this is why I don't listen to SA half of the time, but she was nice..I digress) and my Brownie Shimmerbrick arrived today (thanks again TISH1127!).  I'm in love with all of my new products.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 15, 2008)

I recently got my Shimmerbrick love back and used the beige one as a highlight with Blooming, Petticoat and So Ceylon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Black Plum is the only e/s I have from Bobbi Brown but I haven't used it for a while though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

I wore Tawny yesterday for the first time in months to church and I must say it has moved to the top of my Shimmer Brick list...I'm gonna paste a fotd this week wearing it

And the Nude Lip and Eye Palette ----HEAVEN!!!


----------



## cetati (Dec 15, 2008)

Woohoo! Church make up! I always love seeing what other girls wear to their religious services. Can't wait to see it, Tish.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 15, 2008)

It gives just a light soft brown gold highlighted shimmer....I wore it on top of Sweet as Cocoa


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm wearing Bahama Brown with Sweet As Cocoa, not quite as much color as I would have liked, but nice.  And now and I am off to my Employee Holiday Party!


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

Bobby Brown tawny blush- a must have for everyone that loves natural look,my favorite blush,does not have any glitter or shine.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Martins999* 

 
_Bobby Brown tawny blush- a must have for everyone that loves natural look,my favorite blush,does not have any glitter or shine._

 
I like Spice too.  It's a little darker than Tawny with a bit more color.  Works well for deeper skin tones.


----------



## cetati (Dec 22, 2008)

Dangit, I got my Peony recently and tried to use it but it's way too bright on my NC30 skin.. I'll give it a few more gos with a lighter hand but I'm sad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_Dangit, I got my Peony recently and tried to use it but it's way too bright on my NC30 skin.. I'll give it a few more gos with a lighter hand but I'm sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try it on top of your darker blushes....I always thought it appeared to be very pink for lighter skin...But what do I know.....


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: Bobbi Brights Collection*

It is now available on the BB website & Neiman's and in store at Nordstrom's & Bloomingdale's (at least here in NYC).


----------



## Ericita (Dec 26, 2008)

Has anyone checked this palette? Bobbi Brown Cosmetics :: Bobbi Brights Eye Palette






Oh if only we had USA prices


----------



## sexychefva804 (Dec 26, 2008)

I saw it at Nordstrom. The MA said it can be used for a wash of color over the eye.  I am curious about it however I have full size colors of dupes by MAC.  Also I have never been able to place one bright color on my lid without adding something else for depth.
Cute concept and a bit out of the box for BB, I took a double take when I saw it on display. OMG BB the queen of neutrals doing palettes of color! I am going to swatch it today to see if those colors have good pigmentation.
While I'm thinking bout it, has Runway beauty predicted that we only need a splash of color on our eyes for spring? That could be the motivation behind this palette.  Anywhoo I'm rambling.....


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ms. Z* 

 
_It is now available on the BB website & Neiman's and in store at Nordstrom's & Bloomingdale's (at least here in NYC)._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ericita* 

 
_Has anyone checked this palette? Bobbi Brown Cosmetics :: Bobbi Brights Eye Palette





Oh if only we had USA prices_

 
Here is a real photo of it; the e/s are smaller than a dime, but I couldn’t help myself, it’s too cute.


----------



## mustardgirl (Dec 26, 2008)

I just saw the brights eye palette online but I am curious about the pigmentation?  If anybody can put up swatches I'd be so grateful =)  Ms. Z thanks so much for the photo - I can't believe how tiny the eyeshadows are for $70 but it looks beautiful - have you used it/swatch it yet?


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 29, 2008)

they are a bit small for $70. Anyhow, I'm still tempted, coz there are so many colors! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait for reviews on its pigmentation


----------



## redecouverte (Dec 30, 2008)

same here
i am wondering whether i should get it.....


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_same here
i am wondering whether i should get it.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I vote no.  I love Bobbi, but $70 for those itty-bitty shadows.  I just don't know...


----------



## redecouverte (Dec 30, 2008)

thank you for your honest opinion...(please disregard my email then..lol..)
i also have to admit that i have dupes...i was thinking $2 per e/s...


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 30, 2008)

Someone did a video showing the palette on YouTube. Just do a search for "Bobbi Brown 2009 palette".
It does look uber tiny. But i'm still tempted cause of the colors. Ugh... I'm so messed up.


----------



## redecouverte (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw it too. the colors are pretty but the pan is small...


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 30, 2008)

I was really into Bobbi Brown for a few months before I started getting more into MAC. I love how her philosophy is all about looking natural. For that reason, a lot of her products are very buildable. One of my favorite blushes is Bobbi Brown's Pale Pink. One swipe of a blush brush picks up just enough to give you a light flush, but you can build up to a very intense pink flush if you really want to. Some people may be put off by this because obviously it requires a bit of time and effort, but I like it. If you haven't applied enough, you can always apply more, but once you've applied too much, it can be hard to fix it and you may end up having to wash your face and start all over again. My mother swears by Bobbi Brown's Correctors. They come in a variety of shades depending on what you're trying to neutralize, whether its pinkish-blue undereye darkness, purple-brown undereye darkness, etc. HTH


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 30, 2008)

Gosh I really want that palette but those shadows are so small.  Would anyone be willing to post swatches!?!  TIA!


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 30, 2008)

I read somewhere that these e/s are same size as aspirin


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ If that is true...That is crazy to spend $70 IMO for that!! WTF but if they are  smaller than a dime...you are probably right ...Will Never buy that! Unless it one day gets to the CCO


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 30, 2008)

I saw the youtube video about the palette and after seeing it I can say that I am passing.  She said that she could barely fit an eye shadow brush in the pan it was so tiny.  Like Tish said I hope to find this at the CCO.  I will save the $70 for something else.


----------



## AlliSwan (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ that was my thought exactly (about not being able to fit a brush into them!). I knew they'd be small, but gahhhhh they were miniscule!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll just get the Coastal scents 88 palette and call it a day!


----------



## lukinamama (Dec 30, 2008)

at first glance this palette looked to me like Coastal scents one


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 30, 2008)

I have not swatched any of the colors and honestly I don't know why I didn't do it at the store either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I have a few similar colors to the ones in the palette (except that the majority of them are not mattes), but this is so cute, I couldn't pass.

Now I am looking forward to getting a couple of these
Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss Compact - Bobbi Brights Collection - Nordstrom


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_I read somewhere that these e/s are same size as aspirin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
L M A O!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ Thats crazy Huh!!! My diamond is bigger than that....But the colors are pretty...Just not $70 pretty


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 30, 2008)

If those were colors I'd use a lot I think I'd buy it to keep in my purse or take away cause if folds up so compactly.  When you think you can only get 2 MAC palettes for that price(6-12 colors depending on the palette) its really not a bad deal for 35 colors


----------



## redecouverte (Jan 1, 2009)

I  went to Nordstrom to check out the palette.   the eye shadows are soo small and  I was playing around with it and the colors don't pop!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_If those were colors I'd use a lot I think I'd buy it to keep in my purse or take away cause if folds up so compactly. When you think you can only get 2 MAC palettes for that price(6-12 colors depending on the palette) its really not a bad deal for 35 colors_

 
True but from the sounds of it 1 Mac shadow makes up about 6 of those


----------



## cetati (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_True but from the sounds of it 1 Mac shadow makes up about 6 of those_

 
I saw it in person today.. it really is more like 10 of those. It's TINY. The size of the entire palette is smaller than a CD case.


----------



## jenntoz (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_True but from the sounds of it 1 Mac shadow makes up about 6 of those_

 
lol, true


----------



## amber_j (Jan 10, 2009)

How have I missed this BB sticky??? It's my favourite high-end cosmetics line!

Has anyone tried the new Skin Foundation? I've fallen out of love with BB foundations as they're quite red-based on me and make me look like I'm too hot or over-bronzed. But these look really nice and light.


----------



## darkwater_soul (Jan 11, 2009)

That pallette is nine kinds of crap. 70 bucks, really??? I would have rathered she did cool, warm and rainbow palettes with bigger shadows if she was gonna charge that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like a cheap imitation palette.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 11, 2009)

lmao I got mines for christmas and I love it!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jan 14, 2009)

I love how hard everyone is hating on this palette when there are at least three people who have purchased it.  LOL!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 19, 2009)

Bobbi Brown ~ free shipping and sample of pot rouge in pink truffle with code:

Best1 

through Jan. 23rd.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I love how hard everyone is hating on this palette when there are at least three people who have purchased it. LOL!_

 

Half the lipsticks and colors I like other people don't or hate on them...Just a personal preference I think...I buy what I like and hopefully everyone else does as well despite what others think or say...I know I do


----------



## cetati (Feb 10, 2009)

Has anyone picked up anything from the new collection? There was a promotion that gave a free full size metallic shadow with a 50 dollar purchase or something like that..

I ended up picking up:

Penny Metallic Eye Shadow                      1    $0.00      $0.00
(Free at no cost--full size porduct) - Penny

Eye Shadow                                     1   $20.00     $20.00
(New Pkg 2008) - Black Plum

Mini Pot Rouge Sample                          1    $0.00      $0.00
 - Blushed Rose

Sparkle Eye Shadow                             1   $24.00     $24.00
 - Ballet

Sparkle Eye Shadow                             1   $24.00     $24.00
 - Sunlight

I'm sooo excited for the sparkle shadows.


----------



## silent_angel (Feb 25, 2009)

Woah the new collection looks so grogeous! The Shimmerbrick looks delicious!


----------



## yodagirl (Feb 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silent_angel* 

 
_Woah the new collection looks so grogeous! *The Shimmerbrick looks delicious*!_

 
I totally agree! I'm seriously thinking about picking it up


----------



## alka1 (Mar 2, 2009)

For the QVC people and Bobbi Brown Fans:

QVC is having two 1-hour Bobbi Brown shows today and tomorrow @ 7pm Eastern/4pm Pacific. They're anniversary shows and apparently they will be having special prices and (hopefully!) the new Spring 09 products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those of you who are not near a TV, you can still watch live through QVC.com. It's always lots of fun to see Bobbi Brown in action presenting her own products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patti Reilly is hosting today's show - <3 Patti!


----------



## alka1 (Mar 2, 2009)

double post- sorry..


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_For the QVC people and Bobbi Brown Fans:

QVC is having two 1-hour Bobbi Brown shows today and tomorrow @ 7pm Eastern/4pm Pacific. They're anniversary shows and apparently they will be having special prices and (hopefully!) the new Spring 09 products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those of you who are not near a TV, you can still watch live through QVC.com. It's always lots of fun to see Bobbi Brown in action presenting her own products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Patti Reilly is hosting today's show - <3 Patti!_

 
I am watching this right now--I'm sorry but they are using wayyyyy too much on the cheeks. Shimmerbricks are cool but not if you are going to over apply and make every one look like clowns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Natural" my azz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: The only one who looks like "Bobbi" makeup is Bobbi...


----------



## alka1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_I am watching this right now--I'm sorry but they are using wayyyyy too much on the cheeks. Shimmerbricks are cool but not if you are going to over apply and make every one look like clowns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Natural" my azz. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: The only one who looks like "Bobbi" makeup is Bobbi..._

 
Yeah, the blush seemed a little overboard but they still looked beautiful. The girl with the gray hair always looks gorgeous! I think Bobbi mentioned they had applied blush beforehand.

Bobbi seems a little more upbeat than she has been in previous shows - loved how she dropped it like it's hot in the beginning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she said she'd do it again if they sell out any products


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_Yeah, the blush seemed a little overboard but they still looked beautiful. The girl with the gray hair always looks gorgeous! I think Bobbi mentioned they had applied blush beforehand.

Bobbi seems a little more upbeat than she has been in previous shows - loved how she dropped it like it's hot in the beginning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she said she'd do it again if they sell out any products_

 
Oh absolutely! The women are gorgeous! Just not like how I imagine Bobbi's "style" to be...

Yeah, I thought her doing that was cute. Let me find out Bobbi B is a hot-girl trying to be in a Beyonce' video


----------



## alka1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I had convinced myself I didn't need the Platinum pink shimmer brick (I already have petticoat and blonde msf) but after seeing it in action.. i'm considering getting it. it seems like such a pretty frosty pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw - I'm not sure if we're allowed to say it, but Temptalia.com has posted swatches of the new shimmer brick!

lol @ Patti's reaction to the lip gloss trick - ''Whhaaaat?!?''


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 2, 2009)

Does anyone have the cream eyeshadow? Does it really "long-wear" like she says? Any creasing?


----------



## alka1 (Mar 2, 2009)

Some other memorable quotes from tonight's show:

Patti, (Talking about eyeshadow palette):  
"_But now - we're talking Nude on Nude.. Ooh, that's kinda scandalous! oooh.. Nude on nude! Hmm...._" 

Bobbi Brown: "_Long wear means.. it wears long. Woww, what a concept_!"

Bobbi Brown: "_You know what my kids would say to me: Duhhhh._"

Looking forward to tomorrow's show.


----------



## jh4200 (Mar 9, 2009)

I really like the Shimmerbricks, and the gel liners are a must for me.  I also like her corrector - does great things for my dark circles.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 10, 2009)

Sigh, I really want that friggin' Shimmerbrick now, but I know it won't work for me; it looks too light and frosty.  Hopefully I will be pleasantly surprised.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## lilMAClady (Mar 10, 2009)

I think they apply so much makeup on the models on tv so that we can all see it. We couldn't if it was natural...


----------



## Jupiter19 (Mar 17, 2009)

FYI 25% off at BobbiBrown.com until March 19, 2009!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 19, 2009)

I def. just ordered the Platinum Pink SB and two eye shadows.  Yay!


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 23, 2009)

Exclusive Runway Kit♥-♥ Neiman Marcus

Does anyone have this kit? Just wondering how pigmented the eyeshadows are.
Sorry if I've posted this in the wrong place or if its been discussed already-I'm new LOL.


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Does anyone have the cream eyeshadow? Does it really "long-wear" like she says? Any creasing?_

 
Yes - they do not crease on me - ever. I don't have oily skin but my eyelids have to have gel eyeliner and long-wear eye shadow as a base or my shadow creases. It works for me. BB has some great shades that I wear alone and don't always wear shadow. HTH


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 27, 2009)

I got my BB package a couple of days ago and I am most pleased with the Platinum Pink SB.  It is subtle and would look great over really pink blushes like Tippy or Desirous.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilMAClady* 

 
_I think they apply so much makeup on the models on tv so that we can all see it. We couldn't if it was natural..._

 
The amt of blush they applied on those ladies?? You could see it from outer space 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think she just wanted everyone to know that she is okay with using color on the face now


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 29, 2009)

Are there any good highligher shades among BB's cream e/s? Looking for something to pair with Heather cream e/s on the lids....


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 31, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if the stick foundation photographs nicely? I'm considering coughing up for the pro palette but since it'd hopefully get used on brides I need something that photographs well.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 31, 2009)

BB is going to come out with a body brick and gel glosses.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadySutcliffe* 

 
_Can anyone tell me if the stick foundation photographs nicely? I'm considering coughing up for the pro palette but since it'd hopefully get used on brides I need something that photographs well._

 
I wouldn't order the stick foundation in the palette form.  The palette for is $22 for 2.5g and the stick is $40 for 9g.  You get nearly 3 times as much for less money per gram is you get the stick.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I wouldn't order the stick foundation in the palette form. The palette for is $22 for 2.5g and the stick is $40 for 9g. You get nearly 3 times as much for less money per gram is you get the stick._

 
I think she was referring to this.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I think she was referring to this._

 
Ohhhh, lol. Gotcha.


----------



## alka1 (May 3, 2009)

I finally bought my first Bobbi Brown products! The Corrector in Peach, and Creamy Concealer in Warm Beige.

I bought them 2 weeks ago. So far i'm _very_ impressed with how well they work and the quality/packaging. I'm a sucker for packaging and I love the simple, but sturdy, glossy back compacts. The actual products are amazing though - so creamy and so pigmented!


----------



## User38 (May 3, 2009)

I agree with you on Bobbi Brown products.  I love and use her concealers as well as many of her matte ES, blushes and lippies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am going to try some of the gel blushers soon!


----------



## redecouverte (May 5, 2009)

ladies, what are your thoughts on the natuticals collection?


----------



## RedRibbon (May 5, 2009)

I used a Bobbi Brown eyeshadow brush back when I was a total noob to makeup application (last May) and was very impressed with it, since then however I have bought my own palette and the brush just doesn't seem as good, I don't know if it's because I'm improving or because the brush I have is a mini version..the brush just seems unnecessarily boofy and fluffy but it does pick up a lot of colour.

Her longwear eyeshadows stay on me for ages, I wore heather shimmer or something similar the other day with UDPP (was testing out looks at home) and it stayed on all day and no creasing.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the gel eyeliner, application is sooooo easy with it and you hardly use any, the only problem I've had is the fact that the brown one doesn't show up on my Indian skin unless I wear eyeshadow under it (I can wear the black one alone).  It stays on all day without any UDPP on underneath it and I will deffo be buying it again. 

I have used the Shimmerbricks as highlighters in the past and they are great as is the corrector.


----------



## lilMAClady (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_ladies, what are your thoughts on the natuticals collection?_

 
I love it! I'm and NC45 in MAC and 6.5 Warm Almond in Bobbi Brown. I ordered the Coral Gel Blush (too sheer going back)  the Seer Pink Gloss (did nothing for me going back) the Blackberry Gel Blush (LOVE so subtle and glowy and dewy) and the Cabana sheer gloss (So juicy and sexy it brings out my complexion perfectly!) So all in all if you try out and find just the right colors I think you will love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW:
Her Skin Foundation Rocks as does the Face Touch up Stick!
My first BB foundation products!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_ladies, what are your thoughts on the natuticals collection?_

 
Not really excited, I am on a face product kick right now.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 6, 2009)

I reeeeeeally wanna try her touch up stick. Looks so promising. I already use her Skin foundation in Golden 6 and that is my holy grail foundation. Loves it so much. I also really like her Oil-Free even Finish foundation.


----------



## brownsuga lady (May 6, 2009)

I purchased the Sheer Pink and Sheer Lilac cheek tint. They are both very pretty. The Sheer Pink is more pigmented than Sheer Lilac but both will be used heavily this summer. I want to get the Blackberry one as well...they didn't have that one in stock at the counter I went to. Next time.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (May 7, 2009)

Now y'all got me REALLY wanting to try those cheek tints.  I have my eye on them for a while now.


----------



## redecouverte (May 11, 2009)

i am trying to resist as I am currently lemming marina, sheer blackberry and sheer raspberry


----------



## Ericita (May 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_I purchased the Sheer Pink and Sheer Lilac cheek tint. They are both very pretty. The Sheer Pink is more pigmented than Sheer Lilac but both will be used heavily this summer. I want to get the Blackberry one as well...they didn't have that one in stock at the counter I went to. Next time._

 
How would you compare them to pot rouges?
I love pale pink in powder and pot rouge format, I want to get the sheer pink cheek tint but I will only if the staying power is worth it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2009)

I overhead a Bobbi Brown SA saying that they are releasing new bronzers that have shimmer.  She said they just got them in and that they should be on the display next week.  Ohhh weee!


----------



## frocher (May 20, 2009)

,,,,,,,,


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Have a look!  Drool away girls!

http://www.makeupalley.com/m_94326416

BTW, I think everyone has a Laguna bronzer now!_

 
I want Bali Brown and the two darker ones that aren't pictured.  For $50 I can do without the lighter ones that are really going to be nothing but highlighters on me anyway.  But I bet Maui is really pretty, probably like the Becca powders.  Sigh, I can't wait.  

Uggghhh and that picture really makes me want the GA #6 bronzer all over again.  Nordstrom was out when I went and I have been trying the let the lemming go.  Damn!


----------



## kerasaki (May 20, 2009)

Has anyone tried the gel eyeliner on the waterline? And as an eyeliner, how does it compare to MAC's blacktrack fluidline? I'm really curious to know, because I'm wondering whether I should buy from MAC again or try the BB one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kerasaki* 

 
_Has anyone tried the gel eyeliner on the waterline? And as an eyeliner, how does it compare to MAC's blacktrack fluidline? I'm really curious to know, because I'm wondering whether I should buy from MAC again or try the BB one._

 
I haven't tried the BB gel eyeliners, but a lot of people who've tried both prefer the BB including personal friends of mine.  From what I've seen, it's one of their most raved about items.


----------



## glasswillow (May 20, 2009)

Would Shimmer Bricks in Pink, Pink Quartz, and Beige make good highlighters for NC 20 skin? Or would they be too dark?

 For reference.....
Porcelain Pink MSF is too dark for me to use as a highlighter
The two lightest shades in Blonde MSF, the two lightest shades in Redhead MSF, and the Melange side of Moon River are the perfect highlighting shades for me (I'd love to use just those 3 all the time, but I hate using only one side of products since it makes them lopsided after a while, so I'm looking for replacements)


----------



## ro ro (May 20, 2009)

Hey guys. First post. Pls be gentle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Has anyone tried BB's protective face lotion? Would you recommend it? Thanks


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glasswillow* 

 
_Would Shimmer Bricks in Pink, Pink Quartz, and Beige make good highlighters for NC 20 skin? Or would they be too dark?

 For reference.....
Porcelain Pink MSF is too dark for me to use as a highlighter
The two lightest shades in Blonde MSF, the two lightest shades in Redhead MSF, and the Melange side of Moon River are the perfect highlighting shades for me (I'd love to use just those 3 all the time, but I hate using only one side of products since it makes them lopsided after a while, so I'm looking for replacements)_

 
Beige would probably make a good highlighter.  Pink Quartz has some darker strips and Pink has more color than Beige, so maybe those would be good on the cheeks over blush.


----------



## kerasaki (May 25, 2009)

I have now bought BB gel liner and indeed, it is better than MAC's fluidline. It stays put longer, especially in the inner corner of the eye, where I used to have some "feathering" with the fluidline. 

I'm so glad I bought this after all!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kerasaki* 

 
_Has anyone tried the gel eyeliner on the waterline? And as an eyeliner, how does it compare to MAC's blacktrack fluidline? I'm really curious to know, because I'm wondering whether I should buy from MAC again or try the BB one._

 
Hey, I used it on the waterline and it stung me a bit and I didn't therefore put more on..

I'd say the best pencil to use on the waterline would be the ones from UD.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

everytime iv stopped at bobbi brown, they drag u to the seat and wipe away everything u have, and slap on what feels like chip pan oil then a thick layer of greasy foundation and bright neon purple cheeks. i actually have to say il go into daylight have a look and run away and not come back!iv never had the chance to look at anything proper!


----------



## kerasaki (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_Hey, I used it on the waterline and it stung me a bit and I didn't therefore put more on.._

 
I used it on the waterline and it was all okay for me--didn't sting at all. Very good staying power!!


----------



## RedRibbon (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kerasaki* 

 
_I used it on the waterline and it was all okay for me--didn't sting at all. Very good staying power!!_

 
I have to agree with the staying power, mine stayed great on the waterline and on the eyelid and this was without UDPP. I can't wait to see how bright it is with UDPP.  Removing it is also very very easy


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 27, 2009)

The new Illuminating Bronzers are up on the website!!!!!  And they are $33 not, $50 like the MUA member posted, what a relief.  I think I want Barbados for sure, and possibly Bahama and Bali Brown.


----------



## alka1 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_The new Illuminating Bronzers are up on the website!!!!!  And they are $33 not, $50 like the MUA member posted, what a relief.  I think I want Barbados for sure, and possibly Bahama and Bali Brown._

 
Thanks for letting us know!

Maui and Bahama are calling my name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_..pink coral bronze_...


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

I bought this  Bobbi Brown Best Of Bobbi 7-Pc Collection - QVC.com a couple weeks ago and I'm trying to really like this, but a lot of the colors are "ashy" on my NW43-45/ NC 50 skin.  I have gotten complements but I'm not sold.  I must say that I like the cream liner better than any other, but I've known/purchased this for years.


----------



## shellyshells (May 28, 2009)

Any recs for Pot Rouges for tanner complexions? I already have Calypso Coral & Blushed Rose, love em! Want to get more!


----------



## caramel_geek (May 29, 2009)

For people who use BB gel liner on your waterline, do you need to set it with a black eyeshadow? So far, I can't find anything that'll stay put on my waterline.


----------



## alka1 (May 29, 2009)

Bobbi Brown has several shows coming up on QVC starting at Midnight tonight! Including her first ever Today Special Value 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




really excited to see her upcoming shows. I wonder if they will present her new illuminating bronzers?

on a side not - the new sheer stick blushes look great, but a tad too expensive for the size you get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*edited to add*: link to some swatches of the new Bobbi Brown illuminating bronzers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.makeupalley.com/m_94816401


----------



## coachkitten (May 30, 2009)

Did anyone order that Bobbi Brown TSV on QVC?  I ordered it and I can't wait to get it!  

I have never really used much Bobbi Brown before so I am excited to try it out.


----------



## Swirlgirl (May 30, 2009)

I ordered the TSV too and I ordered a couple of the eyeliners too - Chocolate Shimmer and Sapphire Shimmer.
The TSV looks like a great value. I am excited to try it!


----------



## cetati (May 30, 2009)

I did an in depth review of my experience with BB's gel liners here.

Pretty In Pink: A Make Up Blog: Bobbi Brown Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner

I used to use Fluidline and have also used the L'Oreal one so it's a good comparison, I think.


----------



## hawaii02 (May 30, 2009)

I watched the last hour of the show last night. They ran out of the heather eyeshadow before I even picked up the phone


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

I have the Bronzer/blush ...I love it !!!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I have the Bronzer/blush ...I love it !!!_

 
Tish - is this one of the new Illuminating Bronzing Powders? 

I caved and ordered Bali Brown from QVC and now I am wondering how close it is to Refined Golden?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_Tish - is this one of the new Illuminating Bronzing Powders? 

I caved and ordered Bali Brown from QVC and now I am wondering how close it is to Refined Golden?_

 
From what I remember it is slighter darker and the texture is better.  I think it beats Refined Golden.  Just a personal opinion here.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_Tish - is this one of the new Illuminating Bronzing Powders? 

I caved and ordered Bali Brown from QVC and now I am wondering how close it is to Refined Golden?_

 
I think Tish is referring to the blush/bronzer duo. I believe that has been discontinued in the US, but QVC still carries it in a kit that even comes with a little blender brush.

I really want it but I think I will probably get two of the illuminating bronzers first


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I think Tish is referring to the blush/bronzer duo. I believe that has been discontinued in the US, but QVC still carries it in a kit that even comes with a little blender brush.

I really want it but I think I will probably get two of the illuminating bronzers first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oooh - - those look nice too. Those duos are perfect for summer. Thank you for the link - - I could do some damage on QVC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Twinkle - - I suspect I will like the Bobbi bronzer more as well - and I have my eye on the one in Antigua too!

I am looking forward to trying the gel eyeliners - - I recently tried MUFE Aqua Creamliner and it smudged a bit by the end of the day (this was over UDPP - but I do have super oily eyelids), so I am hoping the Bobbi liners do the trick. Granted, MAC Fluidline and UD 24/7 Pencils work just fine for me - - but I love trying new things.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Swirlgirl* 

 
_oooh - - those look nice too. Those duos are perfect for summer. Thank you for the link - - I could do some damage on QVC! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Twinkle - - I suspect I will like the Bobbi bronzer more as well - and I have my eye on the one in Antigua too!*

I am looking forward to trying the gel eyeliners - - I recently tried MUFE Aqua Creamliner and it smudged a bit by the end of the day (this was over UDPP - but I do have super oily eyelids), so I am hoping the Bobbi liners do the trick. Granted, MAC Fluidline and UD 24/7 Pencils work just fine for me - - but I love trying new things._

 
Antigua is so pretty.  It's like NARS' Casino but less brown, brighter, and with more gold.  And I picked up Bali Brown today, rounding out my BB Bronzer collection at 6.  Whew I need to stop for real.  But Bali Brown is definitely a bit darker than Refined Golden.  It has a better texture and more sparkle too, but it's still sheer and wearable.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 4, 2009)

just received this email:

 Quote:

  MEET BOBBI BROWN & HER BEAUTY TEAM

Tuesday, June 9th

MEET BOBBI: 3:30-4:30 PM
Enjoy a one-on-one makeup consultation with Bobbi and her team.

MEET BOBBI'S BEAUTY TEAM: 11 AM-8 PM

BOBBI'S MASTER CLASS: 5-6 PM
Learn Bobbi's signature tips and techniques and receive a complimentary makeup lesson and personalized face chart from one of Bobbi's professional makeup artists.

BEAUTY TEAM MASTER CLASS: 6:30-7:30 PM
An additional Master Class will be taught by one of Bobbi's Beauty Team Experts.

Bergdorf Goodman
754 Fifth Avenue, NYC 

Call 212.753.7300 to reserve your spot.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2009)

I just posted a review of the new Illuminating Bronzers on my blog.  Check it out! 

Everyday Rococo: Bronzed Goddess Part II - Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzers


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you for the review!

I received Bali Brown yesterday - - and I love it!! This is probably the best, most natural bronzer I have. 

I was worried that it would be too close to Refined Golden, but Bali Brown is *way* prettier. Refined Golden can look a little dirty on me if I don't use a light hand (NW20), but there is just a hint of orange/pink in the Bali Brown which makes it look so much more natural on me. Bali Brown is more sheer than Refined Golden, which *I* like, but for darker skin tones, it would probably be too sheer. The shimmer is beautiful, subtle and perfect for summer. Also, there is more simmer in Bali Brown than Refined Golden. I am wondering how close Bali Brown is to the new Naked Honey Powder (is it Golden something?) 
It's too bad that these are kind of expensive - - I think they're $33, but I think I may pick up one more - probably Antigua. 
I am still waiting for my other Bobbi Brown things to arrive from QVC...but will review when they come!


----------



## alka1 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Happy Summer: Bobbi Brown Online Summer Shopping Event*

A 25% off sale will take place June 9-11, Online Only.











link: Beauty411: Bobbi Brown Online Summer Shopping Event!


----------



## Swirlgirl (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_*Happy Summer: Bobbi Brown Online Summer Shopping Event*

A 25% off sale will take place June 9-11, Online Only.











link: Beauty411: Bobbi Brown Online Summer Shopping Event!_

 
Oh my poor wallet!
Does anyone have any recommendations for a Bobbi newbie?


----------



## sabrilina (Jun 7, 2009)

Hi, I haven't posted in a while, so I apologize if this is in the wrong place (please let me know if this should go on another section of specktra), but here are some pictures of the new illuminating bronzers with some comparisons to other brands. Also a picture of the new Bronzer Brush versus her old one (the old one is in the mini size).

Finally, a few swatch pictures of the new pink bronzers versus Nars Orgasm, Nars Super Orgasm, and LM Pink Shimmer Block.

1. Nars Orgasm
2. Nars Super Orgasm
3. Bobbi Brown Maui Illuminating Bronzer
4. Bobbi Brown Antigua Illuminating Bronzer
5. Laura Mercier Pink Mosaic


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 8, 2009)

Does anyone have either of these two e/s? And are they unique or do they have a MAC dupe? They look so pretty online but not sure how they are in real life. Thanks

Metallic E/S "After Hours" & Metallic E/S "Bash"


----------



## sabrilina (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Does anyone have either of these two e/s? And are they unique or do they have a MAC dupe? They look so pretty online but not sure how they are in real life. Thanks

Metallic E/S "After Hours" & Metallic E/S "Bash"_

 
A close MAC dupe for Bobbi Brown After Hours is their Smut Eyeshadow. Not sure about Bash though!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 8, 2009)

25% off code is SUMMER1, Free Shipping with $60 order


----------



## shimmergrass (Jun 8, 2009)

i just spent a coupl eof hours trying to see what I like on the bobbi brown website. After looking at swatches (from various forums) I think I dont want to buy anything.

I had heard great things about shimmerbricks but they just look too shimmery to me. Brushes are way over-priced :/

Even after the 25% discount, i dont know..


sorry bobbi brown... i tried


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabrilina* 

 
_Hi, I haven't posted in a while, so I apologize if this is in the wrong place (please let me know if this should go on another section of specktra), but here are some pictures of the new illuminating bronzers with some comparisons to other brands. Also a picture of the new Bronzer Brush versus her old one (the old one is in the mini size).

Finally, a few swatch pictures of the new pink bronzers versus Nars Orgasm, Nars Super Orgasm, and LM Pink Shimmer Block.

1. Nars Orgasm
2. Nars Super Orgasm
3. Bobbi Brown Maui Illuminating Bronzer
4. Bobbi Brown Antigua Illuminating Bronzer
5. Laura Mercier Pink Mosaic_

 
Sabrilina,
Wow these look stunning!I adore B.Brown bronzing range,this is the only brand that does not make me look like i have been tangoed...(for those who are not in UK,Tango ,is a fizzy orange drink
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Thanks for the swatches hun my poor credit card ouchy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ooops forgot to add that I bought Clarins bronzing powder after being made up by their beauty consultant at the dep.store...it looked nice on me ...but when i left the store and looked in natural daylight...i was horrified ..so,so orange and shimmery !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 suffice to say it was the  worse £25,that i have ever spend!Gave the powder to my workmate who was delighted ( i have yellow skin tones so the shimmers are no go for me)and since only ever buy B.Brown bronzers/illuminators


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Does anyone have either of these two e/s? And are they unique or do they have a MAC dupe? They look so pretty online but not sure how they are in real life. Thanks

Metallic E/S "After Hours" & Metallic E/S "Bash"_

 
I have Bash and I have seen After Hours and their are no MAC dupes in the permanent collection.  The closet things would be Fertile e/s for After Hours (which was LE - Strange Hybrid) and Humid e/s, but Bash is darker and smokier.


----------



## Forever (Jun 8, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Jun 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, there does not seem to be a huge following of Bobbi Brown lovers who swatch her products in the same manic way that we MAC fans love to - natural light, indoor, with flash, without flash - you get my drift.

On the other hand, I am a big fan of some of her products and in some cases choose them over MAC. Long wear eyeshadows and gel eyeliners are one example - I haven't met a one yet that I don't love and that doesn't outwear and/or outperform MAC. I don't have oily skin, but I have hooded eyelids so I have creasing issues and eyeliner smearing issues from the moment I put them on. Paints and paint pots don't have the color range that BB does and the same goes for the gel eyeliners. For real girls, her shimmer eyeliners are gorgeous! JMHO

I have After Hours and I am not aware of a MAC dupe but I'm not an expert either. I am a big fan of her new packaging and really like the new metallics and especially the shimmers. Yes they are expensive, but gals, check the product amount, it's nearly twice the amount that comes in a MAC pan. So for the normal colors that I reach for and wear day in and day out, it makes perfect sense. I'm not straying for MAC - there's still plenty of room in my cosmetic repetoire for MAC!

I could go on but I'll refrain. If you want to be enlightened I can go on. 


This blog has a fairly good amount of BB swatches.
The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself


----------



## Forever (Jun 8, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## sabrilina (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabrilina* 

 
_A close MAC dupe for Bobbi Brown After Hours is their Smut Eyeshadow. Not sure about Bash though!_

 
Dupe follow up with swatches for *shadowaddict:*

1. Bobbi Brown After Hours
2. Chanel Magic Night (more reddish in shimmer)
3. MAC Smut (less shimmer, more brown base)
4. MAC Deep Purple Pigment (more shimmery and more purple)

There's no exact dupe, IMHO, the BB After Hours is the prettiest, but the closest in color family are the above that I know of. Swatched on MAC NC30 skin. HTH!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone seen the new Pink Coral?  And if so is it deeper in color that Coral?  Also, just how light is Plum?  Can a NW45 wear it.  I won't be able to make it to the mall until Thursday and I don't want to wait that long to place my order for fear that everything I want will be sold out.  TIA!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabrilina* 

 
_Dupe follow up with swatches for *shadowaddict:*

1. Bobbi Brown After Hours
2. Chanel Magic Night (more reddish in shimmer)
3. MAC Smut (less shimmer, more brown base)
4. MAC Deep Purple Pigment (more shimmery and more purple)

There's no exact dupe, IMHO, the BB After Hours is the prettiest, but the closest in color family are the above that I know of. Swatched on MAC NC30 skin. HTH!_

 





 Thank you so much for the pics. I LOVE it. It is different enough that I must have it.


----------



## sabrilina (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Has anyone seen the new Pink Coral?  And if so is it deeper in color that Coral?  Also, just how light is Plum?  Can a NW45 wear it.  I won't be able to make it to the mall until Thursday and I don't want to wait that long to place my order for fear that everything I want will be sold out.  TIA!_

 

Here are some comparison pictures for the new Pink Coral Blush. Are you asking about the Coral Shimmerwash blush? The new Pink Coral is slightly deeper, but pretty much the same intensity.

For Plum - are you talking about the new Plum Wine Shimmer Blush? If so, it's not light - if you know what Soft Pink looks like - the new plum is a deeper cooler version of Plum Wine. It was a bit too heavy/dark for me NC30.


----------



## anita22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Forever* 

 
_I looked on there website aswell but they dont have any swatches just color blocks.And theres not many Bobbi Brown swatches on here either.Can i ask where else you went to look at swatches?? The only things i was kind of interested in was a palette that i seen on QVC and the brights palette.Niether are on there website.
But i would like to see some gloss and e/s swatches._

 

I always use Makeup Alley's Picture Search function whenever I can't find swatches of something. Many times I've been lucky to find what I was after (although there's not a huge amount of Bobbi Brown, but there are some pics). . If you login to your Makeup Alley account, go to 'My MUA' -> then 'Search' -> then 'Pictures'.


----------



## Ericita (Jun 12, 2009)

I read some products are being discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is that true? I'm sorry specially about some shades of pot rouges and gel eyeliners as I think those are 2 of the best products bobbi has!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 12, 2009)

I doubt she would discontinue the gel liners in the most popular colours, she better not discotinue the purple one because I have yet to go and buy that as it brings out my eyes like no other


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 13, 2009)

I read on a blog that she was discontinuing the gel eyeliners in Cobalt, Hunter, Bronze Shimmer (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Sapphire Shimmer (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Indigo and Mahogany. 

Also the Pot Rouges in Summer Tan, Calypso, Blushed Rose, Stonewashed Pink, Pink Raspberry (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and Raspberry.


----------



## alka1 (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ladyvirtuous* 

 
_I read on a blog that she was discontinuing the gel eyeliners in Cobalt, Hunter, Bronze Shimmer (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Sapphire Shimmer (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), Indigo and Mahogany. 

Also the Pot Rouges in Summer Tan, Calypso, Blushed Rose, Stonewashed Pink, Pink Raspberry (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and Raspberry._

 
I read in another forum that they are in fact discontinuing the pot rouges.. but the good news is that they are apparently returning in different packaging so that they fit into the palettes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not sure about the gel eyeliners.. It's  possible that they are getting rid of some shades only.


----------



## cetati (Jun 14, 2009)

I picked up Maui today and love it.

Does anyone know if Antigua is worth getting if one has Maui?


----------



## alka1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_I picked up Maui today and love it.

Does anyone know if Antigua is worth getting if one has Maui?_

 
have you seen karlasugar's swatches? I think that might help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzer


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_I picked up Maui today and love it.

Does anyone know if Antigua is worth getting if one has Maui?_

 
I have both of those and if you have the money you can have both but they are pretty close imo. Maui looks like Orgasm with the gold flecks in it whereas Antigua is a more deeper pink/mauve (or plum?) color with a sheen and no flecks like Maui does. Here's a comparison on Karla's site: The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzer


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_have you seen karlasugar's swatches? I think that might help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Bobbi Brown Illuminating Bronzer_

 
Ah got to it before I did lol


----------



## sabrilina (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_I picked up Maui today and love it.

Does anyone know if Antigua is worth getting if one has Maui?_

 

I have both and yes, they are both worth getting in my opinion!


----------



## sabrilina (Jun 15, 2009)

New Nude Collection should be trickling in stores soon.

Shimmer Brick in Nude and Comparisons:
1. Nude
2. Sandstone
3. Brownie
4. Pink Quartz

Creamy Lip Colors Left to Right: Soft Blush, Rosebud, Rose Garden, and Twilight

Gel Liners:
1. Gunmetal Shimmer
2. Caviar 
3. Graphite Shimmer


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2009)

I got my goodies today!  **Does a happy dance!**


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sabrilina* 

 
_New Nude Collection should be trickling in stores soon.

Shimmer Brick in Nude and Comparisons:
1. Nude
2. Sandstone
3. Brownie
4. Pink Quartz

Creamy Lip Colors Left to Right: Soft Blush, Rosebud, Rose Garden, and Twilight

Gel Liners:
1. Gunmetal Shimmer
2. Caviar 
3. Graphite Shimmer_

 
Ohhhh I love Caviar, I will be picking this up!


----------



## Entice (Jun 16, 2009)

*Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I wear 7.5 or warm walnut in their oil free foundations but in the skin finish foundation I wear a 6.5 (almond)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I wear Golden #6 in the Even Finish but I am finding it is too light now that I am darker for the summer


----------



## MissResha (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

i just hopped on the BB bandwagon (yes i know i'm later than FEMA) but i would like to try her foundations. im gonna go to a counter later this week to get a match. tish and i are similar skin tones so i'm probably the same color she is.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

^ try Warm Almond or Almond


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I am Golden (6) in just about all of the foundations.  But I find that the stick foundation and Skin foundation are great matches.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

delete please


----------



## arielle123 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I'm a NW15-20 and my closest match is warm ivory though I'm not sure I like it 100%.....

oops just realized that I posted in beauty of color. Which I'm certainly not since I'm so pale. I just saw the thread title and didn't notice

silly me


----------



## minnie_moo (Jun 16, 2009)

I paid my first visit to a Bobbi Brown counter today- I was very good & only bought the one item I knew I wanted, a Shimmer Brick in Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have one MAC MSF (Perfect Topping) & though it's lovely, I think it's a bit too glittery & chunky for everyday use. This, however, is a gorgeous colour without being too over the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I feel I need to some some serious hauling soon, I love some of the lip glosses but they are so tiny *cries*


----------



## miinky (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I wear it in the Almond shade, the oil free liquid one to be precise.


----------



## elongreach (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I use Golden.  I just fished out 40 bucks on the oil free cream compact.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I wear Warm Almond (6.5)


----------



## MAHALO (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I have Golden (6.0) and  Warm almond (6.5). The Golden shade is a little light for my Summer skin.  But I dust a little of the BB sheer finish loose powder (Basic Brown) over the Golden and it looks fine. Or I can mix some Golden with Warm Almond.

The Golden color looks like it would be too light for me but after it's on my skin for less than a minute it's good. Whereas, the Warm Almond looks good upon application then within moments the under tone is off.

I have BB foundations in Oil Free-Even Finish, Moisture Rich, and Luminous Moisturizing. For normal to oily skin, I recommend the oil free. In the winter when I get a little dryer, the moisture rich is wonderful. I'm not crazy about the Luminous Moisurizing formula.

hth


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I believe it was 7.5 in oil-free liquid foundation (which looked horrible on me, but that's another topic). I wear NW45 in MAC foundations for reference.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

yeah the gave me 7.5 in oil free i hated it too!!!!!! i'm NW 45 too!!


----------



## elongreach (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Ok, so I bought the Oil free cream compact finally and I just wanted to show you all what it looks like on me.  I didn't go anywhere so I can't tell you how it handled the elements (it's raining cats and dogs here).  But I'll try it again when I'm going out and see what it does.  This is Golden.










All in All I think the consistency is pretty good.  Just don't use too much.  I found myself putting too much on my brush at first.


----------



## Entice (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_yeah the gave me 7.5 in oil free i hated it too!!!!!! i'm NW 45 too!!_

 
Was it too yellow for your skin?  The liquid is a tad bit lighter then the compact foundation.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_Ok, so I bought the Oil free cream compact finally and I just wanted to show you all what it looks like on me. I didn't go anywhere so I can't tell you how it handled the elements (it's raining cats and dogs here). But I'll try it again when I'm going out and see what it does. This is Golden.










All in All I think the consistency is pretty good. Just don't use too much. I found myself putting too much on my brush at first.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hell I couldn't even look at the foundation for looking at you Rock the Hell out of that red lipstick!! Work it girl!!


----------



## gabi03 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I'm golden right now, its only june and my summer color is starting to fade...it doesn't get sunny here much


----------



## elongreach (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Hell I couldn't even look at the foundation for looking at you Rock the Hell out of that red lipstick!! Work it girl!!_

 
Thank You!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It was my birthday gift to myself.


----------



## __nini (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Blend of Honey & Golden - more so toward the Golden end of the spectrum. Even though G is a tad dark I use it to fake a bronzed, perfectly tanned look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  with that absolutely gorgeous BB bronzer in dark.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Entice* 

 
_Was it too yellow for your skin? The liquid is a tad bit lighter then the compact foundation._

 

It wasn't yellow at all it was too reddish. The formula sucked imo it was like to watery and it gave that "wearing foundation look" but in a non- complimenting way. I wore it to the mall and I was oily as hell within 2 hours!!! Worst than SFF! 

Thank God there was a Macys near, where a prescriptives SA made me over using virtual matte foundation, which was better, still haven't purchased it yet... Sorry gals needed to vent... Dahoodmodel what was your issue with BB oil-free foundation?


----------



## K_ashanti (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

same as yours, it was too red, and i have some really red undertones, didn't do much for my oily skin at all, try to blot with my blot blot with made it a cakey mess, i'm glad i didn't buy it i just got samples, i just gave up on it , i'm gonna get some sample of the skin foundation though just to try it, but for now still sticking with my revlon

ETA: prescriptives is next on my list


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

^^^ I sampled mine as well and I'm glad I did. And yes hunny I love my Revlon!!! This stuff is what foundaton is supposed to be! Maybe I'll give BB another chance...


----------



## cetati (Jun 21, 2009)

I know some people hated the old bronzer brush by Bobbi but I'm really loving the new one.. it's full and rounded and dense and soft and I just love it.

I think Antigua is still calling my name...


----------



## shellyshells (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm lusting after the Nude shimmerbrick, since I don't have one yet... but I'm thinking my plentiful msf's will suffice. It looks so preeetty though!


----------



## cetati (Jul 2, 2009)

Pretty In Pink: A Make Up Blog: Review: Bobbi Brown's Illuminating Bronzer in Maui

I did a review of the Illuminating Bronzer in Maui! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I went and picked up Antigua too and loved it.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 6, 2009)

Have any WOC tried the Nude Shimmer Brick?  I have to order on line and would love to know if this one will work for our skintone.  Thanks!


----------



## sunshine817 (Jul 6, 2009)

have anyone tried any of her foundations yet? i'm thinking to get the stick foundation but i want to hear more about them before i buy one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_Have any WOC tried the Nude Shimmer Brick?  I have to order on line and would love to know if this one will work for our skintone.  Thanks!_

 
What's your skin tone?  I'm NW45 and I am afraid to try it honestly.  Why don't you do a Live Chat on the website?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sunshine817* 

 
_have anyone tried any of her foundations yet? i'm thinking to get the stick foundation but i want to hear more about them before i buy one._

 
I use the Oil Free Even Finish liquid foundation and I like it a lot.  I've also tried the Even Finish Compact and it was okay, but I like Studio Tech better.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I was matched to Warm Almond (6.5) in Skin Foundation and love it so far for my summer skin. I am an NC45/NC50 in MAC. Does the colors differ in the different range of foundations in BB like they do in MAC?


----------



## AdrianUT (Jul 8, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I'm a Golden in all the foundation's except the Oil free liquid. The Oil-free liquid seems to run a tad lighter. I'd have to mix in a little Warm almond to make that one work or wear it in the winter. It seems like after Golden the colors switch to being more orange based rather than yellow (which I need).

All the other foundation formulas seem to be the same color.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_I was matched to Warm Almond (6.5) in Skin Foundation and love it so far for my summer skin. I am an NC45/NC50 in MAC. *Does the colors differ in the different range of foundations in BB like they do in MAC?*_

 
Yes they do, a bit.  For instance I am Walnut (8) in the Even Finish Liquid Foundation but Warm Walnut (7.5) in the Even Finish Compact because that line runs a little darker, at least in some shades.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I might have to return the Luminous foundation in Golden (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), because it's a lil dark for my skintone. I'm probably a Honey in this formula.

But as far as the other formulas...I'm *definitely* a Golden in the Stick foundation, Skin foundation and the Oil-Free Even Finish foundation.


----------



## doomkitteh (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I'm a honey in the stick foundation.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I am Warm Walnut in the Foundation Stick and I use just a touch of the Golden Orange powder!  Love it!  I'm a MAC NW45.


----------



## Ericita (Jul 10, 2009)

I read Bobbi Brown is bringing metallic long wear cream eyeshados! And they look in fact so gorgeous! (here some pics)  BOBBI BROWN Long-Wear Eye Collection

It's also coming a new collection, "Ivy league" BOBBI BROWN Ivy League Collection 2009 
I'm loving the eyeliner!


----------



## MAHALO (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I am Warm Walnut in the Foundation Stick and I use just a touch of the Golden Orange powder! Love it! I'm a MAC NW45._

 
I haven't seen the Golden Orange Loose Powder how does it modify your foundation color? I use a very light dusting of BB BASIC BROWN sheer powder over my BB GOLDEN liquid foundation to slightly tone down the yellow in the Summer when my skin tone is richer. I'm curious about GOLDEN ORANGE. I'm MAC NC45- NW43.

I tried BB GOLDEN ORANGE. It's fabulous. It becomes translucent on my skin.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_What's your skin tone? I'm NW45 and I am afraid to try it honestly. Why don't you do a Live Chat on the website?_

 
I'm a NW45 as well.  I have not seen the Nude Shimmer Brick in person, only on the website.  Live Chat says it's too light but, I wanted to check with a WOC that may have actually seen and tested it.  Thanks.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_I haven't seen the Golden Orange Loose Powder how does it modify your foundation color? I use a very light dusting of BB BASIC BROWN sheer powder over my BB GOLDEN liquid foundation to slightly tone down the yellow in the Summer when my skin tone is richer. I'm curious about GOLDEN ORANGE. I'm MAC NC45- NW43._

 

I use just a little bit of the Golden Orange.  I tried the Basic Brown but, it always just looked like it was sitting on my skin.  The Golden Orange blends really well with my foundation color as it warms up to my skintone and it just really looks good.  When the MA first put it on me, I was not sure but after a few minutes, I could really see how it worked better for me than the Basic Brown.  I also found with the foundation stick, I don't need as much powder.  When I used her liquid foundations I felt like I needed more powder.


----------



## alka1 (Jul 19, 2009)

anyone know why Sephora doesn't carry Bobbi Brown products? It seems like Sephora carries almost every single beauty brand out there.. except for Bobbi Brown. what gives?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_anyone know why Sephora doesn't carry Bobbi Brown products? It seems like Sephora carries almost every single beauty brand out there.. except for Bobbi Brown. what gives? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ETA: I don't know why BB isn't carried in Sephora considering that Clinique is.  Honestly though, BB is fairly readily available, I'd rather that Sephora continue to introduce new lines and/or expand the product range of some of the lines already there (like NARS) than take up space with BB.


----------



## alka1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_ETA: I don't know why BB isn't carried in Sephora considering that Clinique is.  Honestly though, BB is fairly readily available, I'd rather that Sephora continue to introduce new lines and/or expand the product range of some of the lines already there (like NARS) than take up space with BB._

 
yeah, you have a point about introducing new lines.. but I just figured it was weird since Sephora carries almost all the big makeup brands save for BB.


----------



## alka1 (Jul 21, 2009)

So I finally got to try the new illuminating bronzers.. I was originally going to buy the colour craft MSFs, but after reviewing the swatches I decided that nothing really stood out. The only thing I bought was Sunny By Nature.

Instead I decided to spend my money at the BB counter.. I bought the Antigua and Bali Brown bronzer. I had heard huge raves about these on several websites so I was definitely excited to try them. Was going to get Maui but they were all sold out.

The formula actually reminds me of MAC's beauty powders.. perhaps with even better texture/shimmer. Antigua is a light corally-pink. I have NC35 skin right now and this one applies like a light pink highlighter -- it really brightens the  skin with a soft pink glow. The shimmer is so micronized and tiny.. it applies with an almost pearlescent texture. 

Bali Brown is a true-brown with hints of gold. This one has a bit more sparkle in it but it's unlike any other sparkle I have tried (very different from MSFs). It gives a pretty glistening effect.

I spoke with a BB rep and she confirmed that these are indeed part of the permanent collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and she also told me they worked for 2 years to develop this specific formula. 

They are quite expensive at $33 each but you do get a nice amount of product.. a tiny bit smaller than MSFs. I'm hoping to go back to a different Nordstrom to purchase Maui and Bahamas. Overall I have to say i'm beyond impressed. These are beautiful and they are so pretty in the compact.. I could stare at it all day. I'm glad I chose these instead of the MSFs, which I found to be rather chunky/glittery this time around.


----------



## MAHALO (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I use just a little bit of the Golden Orange. I tried the Basic Brown but, it always just looked like it was sitting on my skin. The Golden Orange blends really well with my foundation color as it warms up to my skintone and it just really looks good. When the MA first put it on me, I was not sure but after a few minutes, I could really see how it worked better for me than the Basic Brown. I also found with the foundation stick, I don't need as much powder. When I used her liquid foundations I felt like I needed more powder._

 
I purchased the BB Golden Orange sheer powder. I like it. When I first looked at it I wasn't sure if it would work. But like you, it blended so nicely. I use just a touch. Thank you Again.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ARmakeupjunkie* 

 
_I am Warm Walnut in the Foundation Stick and I use just a touch of the Golden Orange powder!  Love it!  I'm a MAC NW45._

 
See that's odd because when I went to the BB counter and asked if I could use the Golden Orange powder they said no and I am NW45 as well.  Hmm....


----------



## sabrilina (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Forest Shimmer Ink Gel Liner & Honeysuckle Lip Crayon*
















1. Bobbi Brown Long-wear Gel Eyeliner *Ivy Shimmer Ink*
2. Bobbi Brown Long-wear Gel Eyeliner *Forest Shimmer Ink*
3. Clinique Brush-On Cream Liner *Egyptian *(now only available in the pencil cream shaper form)
4. MAC Kohl Power *Black Karat*
5. Nars Eyeliner *Kyoto*
6. Laura Mercier Kohl Eye Pencil *Black Jade*
7. Bobbi Brown Lip Crayon *Honeysuckle*
8. Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil *Belle du Jour*
9. Nars Velvet Matte Lip Pencil *Café Con Leche*
10. MAC Cremestick Liner *Honey B.* (this was recently put on the MAC Goodbyes List, still might be available at local MAC stores and Nordstrom counters - happens to be my HG ylbb nude)
11. MAC Cremestick Liner *Summerfruit*
12. Bobbi Brown Lip Liner *Beige*


----------



## kyoto (Jul 26, 2009)

Bobbi Brown and Mac are both owned by Estee Lauder, so I'm sure that this has something to do with the reason that Sephora doesn't carry it.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kyoto* 

 
_Bobbi Brown and Mac are both owned by Estee Lauder, so I'm sure that this has something to do with the reason that Sephora doesn't carry it._

 
Clinique is also owned by Estee Lauder and Sephora carries that brand and MAC is carried at some Sephora's in Paris, so I don't think that's the answer.  Who knows really.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Clinique is also owned by Estee Lauder and Sephora carries that brand and MAC is carried at some Sephora's in Paris, so I don't think that's the answer.  Who knows really._

 
That's true too.  Who knows, maybe one of these days I'll call Estee Lauder just to see what they say.


----------



## crystrill (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

What about her correctors? I'm thinking about ordering online and getting Dark Peach since that seems like the most "orange" one. I can't find a swatch of it anywhere!

I wear Almond (7) in her Smooth Skin, or whatever it's called, foundation.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Has anyone had any reactions (aka Breakouts or anything else) from Bobbi brown 's foundation. I dont know if its a breakout or milia . Sigh. The only thing that is different in my routine is the foundation. I hope it isnt!


----------



## MAHALO (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeuplover7239* 

 
_Has anyone had any reactions (aka Breakouts or anything else) from Bobbi brown 's foundation. I dont know if its a breakout or milia . Sigh. The only thing that is different in my routine is the foundation. I hope it isnt!_

 
I'm not having any problems with breakouts using BB oil free foundation. My skin is normal and not prone to breakouts.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 1, 2009)

Sephora used to carry bobbi brown a looooong time ago (back when Iman had the I-iman collection--which was also there) but then they phased it (well both lines) out. My guess is that maybe bobbi wanted to re-establish her brand...who knows.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I use the stick foundation in 6.5 (warm almond). Just got a sample of the skin foundation in the same color, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## makeuplover7239 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_I'm not having any problems with breakouts using BB oil free foundation. My skin is normal and not prone to breakouts._

 

My skin is normal too with maybe a pimple here or there.( Sigh, what age does to your skin) So I am suprised. Dont know if its the foundation or something else that's causing my skin to have  several bumps on my skin. 
Its frustrating coz my skin is pretty much smooth otherwise.


----------



## MAHALO (Aug 3, 2009)

During the past year or so, I've tried dozens of liquid foundations. My search for "the one" has ended. I love Bobbi Brown Oil Free liquid foundation (GOLDEN and WARM ALMOND). Also, a tip on Spectra led me to the sheer powder in GOLDEN ORANGE. I would have never tried it because it looks too light. But applied very lightly to set my foundation, it's perfect. The powder looks translucent on my brown skin. I also have BB Sheer powder in BASIC BROWN. I rarely use it since discovering GOLDEN ORANGE.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_During the past year or so, I've tried dozens of liquid foundations. My search for "the one" has ended. I love Bobbi Brown Oil Free liquid foundation (GOLDEN and WARM ALMOND). Also, a tip on Spectra led me to the sheer powder in GOLDEN ORANGE. I would have never tried it because it looks too light. But applied very lightly to set my foundation, it's perfect. The powder looks translucent on my brown skin. I also have BB Sheer powder in BASIC BROWN. I rarely use it since discovering GOLDEN ORANGE._

 
Will you be using the creamy concealer with your new foundation? If so, what shades do you think are good? I am matched to the warm almond foundation stick. I want to try golden in the winter time, but I'm a little unsure (SAs are always trying to match me to 7 or 7.5) so I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## cherryjane (Aug 11, 2009)

I've never been a huge BB person, but the Earth Metal eye/lip holiday palette is GORGEOUS!  I literally squealed over here when I saw the picture online!


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw the new metallic long wear eyeshadows last night and they are gorgeous in the pot, but they are not for me. They may appeal to some, but Bobbi should have named them sparkle long wear eyeshadows as there really isn't anything metallic about them. They are very sheer and the color payoff is very subtle and the sparkle is high. The formula is no where near what the long-wear shadows that she has now, so they really are to be worn alone - I wouldn't call them greasy, but they are "soft" whereas the current long wear shadow really set and you know that they aren't going any where. I like color. That's just me. They will appeal to some, just not me. Just thought I'd let you ladies know.


----------



## kathyp (Aug 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ericita* 

 
_ 
The corrector is the first concealer that could deal with my purple undereye circle. _

 
I'm tempted to order this as most concealers are too yellow for me and make my undereye circles look some horrid shade of greenish-gray.


----------



## Ginaaa (Aug 31, 2009)

my bobbi brown favourite is eyeliner gel in shade graphite shimmer


----------



## esperanza0905 (Sep 1, 2009)

*help!!!*

this is what happened  to  my shimmer brick after traveling several times..
pics click'ble!
each time it's worse, I'm afraid to keep it with myself while traveling!
I didn't even throw my makeup case by accident any time.
what is done is done. but I don't know what bout next trips?
u got any suggestions? have same problems? help!



 




bump!! help!


----------



## MAHALO (Sep 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Will you be using the creamy concealer with your new foundation? If so, what shades do you think are good? I am matched to the warm almond foundation stick. I want to try golden in the winter time, but I'm a little unsure (SAs are always trying to match me to 7 or 7.5) so I haven't tried it yet._

 

ELEKTRA ... No, I don't use a concealer so I can't provide any advice. In the liquid, the Warm Almond is a couple shades darker than Golden. I thought it was my shade so I purchased it. It didn't work. So I use a little of it on my chin to blend into the Golden. The Golden looked too light and too yellow until I apply it then it's perfect. You can get a sample at Nordstroms to try at home.


----------



## Kayraphat (Sep 13, 2009)

*Bobbi Brown Holiday & BCA *


 Quote:

 

*Bobbi Brown Holiday Offerings Sneak Peeks*


*Goldstone Long Wear Eye Palette* with Goldstone Metallic Long Wear & Mineral Dust Long Wear Cream Eyeshadow and Caviar Ink Long Wear Gel Eyeliner with brush


*Earth Metal Lip and Eye Palette*: 5 Metallic & 1 Shimmer Wash Eyeshadow and 4 Creamy & 1 Shimmery Creamy Lip Color and lip & eye brushes


*Velvet Plum Eye Palette* with Bone, Naked, Espresso Eyeshadows & Velvet Plum Metallic Eyeshadow with dual ended Brush



*Brow Set* with 2 brow powders, mini tweezers and brush
*

**Lip and Cheek Set* with 2 lip quads, 1 creme cheek colour and lip brush


*Brush Set* with mini face brush, mini foundation brush, mini eye sweep brush (new), Mini Concealer Brush, mini-fine eye liner brush


* Brush Set* (_full sized, I doubt it'll cost an arm and a leg_); eyelid brush, eye shadow brush, fine eye liner brush, face brush, Blush Brush, Powder Brush, Foundation Brush, Concealer Brush, lip brush, eyebrow brush.


*Asia Exclusive ''Pastel'' Eyeshadow Set* with 8 shadows & dual ended brush


*Chrome Eyeshadow* in Silver, Gold and Pewter


 *Glitter Lip Balm Palette* with 1 new (Crystal Rose) and 3 repromoting Glitter Lip Balms and Brush


*'Pink' Lip Set* for Breast Cancer Awareness Month; including bright pink creamy lip color and a glitter lip balm with pink logo
*

**High Moisture Cream*
Has a unique seaweed extracts and nut oils, can effectively prevent the rough skin, providing deep moisture and smooth delicate skin touch.


_*SOURCE*_

 
 


 Quote:

 

*Chrome Eyeshadow* in Silver, Gold and Pewter


*Earth Metal Lip and Eye Palette*: 5 Metallic & 1 Shimmer Wash Eyeshadow and 4 Creamy & 1 Shimmery Creamy Lip Color and lip & eye brushes


*Goldstone Long Wear Eye Palette* with Goldstone Metallic Long Wear & Mineral Dust Long Wear Cream Eyeshadow and Caviar Ink Long Wear Gel Eyeliner with brush


*Velvet Plum Eye Palette* with Bone, Naked, Espresso Eyeshadows & Velvet Plum Metallic Eyeshadow with dual ended Brush

*Glitter Lip Balm Palette* with 1 new (Crystal Rose) and 3 repromoting Glitter Lip Balms and Brush


*Lip Gloss Trio* with Pink Blossom, (Shimmer) Cocoa Sugar and Exclusive Marina Pink Lipglosses ; *Tube Tint Trio* with Tealight Shimmer, Blossom Tint and Cherry Tint


*Extreme Party Mascara* (as told earlier in my posts)


* Chrome Palette* with 2 Shimmer, 2 Glitter Lipglosses; 3 Matte, 2 Sparkle, 2 Shimmer Wash, 3 Metallic Eye Shadows with brushes.


*Chrome Lipstick* in Chrome Metallic and Plum Pearl; *Lip Color* in Port

*Chrome Mini Brush Set* with Face Blender Brush, Mini Angle Eyeshadow and Mini Eye Liner Brushes with case

_SOURCE: __*Karlasugar*_ 
 
 


 Quote:

 

*Rich Color Gloss*
The Rich Color Gloss embodies everything you want from a lip gloss - and even more: full color and opacity of a lipstick, a soft shimmery lip gloss and the luxurious feeling only a lip balm can provide. The modern texture and donates maintains moisture, is comfortable and helps keep the whole day without run or smear. Available in 8 colors: 

♦ Naked 
♦ Ruby Red 
♦ Pink Raspberry 
♦ Merlot
♦ Dusty Rose 
♦ Melon 
♦ Tutu 
♦ Pink Buff 










*Extreme Party Mascara*

♦ The unique, ultra-modern texture is supple and flexible.
♦ The eyelashes are precisely separated, while the volume and length by a few more strokes, no matter when, can be maximized.
♦ With the cone-shaped, from two existing fiber brush, even the smallest and finest lashes will be effortlessly achieved.
♦ Dries fast, no crumbling and not smeared.
♦ Enriched with care substances and vitamins A, C and E.
♦ Dermatologically tested. Suitable for contact lens wearers.
♦ Can be easily removed with eye makeup remover or with a facial cleansing product and water.


Available in Color Black. Will be avaible in November.


 *Bobbi Brown Chrome Collection for Holiday 2009 *




 "_Chrome is cool and icy - beautiful, very modern, and brings the __*skin*__ to the mysterious rays_." -Bobbi Brown


*Chrome Palette*
This chrome-colored palette is all you need to countless, unique looks to create: 10 eyeshadow colors, 4 colors for the lips, a mini eyeshadow brush and a mini lip brush. 

*For the eyes:*
*White* Eye Shadow
*Polar Ice* Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow
*Storm Cloud* Sparkle Eye Shadow
*Iron* Eye Shadow
*Thunder* Metallic Eye Shadow
*Moonlight* Sparkle Eye Shadow
*Cyber Grey* Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow
*Foil* Metallic Eye Shadow
*Chrome* Metallic Eye Shadow
*Charcoal Haze* Eye Shadow 

*For the lips:*
*Pink Mist* Shimmer Lip Gloss
*Winter Bronze* Glitter Lip Gloss
*Berry* Glitter Lip Gloss
*Chrome Pink* Shimmer Lip Gloss





_*Bobbi Brown Fall/Winter 2009 Introductions ( *__*Source*__* )*_
*

*
*Metallic Long-Wear Cream Shadow*
Chrome Patina
Brown Metal
Starry Night
Black Pearl
Starry Purple
Antique Gold
Gold Stone
Mercury



*Rich Color Gloss
*Naked
Ruby Red
Pink Raspberry
Merlot
Dusty Rose
Melon
Tutu
Pink Buff


----------



## Kayraphat (Sep 13, 2009)

CODES

-Free Limited Edition Face Blender Brush with a $100 Order. ($40 value). Code *BLEND5*. 
-Free Full Size Long-Wear Gel Eyeliner in Indigo Ink with $65 Order. ($21 Value) Code *BEST5.*
-Free Full Size Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow in Copper Penny with $65 Order. Code *Eyes66* .
-Free Full Size Metallic Eye Shadow in Navajo with $65 Order. Code: *ebates66*.

*@ **www.bobbibrown.com* 

*P.S.: **www.bobbibrown.com** website has freshened its look, now it is way more easy to use!* 

ALSO;

 Quote:

 
 
 Quote:

 



Lauren Bush partnered with Bobbi Brown for the latest installment of her successful Feed bag line. The result of their collaboration, an organic makeup bag, will be filled with three of Brown’s best-selling lip glosses in Petal, Rose Sugar, and Aubergine when it goes on sale in October. It also does double duty as a clutch, and proceeds from its $50 price tag go to the *United Nations World Food Program’s* Food for Work initiative.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 19, 2009)

Their gel liner is amazing, their foundations are among the best (and Bobbi Brown herself formulated them with yellow tones as it's her belief that yellow tones are most natural, vs say pink tones) ... cream blushes are awesome, lipsticks (Brown lipstick, the 1st one Bobbi created, is suitable for almost anyone) ... her concealer is a favorite, (a pink corrector/yellow concealor, powder finish) and her books are must haves !!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Sep 25, 2009)

I might have to try her foundation. All of MAC foundations that I have tried always turn orange on me and I don't like that.


----------



## LoveStoned (Oct 8, 2009)

a definitely bobby brown must have for me is shimmer brick in apricot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i use it for my eyes, cheeks, and on all other spots of my face that need to be highlighted. a trully great product! :top:


----------



## neroli_rus (Oct 22, 2009)

must have for me is shimmer brick in pink!!!


----------



## hawaii02 (Oct 24, 2009)

I would love to see swatches of the new Chrome shadows if anyone does get them. They look great!


----------



## Kayraphat (Oct 25, 2009)

This set in 3 Bobbi Brown Mini Shimmer Bricks in Plum, Sandstone and Nectar will be an exclusive to Neiman Marcus. There will be also new lipsticks as seen in the photo but we don't have the info on those yet. (*source 1*, *source 2*)




......



* Exclusive Black Plum Collection*
The luxurious Black Plum Collection features an exclusive Chrome 9 Pan Palette filled with a special preview of holiday's must-have eye, cheek, and lip shades. Plus, for the first time ever, Bobbi's Bronzing Powder in a customizable form. Includes limited-edition Eye Liner, Eye Shadow, Lip, Bronzer, and Eye Shader Brushes designed with glossy black handles and chrome detailing, as well as the perfect carry-all faux-leather case.

• 5 1/2"H x 5 3/8"W x 1/2"D.
• Includes five brushes: Eye Liner, Eye Shadow, Eye Shader, Lip, and Bronzer.
• Includes nine shades: Exclusive Navajo Eye Shadow, Ash Shimmer Wash Eye Shadow, Exclusive Deep Plum Shadow, Natural Bronzing Powder, Washed Rose Shimmer Blush, Plum Blush, Brown Lip Color, Rose Petal Lip Color, and Pink Chandelier Glitter Lip Gloss.

$245


*Bobbi Brown Black Plum Beauty Trunk* - Neiman Marcus Exclusive


 *Exclusive Black Plum Deluxe Brush Collection*
This luxurious brush collection features eight of Bobbi's most essential brushes crafted with black handles and chrome detailing. The brushes are encased in a black plum faux-leather case—making it perfect for travel.

Brushes include: • Cream Shadow• Eye Shader • Bronzer• Ultra Fine Eyeliner• Eye Shadow• Blush• Eye Smudge• Eye Definer

$250.00


*Exclusive Black Plum Mini Brush Set*
Bobbi's Black Plum Mini Brush Set is a must-have for the holidays. Includes six travel-ready brushes designed with professional-quality brush heads and mini handles. 

Brushes include:• Mini Angle Eye Shadow• Mini Face Blender• Mini Foundation• Mini Eye Sweep• Mini Concealer• Mini Ultra Fine Eyeliner

$90


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 26, 2009)

I love BB's shimmerbrick (I have Gold and Apricot). I also have one eyeshadow called Pink Bronze which is shimmery and pigmented. I really want to try her gel liners and also the Pewter Chrome Metallic e/s from her Holiday collection.


----------



## Sass (Oct 26, 2009)

I went to Nieman Marcus looking to get that chrome mettalic lip color and they didn't have any of this collection.  The MA who worked at that counter didn't know, if when, that stuff would be coming.  Is it just online?


----------



## Jupiter19 (Oct 26, 2009)

I've seen it in Lord and Taylor, and in Nordstrom (where I bought it)


----------



## jackiel718 (Oct 28, 2009)

I own the pink, platinum pink, and nude shimmerbricks. I loove the nude one to sweep on all over. It adds a glow and warmth all at the same time, also love using it for sweeps of color on my eyes. How do you apply your bricks ?


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cherryjane* 

 
_I've never been a huge BB person, but the Earth Metal eye/lip holiday palette is GORGEOUS! I literally squealed over here when I saw the picture online!_

 
Same here.  I've never tried BB, but that holiday palette is calling my name.  It's expensive though.


----------



## meemsoes (Nov 5, 2009)

where's the cheapest place to buy BB - would i be right in assuming ebay stuff is likely to be counterfeits?


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi guys! I just saw the new chrome collection and wow, thats all I can say.  Would anyone here possibly do a cp for me?! This line is no where in Canada where I can get to easily, and no sites online will ship the products to Canada!! I don't know why, saks, nm, nordies AND bb's website all wont allow shipping to canada or in specific, shipping the palette to me!! ITS SO LAME lol.


----------



## Disneytwinmom (Nov 23, 2009)

My absolute favorite is the Pink Quartz Shimmerbrick LE. I really wish she'd make that a permanent one.  I also recommend the Pink and Nude Shimmerbricks, and e/s in  Naked, Bronzed Pink, Nude Beach, Pewter, Rock, and Stone.  The "Must have" set is also a good value, was Nordstrom Exclusive but is now on BB Website ($10 more than Nordstrom's price was though).


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Nov 25, 2009)

When the hell are the mini Shimmerbricks being released!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABB113 (Nov 25, 2009)

I love the gel liners.  I use Graphite, and it's a really nice alternative to black (black can be a little harsh on my pale skin).  I also really like her Shimmer Bricks.  I have Beige and the LE Copper Diamond (found that at my CCO).  I have used the Beige colors as shadows as well.  Right now I'm waiting on the Chrome shadows and the Chrome palette.  Can't wait!  Bobbi Brown's products are great quality!

*FYI:  Bobbi Brown F+F sale is running Nov. 30-Dec. 2.  The discount is 20% and is automatically applied at checkout.*


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 10, 2009)

I saw the three new mini shimmerbricks yesterday! They are gorgeous! The packaging is heavy but the metal casing is a fingerprint magnet. They are so tiny but so expensive! They are very pigmented! I really love Nectar and Plum but I don't know if I am justified to spent that much money on them. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Ebbychina (Dec 10, 2009)

I recently tried the Bobbi Brown Corrector and I absolutely loved it for my dark underyeye circles. The texture is creamy bliss!!

The only drawback, however, is the price. With the concealer, for instance, you get more bang for your buck if you just go with MAC. A 1.7 gram jar of Bobbi Brown Concealer retails for $22.00 versus a MAC Studio Finish Concealer 7 gram jar which sells for $16.50.

Do you guys feels as if the product is worth the price?????


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I saw the three new mini shimmerbricks yesterday! They are gorgeous! The packaging is heavy but the metal casing is a fingerprint magnet. They are so tiny but so expensive! They are very pigmented! I really love Nectar and Plum but I don't know if I am justified to spent that much money on them. What do you ladies think?_

 

Yeah, Bobbi obviously missed the "We're In A Recession" memo.


----------



## Sass (Dec 16, 2009)

Over here kicking myself...I didn't pick up that New Chrome Metallic Lip Color and I think I'm sick to my tummy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I called everywhere and it's all gone. So sad.


----------



## yuuri (Dec 19, 2009)

I went to the counter the other day and the SA applied a peach corrector on my NC25.. how come some people are using light peach on their nc25 skin tones instead? did she give me the wrong shade? or are my dark circles too dark that i needed a more intense peach colour to cover it up?


----------



## sunkiss21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone laid eyes on the Cabana Corals collection yet???  I see they have it online at Nordstrom.  I really want to see some swatches of the lip products.  As I do not have a counter where I live I will have to order from online, but I would like to see some swatches first.  Hopefully some will pop up soon.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jan 23, 2010)

I am also hoping someone has seen and hopefully swatched the Cabana Corals collection. I would love to see swatches of the shimmerbricks. They look amazing.


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 23, 2010)

I love the gel liner!  It goes on so smooth and easy and lasts all day.

I apply it with the BB short handled Ultra Fine Eye Liner brush (or whatever it's called), and it's SO EASY to apply!


----------



## bluebird08 (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ebbychina* 

 
_I recently tried the Bobbi Brown Corrector and I absolutely loved it for my dark underyeye circles. The texture is creamy bliss!!

The only drawback, however, is the price. With the concealer, for instance, you get more bang for your buck if you just go with MAC. A 1.7 gram jar of Bobbi Brown Concealer retails for $22.00 versus a MAC Studio Finish Concealer 7 gram jar which sells for $16.50.

Do you guys feels as if the product is worth the price?????_

 
Yes, I do. I use the corrector and concealer (convert from MAC) and I love the way the look and you don't need a lot so it will last a long time.


----------



## bluebird08 (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yuuri* 

 
_I went to the counter the other day and the SA applied a peach corrector on my NC25.. how come some people are using light peach on their nc25 skin tones instead? did she give me the wrong shade? or are my dark circles too dark that i needed a more intense peach colour to cover it up?_

 
It depends on you how dark your circles are. Did you suggest that she try the light peach also? I thought they gave me a too dark corrector (bisque-I don't really have dark circles, NC45 or BB 6.5) but it works perfectly. If you are concerned about it being too peach, go back and have them try both.


----------



## ckmchan7 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Bobbi Brown Must-haves & recs??*

Bobbi brown gel liner is the best!!! will stay put all day on your lids! I love the colour range they have too. I just got a new one in 'forest shimmer ink' and it's this lovely olive-y brown colour with golden flecks! i highly recommend it. check out my blog below for a swatch of it if interested.


----------



## ckmchan7 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

I'm asian and is usually NC25-30. I just bought Bobbi brown's skin foundation in warm sand 2.5 and love how it looks on my skin.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the new Bobbi Brown collection is a must have. It's the coral collection and I saw it in Nordstroms yesterday. I walked away with 2 lipsticks and a shimmerbrick. These are my first Bobbi Brown products ever. I never bothered with her b/c her stuff seemed so basic, but she hit it out the park with this one.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 30, 2010)

I love the look of the new Coral collection! Does anyone know how Cabo coral Pot Rouge compares to Calypso Coral? I'm looking for a softer shade of cream blush than Calypso, but I can't find any swatches yet online... TIA!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 30, 2010)

I def want Nectar shimmerbrick! It looks hot!


----------



## scarlettgloss (Jan 30, 2010)

Corals are my absolute favourite so I love all of this collection. Does anyone know if its limited or permanent? I'm not back in the US until September and I'm TRYING to stay on a ban until then.


----------



## nunu (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I think the new Bobbi Brown collection is a must have. It's the coral collection and I saw it in Nordstroms yesterday. I walked away with 2 lipsticks and a shimmerbrick. These are my first Bobbi Brown products ever. I never bothered with her b/c her stuff seemed so basic, but she hit it out the park with this one._

 
I'm eyeing up the Nectar shimmerbrick, is that the one you got?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *scarlettgloss* 

 
_Corals are my absolute favourite so I love all of this collection. Does anyone know if its limited or permanent? I'm not back in the US until September and I'm TRYING to stay on a ban until then._

 
Unfortunately, it's limited. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_I'm eyeing up the Nectar shimmerbrick, is that the one you got?_

 
No, I got Pink Quartz. Nectar is pretty, but PQ is different from anything else I have. It's like a cool, shimmery, champagne highlight. It's awesome and it kinda changes depending on the light. You really can't go wrong with either one, though.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_No, I got Pink Quartz. Nectar is pretty, but PQ is different from anything else I have. It's like a cool, shimmery, champagne highlight. It's awesome and it kinda changes depending on the light. You really can't go wrong with either one, though._

 
Maybe I need both Shimmer bricks?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they're so damn pricey though


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Maybe I need both Shimmer bricks?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're so damn pricey though_

 
That's what i am thinking now! Each one costs £29.50 here in the UK!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I love the look of the new Coral collection! Does anyone know how Cabo coral Pot Rouge compares to Calypso Coral? I'm looking for a softer shade of cream blush than Calypso, but I can't find any swatches yet online... TIA!_

 
Cabo is more orangey/less pink than Calypso. There are good comparisons here:

The Beauty Look Book: Bobbi Brown Cabana Corals Collection Spring 2010


----------



## Kelly78 (Jan 31, 2010)

I got the Nectar SB this week and it's gorgeous - love it!! I also want to go back for the Pink Quartz one. They're pricey, but worth it IMO. There's several blogs that have reviews of the new collection, and they all say that the Nectar SB is a must have.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Kelly, can you point me to some blogs with reviews of this collection? I already have some stuff, but I love reading reviews. TIA.


----------



## nunu (Jan 31, 2010)

^Temptalia and Musings of a Muse have some reviews up


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 1, 2010)

so is Pink Quartz shimmer brick perm now? I heard from few places it was and some ppl are saying it isn't :/


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 2, 2010)

*Bobbi Brown's Make Up Manual and your opinions on foundation??*

I spent four hours reading it cover to cover, and as soon as I have a day off work I plan to try and work up from foundation to finish using the techniques in the book. 

The majority of the make up teaching itself focuses on the face base. 

I'm normally a fan of huge amounts of colour, often sacrificing a good initial face coverage for wilder eyes or lips. 

This book has opened my eyes to the necessity of a good canvas. I know I should take the time for a completed look, but i simply can't be bothered all of the time!

What do you guys think? Is your base more important than the rest?


----------



## staceb1990 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Bobbi Brown's Make Up Manual and your opinions on foundation??*

I haven't read the book, but now I'm interested in it.

I always focus more on how my skin looks before I even think about eye make up.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Bobbi Brown's Make Up Manual and your opinions on foundation??*

^ Same here. It doesn't matter how great your eye makeup looks, it just doesn't look as good with a perfect canvas. On the other hand, you can look amazing with a perfect canvas and light on the eyes/lips/cheeks.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 3, 2010)

^^I have no idea, but I am returning mine. It's shimmery, indeed. It was a hot glitterball mess on my face. It ended up all over. I still love the lipsticks I bought though.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 3, 2010)

So I didn't even see this collection yet coz non of the places in Ottawa have it (I checked at Holt and Murale). They didn't even know what I was talking about :/

I want my Nectar shimmer brick already, damn it! I'm impatient


----------



## melzie2121 (Feb 3, 2010)

I love this collection. Corals are my thing- between this and the Spring Color Forecast I'm going to be broke


----------



## perfectdefect (Feb 4, 2010)

Im interested in the cabo coral lipcolor.  I never bought a lipstick from bobbi brown I usually only get gel liners.  So is it worth it?  Thanks.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 4, 2010)

I swatched Cabo Coral and Calypso Glaze here. I opened a Flickr just to add swatches and this is my first. I can't seem to resize my pics so that I can directly show them here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2488/...f9ca420933.jpg

Cabo Coral is the bottom one and Calypso Glaze is on top. Both are worth a purchase, IMO.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 4, 2010)

Thank you so much Shontay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i looooove Calypso Glaze! The other one I prob won't be able to pull off. You need to post an FOTD wearing these


----------



## thiscarmen (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Bobbi Brown's Make Up Manual and your opinions on foundation??*

Yup I have Bobbi Brown's Makeup Manual, and I've read it several times, and I have to say that I agree that spending more time perfecting the face is key.  A perfect, flawless canvas looks amazing, even if you don't do anything else.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Bobbi Brown's Make Up Manual and your opinions on foundation??*

I agree. Without a flawless base, it will detract from the rest of your makeup even if it is very well applied.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 5, 2010)

You're welcome Shadowy Lady. I'm afraid to do FOTDs here. I'm afraid of the criticism. Lol I get so insecure when I know people are checking me out. Maybe I'll get the courage up one of these days. I'll do something really simple and then build my way up.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_You're welcome Shadowy Lady. I'm afraid to do FOTDs here. I'm afraid of the criticism. Lol I get so insecure when I know people are checking me out. Maybe I'll get the courage up one of these days. I'll do something really simple and then build my way up._

 
Noooo don't worry about stuff like that. When I posted my first FOTD I think was 2 years ago and I thoughts similar to yours. But everyone was super nice. Also, by posting my FOTD's, I kept getting better and better. 

I hope to see an FOTD from you soon, maybe wearing BB corals?


----------



## CoralBlast (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Bobbi Brown's Make Up Manual and your opinions on foundation??*

i have read it i agree the canvas makes the rest of it come to life and with practice the time you take will lessen


----------



## User38 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Bobbi Brown's Make Up Manual and your opinions on foundation??*

Agree too.. foundation is key.  But then so are eyes, lips and cheeks!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 6, 2010)

I tried Nectar shimmerbrick on my cheeks today and am pleasantry surprised! It looks good on me! I don't wear coral blushes very well. I think I will go back for it.


----------



## foomph (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Bobbi Brown's Make Up Manual and your opinions on foundation??*

Agreed!  I often find that once I have my base on I don't need much else for eyes/lips.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Bobbi Brown's Make Up Manual and your opinions on foundation??*

I gotta have a good base. If my skin doesn't look good, I don't find there to be much point in doing the rest of my face. I will happily do my base, add blush and mascara, and I look perfectly fine. Not what I ideally want (I like a full face), but it definitely will do if I'm rushed for time or feeling lazy.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Hi girls, just wanted to post since I am a MA for Bobbi Brown, concerning the corrector/concealers, you really need to be swatched for them in person as you could be 2-3 different colors in each product (c/c) for each foundation color.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 10, 2010)

I was finally able to get Nectar shimmer brick and I'm in love! I will be wearing this a lot I can already tell!

Nectar is my 4th shimmer brick. I already have Nude, Gold and Apricot and love them all


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_so is Pink Quartz shimmer brick perm now? I heard from few places it was and some ppl are saying it isn't :/_

 
I saw this shimmerbrick at the CCO I went to this past weekend and there were plenty of them. They had the Bronze one too. 

I had gotten the Pink shimmerbrick and it was WAY too light and shimmery for me. I'm totally salivating over the Nectar one and want to get it this weekend. I've heard that some shimmerbricks aren't as shimmery as others so what's the scoop on Nectar?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ it's shimmery but not overly shimmery. I haven't worn it yet just swatched it. I think it'll look lovely as a blush or a highlighter


----------



## jenntoz (Feb 11, 2010)

Good news, I just read on MUA that BB is having another sale in March!


----------



## macmistress (Feb 11, 2010)

i just bought a few things from bobbi brown!
skin foundation in 4.5
bronzing powder in golden light 1
nectar shimmer brick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pot rouge calypso coral
coral pink lip colour
confetti lipgloss
touch up stick 4.5
medium to dark bisque


i had a makeover done by a makeup artist that flew over from new york as a representative of bobbi brown mua. she gave me a coral look,it was wonderful! and my family loved it. fresh n natural! dark skintones can pull it off too!


----------



## nightflower (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: Ladies What Bobbi Brown Foundation shade do you use?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_What about her correctors? I'm thinking about ordering online and getting Dark Peach since that seems like the most "orange" one. I can't find a swatch of it anywhere!

I wear Almond (7) in her Smooth Skin, or whatever it's called, foundation._

 

In case you haven't yet checked out the correctors and can't make it to a counter, this chart Bobbi Brown Foundation Guide - Nordstrom may can help you.  I did see a swatch of the Dark Peach corrector on a blog.  Plus, I have it, and it's dark for me right now.  The Foundation Stick and Luminous Moisturizing Foundation in Warm Natural (4.5) match me very nicely, and I use the Peach corrector.  There is also a new (or newly packaged/formulated?) tinted eye brightener that you may want to check out.


----------



## monlnd (Feb 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I swatched Cabo Coral and Calypso Glaze here. I opened a Flickr just to add swatches and this is my first. I can't seem to resize my pics so that I can directly show them here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2488/...f9ca420933.jpg

Cabo Coral is the bottom one and Calypso Glaze is on top. Both are worth a purchase, IMO._

 
Beautiful!! Love these!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Feb 21, 2010)

The Nectar Shimmerbrick is beautiful.  One of the color strips reminds me of Motif e/s.  I really want to try that shadows as a highlight now...


----------



## pdtb050606 (Feb 22, 2010)

are there any free shipping codes right now?


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 6, 2010)

I bought Nectar shimmerbrick today! It looks gorgeous in the pan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is my first bb product, and I hope I like it. It is quite shimmery when I swatched it, so I will top it over my blush instead of packing it on as a blush and then experiment more from there.


----------



## KYBankerGirl (Mar 6, 2010)

Has anyone seen the new BB palettes? I am esp interested in the aquamarine one and I missed it on QVC tonight. The purple one looked really nice.  Anyone seen them in person, I don't even know if they are in stores yet. Thanks.

Update 3/7/10: KarlaSugar has swatched these palettes on her blog and they are divine as she always does an awesome job.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 24, 2010)

Many of you may have noticed that Bobbi is having a Pretty Powerful contest and one of our fellow Specktralites is a semi-finalist!  She needs to be in 3rd place in order to win, as only the top three contestants win, and she is currently in fourth.  There are only 2 more days to vote so please, please, PLEASE vote for Amina (and often!) here: 
Bobbi Brown Cosmetics

Thanks!!!


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 25, 2010)

I absolutely love Bobbi Brown gel eyeliners but not so much the shimmer bricks.  I got the Gold Shimmer Brick and when applied, I look like a giant disco ball since there was so much shimmer


----------



## Leigh-Cheri (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never given Bobbi Brown a second look. Even though I'm a neutrals h00r, the brand has always seemed kind of boring to me.

...And then I finally got ahold of BB Chrome eyeshadow in Pewter last week, and I have been wearing it every day. What a versatile and complex color! It looks so different depending on what I pair it with.

Now I'm craving even more Bobbi Brown though. Uh oh.


----------



## redecouverte (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you soo much twinkle twinkle for posting it here and everyone for voting!
I made it to the top 5 and was ranked #3. YAY!!
Now Bobbi has to pick her 3 favorites and we'll find out the winners on April 6th. I'll keep you posted


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 30, 2010)

I got an email yesterday about a new foundation. Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_I got an email yesterday about a new foundation. Has anyone tried it yet?_

 
I haven't tried it yet, but I plan to when I run out of the Oil-Free that I have currently.  My guess is that this is a new and improved version of the Oil-Free which has been dc'd.


----------



## redecouverte (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello ladies,
I just wanted to give you an update on the BB pretty powerful contest.
I wasn't picked among the three lucky winners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was quite sad in the morning but now I feel so much better and look at the bigger picture!!
I am really happy I made it that far!!
Thank you so much again for your support!!


I was just wondering if any of you has tried the new cabana corals palette?
what are your thoughts on it?
thanks


----------



## cetati (Apr 6, 2010)

The UK seems to have gotten an interesting Antigua palette. 






"Designed to give you that well-rested, seaside glow, this Caribbean-inspired palette has a pinky peach illuminating bronzer that gives pale skin subtle, sun-kissed colour and works as a beachy blush on darker skin tones. Also includes three neutral Eye Shadows and three pink Lip Colors that let you take your look from subtle to bold. Like a week on the islands!

Shades included:
Navajo Eye Shadow, Oat Eye Shadow, Caviar Eye Shadow
Antigua Illuminating Bronzer
Kitten Creamy Lip Color, Pink Ballet Creamy Lip Color, Azalea Metallic Lip Color"

Looks interesting.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 7, 2010)

anyone here tried the new BB foundation? I'm always on the hunt for the next best foundation and this one sounded promising.


----------



## rhode (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_anyone here tried the new BB foundation? I'm always on the hunt for the next best foundation and this one sounded promising._

 
I liked it okay but I returned it because the color match just wasn't right. I think I'm too cool toned for Bobbi and her yellows. I liked that the finish wasn't too matte or too shiny -- a truly satin finish. Only used it a couple times though.


----------



## cetati (May 11, 2010)

The Skin? Meh. I like the satiny natural finish but it dissipates off my face in like 3 hours.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 11, 2010)

Don't know if it's been mentioned, but the new lip treatments are SO nice. All the colors are gorgeous and amazing pigmented. I try to settle on one, but I can't and I end up walking away empty-handed. All of them could work on any complexion really. A+


----------



## vesperholly (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leigh-Cheri* 

 
_I've never given Bobbi Brown a second look. Even though I'm a neutrals h00r, the brand has always seemed kind of boring to me.

...And then I finally got ahold of BB Chrome eyeshadow in Pewter last week, and I have been wearing it every day. What a versatile and complex color! It looks so different depending on what I pair it with.

Now I'm craving even more Bobbi Brown though. Uh oh._

 
I LOVE Pewter e/s! I just picked it up at my CCO (almost died when I saw they had it!) and I'm seriously contemplating going back for another. 

I also picked up Slate cream e/s and Slate powder e/s. Very different products but I am really liking them both. The cream is lighter and slightly more brown, and goes on quite sheer but builds nicely. The powder is a pretty matte gray/brown and blends well. I was really impressed with the variety of neutral tones (I'm a neutral hoor too) so I'm paying much more attention to her line — or at least whatever shows up at my CCO.

I haven't tried the Skin foundation (no BB counter where I live), but I did buy Natural Finish when I was on vacation last month. 3.25 Cool Beige is a PERFECT match for me 8O and now that my skin is improved, the sheer coverage works for me. It really is long-lasting, too.


----------



## alka1 (May 19, 2010)

just a reminder for BB fans - 

there will be a Today Special Value on QVC tonight!


----------



## mac_aiken (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cetati* 

 
_The UK seems to have gotten an interesting Antigua palette. 






"Designed to give you that well-rested, seaside glow, this Caribbean-inspired palette has a pinky peach illuminating bronzer that gives pale skin subtle, sun-kissed colour and works as a beachy blush on darker skin tones. Also includes three neutral Eye Shadows and three pink Lip Colors that let you take your look from subtle to bold. Like a week on the islands!

Shades included:
Navajo Eye Shadow, Oat Eye Shadow, Caviar Eye Shadow
Antigua Illuminating Bronzer
Kitten Creamy Lip Color, Pink Ballet Creamy Lip Color, Azalea Metallic Lip Color"

Looks interesting._

 
This is available in the states as a Bloomingdales exclusive. I am thinking about picking one up.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_This is available in the states as a Bloomingdales exclusive. I am thinking about picking one up._

 
It's available on the Bobbi website as well.  Has anyone tried the new shimmerbrick?


----------



## purplerinne (May 25, 2010)

can anyone compare the shimmer bricks to MSF's.  I want a shimmer brick but don't want one that is similar to my many MSF's


----------



## Disneytwinmom (May 26, 2010)

I've only tried one MSF (By candlelight) and I prefer shimmerbricks SOOO much more.  The MSF seemed to sit on my skin and accentuate my pores while the shimmerbricks blend right in and give subtle shimmer.  They have so many uses with the many shimmerstrips in each one.  I've been using my pink quartz and nude shimmerbricks as eyeshadows lately and am lemming the Beach one.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_can anyone compare the shimmer bricks to MSF's.  I want a shimmer brick but don't want one that is similar to my many MSF's_

 
Do you mean compare the shades against each other as in Apricot Shimmerbrick is a dupe for XYZ MSF?  Because in that case I can't think of any.  I have 6 SB so far and I like them.  Not all MSF's are as shimmery as a SB but I will say that I think the shimmer in SB's is more finely milled, and less loud than the shimmer in many MSF's (New Vegas, Global Glow, etc.). HTH.


----------



## purplerinne (May 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Do you mean compare the shades against each other as in Apricot Shimmerbrick is a dupe for XYZ MSF?  Because in that case I can't think of any.  I have 6 SB so far and I like them.  Not all MSF's are as shimmery as a SB but I will say that I think the shimmer in SB's is more finely milled, and less loud than the shimmer in many MSF's (New Vegas, Global Glow, etc.). HTH._

 
yup...I just got Beach shimmerbrick and really like it but couldn't find a dupe in my MSF stash and before I start collecting the shimmerbricks I want to know if they are similar to any other MSF's

The other one that caught my eye was Nectar...and i'm wondering how close it is to Ripe Peach or Refined....

My friend was able to snag me Platinum Pink at the CCO and i bought that sight unseen...only heard good reviews about it...now I wonder if it's close to Petticoat or some other pink MSF


----------



## Ally4MAC (May 27, 2010)

I've never got anything by Bobbi brown, but the shimmerbricks look really tempting. I love shimmer so I just have a couple questions. One, what do you do with them? Are they multi-use or should be used for a specific purpose? Then, are nectar and the new one, beach, good ones to start out with? Are there any that are must have before these two?


----------



## Ally4MAC (May 27, 2010)

In the swatch thread the beach bag is green, but the one I think im getting is coral. Are there different ones being sold?


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_yup...I just got Beach shimmerbrick and really like it but couldn't find a dupe in my MSF stash and before I start collecting the shimmerbricks I want to know if they are similar to any other MSF's

The other one that caught my eye was Nectar...and i'm wondering how close it is to Ripe Peach or Refined....

My friend was able to snag me Platinum Pink at the CCO and i bought that sight unseen...only heard good reviews about it...now I wonder if it's close to Petticoat or some other pink MSF_

 
Okay, Petticoat is nothing like Platinum Pink.  So no worries there.  If anything PP is closer to Perfect Topping, and even those two are noticeably different because Perfect Topping has a satin-like finish.  I like Platinum Pink a lot.  It has more color pay off and a better finish that Porcelain Pink which I swapped because I hated it.  It could be similar to Light Flush, but I don't have Light Flush, so I really don't know, just throwing it out there.  

Nectar is reaaaaalllly nice.  I just drool every time I see it.  Nectar is coral, with a pinky/golden iridescence.  One of the strips looks like Motif eye shadow.  The closest thing to Nectar might be Stereo Rose (which I haven't seen in person) and I only say that because the color description of SR is coral.  Nectar is definitely different from Ripe Peach, which isn't really shimmery... It could be similar to Triple Fusion, but I can't say for sure because I can't compare them side by side.  I skipped Triple Fusion because the pink 3rd made it too light and frosty for my taste and I don't have that problem with Nectar.  And I don't have refined, but I remember it and I wouldn't think it is close to Nectar either.  Do you have a MUA account?  There are tons of swatches on there to give you a better idea.  

Maybe if you have Shimpagne and/or Soft & Gentle you can skip Beige SB or Pink Quartz as both of those are beige-y and neutral.  Just a thought.


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 2, 2010)

hello ladies

just wondering has anyone tried the new antigua palette? what about the beach club shimmerbrick? I have the bronze and i was wondering if they're similar
thank you


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^ same just wondering if anyone has tried the new Beach shimmerbrick and also i just found out that there is a special release in asia with a shimmerbrick called Pink Oyster? anyone managed to get their hands on that one aswell and tried it too????


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_hello ladies

just wondering has anyone tried the new antigua palette? *what about the beach club shimmerbrick? I have the bronze and i was wondering if they're similar
thank you*_

 

I got Beach Shimmerbrick last week when I was picking up my MAC To The Beach items and I've used it twice since then, which we know, is a lot for me.  I like it a lot.  I'd say it's like the Tawny Shimmberbrick (came out with the lip palette) for darker skintones if that makes since.  So it's not as brown and bronze as the Bronze SB is, but isn't as light or frosty as the Tawny or Pink Quartz/Beige Shimmerbricks would be on darker skintones.  But then you know I can justify the purchase of anything shimmery...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tacobelle88* 

 
_^^^ same just wondering if anyone has tried the new Beach shimmerbrick and also i just found out that there is a special release in asia with a shimmerbrick called *Pink Oyster*? anyone managed to get their hands on that one aswell and tried it too????_

 
Haven't seen the Pink Oyster SB - I bet it is pretty though.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 2, 2010)

Found this: 
Rouge Deluxe: Bobbi Brown Pink Oyster Collection 

I wonder if someone will CP it for me...?


----------



## redecouverte (Jun 2, 2010)

thank you Twinkle _Twinkle!!


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Found this: 
Rouge Deluxe: Bobbi Brown Pink Oyster Collection 

I wonder if someone will CP it for me...?_

 

thank you so much for the review link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....you can buy it from strawberrynet
HTH


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 5, 2010)

Tempetalia just reviewed the Beach shimmerbrick and recommends it for darker skintones as blush and highlighter and for fair to light medium skintones as highlighter. I saw this shimmerbrick last week and def agree with her. On my NW25 skintone it definitely makes me look sunburnt, it kinda just sits there. I don't like it enough to buy it just to use as highlighter. If u're NC40 and up though this would be great. My MA is about NC42 and it looked amazing on her as a blush/bronzer.

I would say Nude shimmerbrick is the perfect natural bronzy one for fair to light medium folks. Nude is my total HG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I also love Nectar which is more universally flattering and all the shades work together or individually as eyeshadows.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tacobelle88* 

 
_thank you so much for the review link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....you can buy it from strawberrynet
HTH_

 
Thanks.  I ordered one a few days ago.  Can't wait to get it. 

In other news, I wish that I hadn't slept on the Chrome Eyeshadows.  I saw a swatch of Pewter and now I want it!  Sigh...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 15, 2010)

I got Pink Oyster in the mail yesterday.  Yum!


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

I got the new beach shimmer brick and i love it


----------



## TheTeenageMuse (Jul 22, 2010)

They ordered Nectar in from Yorkdale for me. I hated it. Too shimmery, I think though that given the chance to work with the product I would like it better. I didn't want to like it because of its price tag $49?! Yikes!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Aug 4, 2010)

Did anyone get the denim and rose collection yet? It looks so pretty and I love that it zipps!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm looking forward to the palette too! However, I don't like powders and lip products to be in the same palette as it will be messy! But the colours look beautiful!


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 9, 2010)

I absolutely adore the powder brush!  It's a tapered brush like the MAC 138, and I love it for rolling and pressing setting powder after foundation, or as a bronzer brush.  It's really multi-purpose!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Aug 9, 2010)

I am newly hooked on BB's creamy concealer (I use the color Sand). It's sooo smooth and blends nicely with the warmth from your fingers. However, the areas I use it for are quite smooth (undereye, redness around my nose) so I don't know about any creasing issues.

I also tried the corrector, but I'm not big on it. The texture is exactly the same as the concealer, which makes them hard to layer like you're supposed to. They just end up blending into one another. Back to the store it goes!


----------



## PinkBasset (Aug 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey&LemonGirl* 

 
_I am newly hooked on BB's creamy concealer (I use the color Sand). It's sooo smooth and blends nicely with the warmth from your fingers. However, the areas I use it for are quite smooth (undereye, redness around my nose) so I don't know about any creasing issues.

I also tried the corrector, but I'm not big on it. The texture is exactly the same as the concealer, which makes them hard to layer like you're supposed to. They just end up blending into one another. Back to the store it goes!_

 
I love the concealer too, Sand is my summer shade! I love the corrector also though, bummer it didn't work for you. When I don't want to much coverage I have been using the tinted eye brightener under my eyes, works well too!


----------



## jrjrr (Aug 12, 2010)

Shimmerbricks are a must, and so are the BB correctors and concealers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hg all the way!


----------



## aini (Sep 5, 2010)

I would love to have some help to choose right color from creamy concealers because we don't have Bobbi Brown here in Finland.

In the wintertime when I'm super pale I'm using creamy concealer in the shade Porcelain. Now in the summer time it is way too light for me and I need a darker one which is a yellow based shade.

In the winter I'm MAC NC15-20, C1 (Face and body) and Buff in Revlon Color stay oily version and summer NC25 or C2 (Face and body).

I have been using BB's corrector in Light to medium bisque and it is perfect no matter is it summer or winter. In top of that I have been using Studio sculpt concealer in NC20, but it isn't a good under eye concealer, makes them look really cakey.

Thanks ladies!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm going to pick up my first Bobbi Brown product as soon as I can make it to the mall (maybe today)... After I saw Temptalia's swatch of "Black Velvet" e/s, I HAD to have it. I hope they have it at my counter when I do go.


----------



## PinkBasset (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aini* 

 
_I would love to have some help to choose right color from creamy concealers because we don't have Bobbi Brown here in Finland.

In the wintertime when I'm super pale I'm using creamy concealer in the shade Porcelain. Now in the summer time it is way too light for me and I need a darker one which is a yellow based shade.

In the winter I'm MAC NC15-20, C1 (Face and body) and Buff in Revlon Color stay oily version and summer NC25 or C2 (Face and body).

I have been using BB's corrector in Light to medium bisque and it is perfect no matter is it summer or winter. In top of that I have been using Studio sculpt concealer in NC20, but it isn't a good under eye concealer, makes them look really cakey.

Thanks ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I've been using Bobbi Brown concealers, and I'm NC15 (in summer a bit darker of course). In summer I use the creamy concealer in Sand 2 and otherwise Porcelain 0 is my shade. From the correctors and Tinted Eye brighteners I use Light Bisque all year. Those three work together well when layering. Also Porcelain and Sand are my matches with the foundations. I hope this helped!


----------



## katred (Sep 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I'm going to pick up my first Bobbi Brown product as soon as I can make it to the mall (maybe today)... After I saw Temptalia's swatch of "Black Velvet" e/s, I HAD to have it. I hope they have it at my counter when I do go._

 
Although I'm generally a Mac purist, this collection is too much for me to resist. I'm planning on getting Black Velvet and a couple of the lip products, depending on how much I can stretch my budget.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Sep 8, 2010)

^^ I went to my BB counter the other day but they hadn't gotten in Black Velvet yet!!! Argh!! They did have the lippies and a couple of the shadows and they are soo pretty but I think I'll stick to the one shadow. Like you said, I'm mostly a mac purist too. Mostly.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Sep 17, 2010)

Sephora's US website has started carrying Bobbi Brown! Hurray!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey&LemonGirl* 

 
_Sephora's US website has started carrying Bobbi Brown! Hurray!_

 
Wow.  Hmm - Maybe I'll start getting my BB stuff through them for the extra points.


----------



## redecouverte (Sep 18, 2010)

I am also excited about this!!! and the 20% family friends..yoohoo


----------



## bis (Sep 19, 2010)

Have you already seen the Black Velvet collection? When I saw the promo I was so looking forward to it, finally Bobbi came over to the dark side. *muahahahhaa*

But after swatching the eyeshadows I am super disappointed. The colour payoff was really bad, especially on the Metallic Eyeshadows. From the Sparkle Eyeshadows only Black had decent payoff. Black Velvet was more or less just light sparkle. 
Was I just having some duds to swatch?


----------



## mac_aiken (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Have you already seen the Black Velvet collection? When I saw the promo I was so looking forward to it, finally Bobbi came over to the dark side. *muahahahhaa*

But after swatching the eyeshadows I am super disappointed. The colour payoff was really bad, especially on the Metallic Eyeshadows. From the Sparkle Eyeshadows only Black had decent payoff. Black Velvet was more or less just light sparkle. 
Was I just having some duds to swatch?_

 
I have 3 shadows from this collection now and they are tricky to work with. They swatch terribly but look pretty on. The metallics require a good base and a fluffy brush for best application. I find that Black Velvet applies beautifully with a synthetic brush that you can pack it on with.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redecouverte* 

 
_I am also excited about this!!! and the 20% family friends..yoohoo_

 
What 20% off?!?!?!


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 20, 2010)

Now that Sephora has started carrying BB, I will be willing to try it.


----------



## bis (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_I have 3 shadows from this collection now and they are tricky to work with. They swatch terribly but look pretty on. The metallics require a good base and a fluffy brush for best application. I find that Black Velvet applies beautifully with a synthetic brush that you can pack it on with._

 
Thanks, I only got Black and I like it a lot. I was just disappointed in general I guess.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_I have 3 shadows from this collection now and they are tricky to work with. They swatch terribly but look pretty on. The metallics require a good base and a fluffy brush for best application. I find that Black Velvet applies beautifully with a synthetic brush that you can pack it on with._

 
I have the BlackBerry eyeshadow, and without a violet or burgundy base -- it's just BLACK. No Berry. There's way too much black  base in the colors, and they tend to go muddy. 

The only other item I cared about was the Black Garnet lipstick... which is more shimmer brown than Black Garnet.

Bobbi's collections are hit and miss with me. This one kind of missed. Despite my opinion though, it totally sold out at my local beauty supply store.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 22, 2010)

Just popping in to say I'm glad Bobbi Brown is back at Sephora. They used to sell her products a long time ago, glad she reconsidered. I hope that means they'll bring back other brands they chopped too...*ahem Becca*, lol.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_Wow.  Hmm - Maybe I'll start getting my BB stuff through them for the extra points._

 
This, plus I am glad I can buy their stuff in person without their counter people hovering to suggest the wrong stuff to me. Sephora's SAs never talk to me, yay haha


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_This, plus I am glad I can buy their stuff in person without their counter people hovering to suggest the wrong stuff to me. Sephora's SAs never talk to me, yay haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO!


----------



## Odette1303 (Oct 9, 2010)

Could someone, please, compare for me the creamy concealer and MAC's studio finish spf 35? Which one do you like better? 

Also, which shade of the creamy concealer would you recommend me? I'm nw20 in select cover-up. I'm thinking cool sand maybe?


----------



## anita22 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette1303* 

 
_Could someone, please, compare for me the creamy concealer and MAC's studio finish spf 35? Which one do you like better? 

Also, which shade of the creamy concealer would you recommend me? I'm nw20 in select cover-up. I'm thinking cool sand maybe?_

 
I'm not sure about shade advice, but in terms of how the finish compares, Studio Finish is more of a "solid" concealer. It's very pigmented and a bit on the dry side - which makes it great for covering scars or dark pigmentation, but personally I find it too dry to use under the eye. The Creamy Concealer is, well, creamy - it has a slightly dewy finish so looks quite natural. It's excellent for covering undereye circles, though if you have very oily skin you might find it doesn't wear quite as long as the Studio Finish. Personally for everyday I prefer the Creamy Concealer. I hope that helps..!


----------



## anita22 (Oct 10, 2010)

I seem to be on a Bobbi Brown roll at the moment... things I've discovered in the last few months and am loving are:

- *Creamy concealer*
- *Creamy Lip Colour* in Pink Ballet - this is my perfect everyday natural pink lip color, it's more like a stick of gloss than a lipstick
- *Pot Rouge in Powder Pink* - love how this brightens my face, it's a great color for lips too
- *Skin foundation *- this has a beautiful natural finish. I've been using it for 2 months and today used a different foundation (Diorskin Nude) and couldn't believe how thick it felt in comparison
- *Longwear cream shadow in Galaxy *- loving this for a super quick eye look for work

Anyone else got any loves they want to share?


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette1303* 

 
_Could someone, please, compare for me the creamy concealer and MAC's studio finish spf 35? Which one do you like better? 

Also, which shade of the creamy concealer would you recommend me? I'm nw20 in select cover-up. I'm thinking cool sand maybe?_

 
This probably won't help you but I'm an NC20 in MAC, (sometimes NC25 in the summertime), and I am a Sand 2 in Bobbi Brown during the wintertime and a 2.5 during the summertime.


----------



## Odette1303 (Oct 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I'm not sure about shade advice, but in terms of how the finish compares, Studio Finish is more of a "solid" concealer. It's very pigmented and a bit on the dry side - which makes it great for covering scars or dark pigmentation, but personally I find it too dry to use under the eye. The Creamy Concealer is, well, creamy - *it has a slightly dewy finish so looks quite natural.* It's excellent for covering undereye circles, though if you have very oily skin you might find it doesn't wear quite as long as the Studio Finish. Personally for everyday I prefer the Creamy Concealer. I hope that helps..!_

 
This is exactly what I'm looking for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I am a bit oily, but nothing a little powder can't fix, and I hate dry concealers for the under eye area.


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 12, 2010)

Can anyone explain to me the differences between Skin Finish foundation and the new Natural foundation? I don't have the newer Natural foundation, I just bought Skin Finish foundation about a week ago, and I love everything about it except for the coverage, it's kind of a little too sheer/lightweight for my complete liking. I was thinking of layering a BB foundation stick underneath the BB Skin Finish foundation for a bit more coverage, but if the Natural foundation is way way better than I may just go with that one altogether?


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 12, 2010)

This just came in the email:





Bobbi wants 70 bucks for it. Looks a LOT like yaby to me. I need to go look at this in person.


----------



## bell21 (Oct 12, 2010)

Has anyone had a chance to check out the Holiday Collection from Bobbi Brown? I've never used any of her stuff but I've been thinking about picking up a concealer/corrector and a couple shimmer bricks to try out and the Holiday palettes for this year caught my eye. Here's a link for anyone who hasn't seen them Bobbi Brown Holiday 2010


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 13, 2010)

The holiday palettes look interesting to me. I don't have anything from BB except for Nectar shimmerbrick, so as much as I like the look of the palettes, I'm not sure if I'll start with an expensive purchase from BB.


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 15, 2010)

juicycouture328 said:


> Can anyone explain to me the differences between Skin Finish foundation and the new Natural foundation? I don't have the newer Natural foundation, I just bought Skin Finish foundation about a week ago, and I love everything about it except for the coverage, it's kind of a little too sheer/lightweight for my complete liking. I was thinking of layering a BB foundation stick underneath the BB Skin Finish foundation for a bit more coverage, but if the Natural foundation is way way better than I may just go with that one altogether?


 I’ve recently stopped wearing Bobbi Brown foundation as I have a better colour match with NARS though I do prefer the consistency of Bobbi Brown. I have all of the Bobbi Brown foundations in Alabaster and the Skin foundation is my favourite of the liquid foundation. I need a high coverage foundation and I found the coverage to be buildable but I always used the foundation stick on top, or the Moisturizing Cream Compact foundation, which is wonderful! The Natural Finish foundation is said to have a have a higher coverage but I haven’t personally noticed a difference, it does however oxidize heavily and because of this I wouldn’t recommend it. When first applied the Natural foundation is the lightest but after it oxidizes it becomes the darkest, I used it once and won’t use it again. I’d personally recommend keeping the Skin foundation and building coverage with the Moisturizing Cream or the Even Finish compact foundation. I hth .


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 15, 2010)

^Thanks so much for clearing that up for me. I'll stick to the Skin Foundation, and then buy the foundation stick to wear with it.

  	I'm liking some of the eye quads from the new holiday collection, but it doesn't help that almost everything there is Limited Ed, and every other brand has a holiday collection coming out too with other items that I want.


----------



## sunshine817 (Oct 23, 2010)

does anyone know what's the difference between the travel size brushes and the full sizes one, beside the handles? i know that mac travel size set is not as soft as the full sizes one. is it the same for bobbi's?


----------



## anita22 (Oct 24, 2010)

I bought the Beauty Rules palette last week and am loving it! Some of the shadows are quite sheer & sparkley, but it's an extremely versatile palette. I especially love the Pot Rouges (both exclusive ot the palette I think). I have a number of Bobb's palettes and this is my favourite so far - it's good value and has almost everything you'd need for a full face. Will be taking this on holiday with me next month for sure


----------



## juicycouture328 (Oct 24, 2010)

im actually impressed with the BB holiday collection this year. I will definitely be picking up a few items. It does look like its packed with shimmer though, not sure how i feel about that but it looks super girly and fun too


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 4, 2010)

I just ordered 2 of the palettes from BB's site (smoky and smoldering), they look awesome!  I got free shipping and used the code GALAXY for freebies (Galaxy Long-Wear Cream Shadow, mini Extreme Party Mascara and eye make-up remover).  The code is good until midnight EST tonight, in case anyone else is interested.

  	I can't wait to play with these palettes and the freebies!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm really loving the looks of the Crystal Eye Palette!! I'm pretty loyal to mac when it comes to eye makeup but Bobby Brown lures me over every now and again


----------



## bell21 (Nov 4, 2010)

Camnagem said:


> I just ordered 2 of the palettes from BB's site (smoky and smoldering), they look awesome!  I got free shipping and used the code GALAXY for freebies (Galaxy Long-Wear Cream Shadow, mini Extreme Party Mascara and eye make-up remover).  The code is good until midnight EST tonight, in case anyone else is interested.
> 
> I can't wait to play with these palettes and the freebies!



 	Let us know how you like them, I'm thinking about getting those as well as the the Crystal Eye Palette and the Sparkle Glamour Quad. I keep telling myself that beween my MAC, UD and MUFE shadows I can get the same looks/colors but I keep putting them in my shopping cart lol


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 5, 2010)

Camnagem said:


> I just ordered 2 of the palettes from BB's site (smoky and smoldering), they look awesome!  I got free shipping and used the code GALAXY for freebies (Galaxy Long-Wear Cream Shadow, mini Extreme Party Mascara and eye make-up remover).  The code is good until midnight EST tonight, in case anyone else is interested.
> 
> I can't wait to play with these palettes and the freebies!


  	 Can't wait for your reviews on them! I'm interested in smoldering and the classic modern lip & eye palette.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2010)

Camnagem said:


> I just ordered 2 of the palettes from BB's site (smoky and smoldering), they look awesome!  I got free shipping and used the code GALAXY for freebies (Galaxy Long-Wear Cream Shadow, mini Extreme Party Mascara and eye make-up remover).  The code is good until midnight EST tonight, in case anyone else is interested.
> 
> I can't wait to play with these palettes and the freebies!


  	I'm not going to order them until I hear back what you think first


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2010)

I just got my order with Plum Wine shimmer blush & the new Jewel Red metallic lip color. Both are really really pretty. Those shimmer blushes are so smooth when you put them on that they just blend right into the skin. PW is a beautiful healthy looking soft plum/wine/burgundy on me. If you love red lips, Jewel Red is absolutely GORGEOUS on. It's not heavy & its not sheer - deeper berry red. I love it on.

  	Earlier, I got the Calypso Coral metallic lipstick to go with the Coral Shimmer blush - both are so beautiful on.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 6, 2010)

^^ Do you have the glosses? I'm interested in getting Scarlet gloss, and also one of the lipsticks, but I can't decide which. Thanks for your review on Jewel Red. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are the lipsticks pigmented and how moisturizing are they, as compared to Chanel RC or RA?

  	How tacky are the glosses compared to Chanel's glossimers and MAC's lipglass?

  	I'm very new to BB - only have Nectar Shimmerbrick and was never into their makeup, but surprisingly I'm very drawn to their holiday collection this year.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2010)

1) BB Jewel Red ls
  	2) JR Swatch
  	3) Plum Wine Shimmer Blush - actually its a little bit darker than that pic.
  	4) BB Calypso ls & Coral 3 shimmer blush


----------



## bis (Nov 6, 2010)

^^^ Elegant-one, that red lipstick sure is *very* pretty! How does it smell and wear?
  	It reminds me a bit of MACs Port Red. Do you think they are close?

  	Thanks for the swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2010)

bis said:


> ^^^ Elegant-one, that red lipstick sure is *very* pretty! How does it smell and wear?
> It reminds me a bit of MACs Port Red. Do you think they are close?
> 
> Thanks for the swatches


  	It really doesn't have any taste or smell. It wears beautifully. It is not heavy nor is it sheer, its a just right consistency I think. A little sheer its a gorgeous  berry red stain. The red is more on the pink side of red. Beautiful & the metallic is very subtle elegant. It may be in the tones of Port Red which is so wearable for everyone, but a bit more deep without being dark. Its a perfect red I think for every skin tone.


----------



## anita22 (Nov 6, 2010)

I saw the Xmas collection out today, it's really lovely! So many pretty palettes. I'm very keen on the Smoldering eye palette (it had a lovely mauvey-purple theme going on) for an upcoming Xmas party, but just not sure I can justify it when I already have so many smokey palettes I hardly use. Must resist!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 12, 2010)

I got my Smokey and Smoldering Eye Palettes!

  	I really, really like them.  The new product (Long-Wear Eye Paint) is incredible when swatched wet.  I think they would be amazing for a simple dark and steamy sexy eye (using it wet all over the lid and using it dry to blend out) and even for a more day to day simple but eye catching look (wet as a liner with the other included shades).

  	I used a foam applicator for my swatches and the color payoff was good.  I didn't have any problems at all with pigmentation, but there is some fallout with the Metallic Eye Shadows (one in each palette), and some with the Long-Wear Eye Paints when used dry.  I have to say the Smoldering Palette is my favorite, it's stunning!  I posted pictures in the BB swatch thread, but I'll post them here too for easier searching.

  	Smokey Eye Palette:





  	Smokey Eye Palette Swatches:
  	(NW15 skin, no base)





  	Smoldering Eye Palette:





  	Smoldering Eye Palette Swatches:
  	(NW15 skin, no base)


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh my gosh. Those paints are INSANE!! What a fantastic concept to have it be super pigmented and paint-like when wet like that. I totally passed on these palettes, but I'm definitely thinking twice now. Thanks for the gorgeous swatches, Camnagem!!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 13, 2010)

No problemo, I'm happy to share the pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I think these eye paints are pretty fantastic.  I was iffy about them dry, thinking they were a big time miss...then I swatched them wet.  OMG!  The wet swatches really shocked me in the best way possible, just gorgeous.  I hope BB makes more of these, or a palette of just them...I'd LOVE them in dark green, navy, dark violet, burgundy and copper shades.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the review and great pics, Megan! I have been interested in Smoldering, and more so now! Is it all right to put a damp brush directly on the eye paints? I rarely use my e/s wet and I don't know which e/s can be wet and which cannot. Enjoy your new palettes!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the review Camnagem!

  	I saw these palettes again today, and I was SO tempted by Smoldering. I think I will go back and get it next week! (I also have my eye on the brush set as well).

  	MissQQ, the eye paints look a lot like MAC's Mineralize eyeshadows, so I'm assuming that you can put a damp brush right in without ruining the shadow.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 13, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks for the review and great pics, Megan! I have been interested in Smoldering, and more so now! Is it all right to put a damp brush directly on the eye paints? I rarely use my e/s wet and I don't know which e/s can be wet and which cannot. Enjoy your new palettes!


	For these new Eye Paints specifically, they're designed to be used both wet and dry.  I'm not sure if they're baked, but they actually don't sit in the palette flat.  The first 3 shades are pressed flat like normal e/s, and the Eye Paint is domed (like MAC MB's and MES).  For my swatches I just wet the foam applicator and swirled it around a bit in the Eye Paint directly.  It kinda makes a paste-like texture, similar to a cake eyeliner when wet, and didn't damage the product at all.

  	I can't wait to hear what you think of everything!


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks, anita and Megan.  I'm have been thinking, maybe I will pass the modern classic lip & eye palette after all. I will just have to see what calls my name when I see the collection in person.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 14, 2010)

Anyone have the BB Warm eyes eyeshadow palette? I swatched it yesterday & loved the colors.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 15, 2010)

Is it very warm - very bronzy/coppery? I can't wear warm browns. It looks gorgeous, and so does the cool eyes. I wonder if my counters will get the Choose your glam collection besides the palettes/sets collection.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 15, 2010)

Miss QQ said:


> Is it very warm - very bronzy/coppery? I can't wear warm browns. It looks gorgeous, and so does the cool eyes. I wonder if my counters will get the Choose your glam collection besides the palettes/sets collection.



 	No, I didn't think the bronze or the browns were overly warm at all. In fact, I was kind of surprised that it was called warm eyes. Maybe it was the lighting too.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 15, 2010)

elegant-one said:


> Anyone have the BB Warm eyes eyeshadow palette? I swatched it yesterday & loved the colors.


	I don't have it, but here's a great review and swatches: http://cafemakeup.com/2010/11/bobbi-brown-day-to-night-warm-eye-palette/

  	It looks so different swatched!  I really like it in the palette, but swatched it leans too orangey for what I need.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 15, 2010)

^^^Hi my dear!

  	Hmm, it didn't look that orangey warm  when I swatched it in person.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 16, 2010)

^^ That's good. Hope you like it if you are buying it. 



Camnagem said:


> I don't have it, but here's a great review and swatches: http://cafemakeup.com/2010/11/bobbi-brown-day-to-night-warm-eye-palette/
> It looks so different swatched!  I really like it in the palette, but swatched it leans too orangey for what I need.


	I saw her swatches too and thought it looked very orange on her. 

  	I know this is a bb thread, but perhaps I will pass bb again and get my Chanel Delicat-Taupe which has been in my list for a long time.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 20, 2010)

I saw the red lippies and the smoldering, smoky and sultry palettes. The palettes are nice, and I like smoldering but the lippies impressed me more. The texture of the lipsticks feels good and pigmentation is good too. I like the gloss, it is a true red! But I've never tried their glosses before and I heard that the brush applicator will splay. The modern lip & eye palette was on display but there was no tester so I couldn't swatch. 

  	I just realise there are two red glosses but I only swatched one and I don't know which. The displayer wasn't up so everything was brought to me one by one by the SA, which was messy and confusing.


----------



## patty88 (Nov 20, 2010)

For me it's the following:-
  	corrector
  	banana eyeshadow
  	ultra fine eyeliner brush (for use with Mac fluidlines & Bobbi Brown gel eyeliners)
  	Bobbi Brown eyeliner brush (for use with eyeshadows)


----------



## anita22 (Nov 21, 2010)

I stopped by the Bobbi Brown counter yesterday to pick up the Cool Day to Night palette but they were sold out :-( I might order it online instead.

  	I also picked up the Natural Finish Longwear foundation (I love the Skin foundation but it's not really long-wearing enough for me to wear to work) and the larger of the two mini brush sets. The brush set is so luxurious, I can't wait to use it!


----------



## Lavande (Dec 9, 2010)

*BB Shimmer Bricks*

I've heard nothing but amazing things about these bricks...however I try and stay away from shimmer so I am somewhat concerned.

  	Does anyone know what these look like on?  (I've never seen one in real life).  I assume they are different than MAC's msfs?

  	What exactly is the point of them?  I'm not looking to highlight, but rather to get a healthy looking glow.

  	Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Dec 9, 2010)

Having worked for Bobbi I've tested all the shimmerbricks an honestly, they are great, but only one or two of them worth the purchase IMO. The main one being Bronze, it's the staple SB you need to have. Honestly these babies are way too shimmery to be anything but  highlight or shimmery shadow. You can use the rose as a blush, or even the coral, but the pink, gold, beige, beach etc are really only valuable as highlighters. I usually use the bronze as eyeshadow along with a highlight over blush. For an all over glow, I'd suggest Bobbi's illuminating bronzers.


----------



## Lavande (Dec 10, 2010)

Excellent advice- thanks so much!

  	There was a pink one that a friend has and it looks pretty but honestly it looks like a glitter bomb.  Wasn't sure exactly what these were used for- sounds like mainly highlighting, but so pricey!  I was hoping there was one for an "all over glow" type color but I guess not?

  	Thanks again


SweetCheeks said:


> Having worked for Bobbi I've tested all the shimmerbricks an honestly, they are great, but only one or two of them worth the purchase IMO. The main one being Bronze, it's the staple SB you need to have. Honestly these babies are way too shimmery to be anything but  highlight or shimmery shadow. You can use the rose as a blush, or even the coral, but the pink, gold, beige, beach etc are really only valuable as highlighters. I usually use the bronze as eyeshadow along with a highlight over blush. For an all over glow, I'd suggest Bobbi's illuminating bronzers.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 12, 2010)

I have Nude, Nectar and Apricot. I don't find them too shimmery and they're my staple highlighting products. My fave is Nude


----------



## ladybutterfly00 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Bobbi Brown University palette!*

Hey everyone!

  	I was wondering if there's any way to order the Bobbi Brown University concealer palette (BBU), I think it was a limited edition palette, I have looked absolutely everywhere with no luck!! I have tried their official website as well as around 3000 other websites but no luck!

  	Here's a link to the palette:
  	http://media.onsugar.com/files/2010/02/06/4/735/7359830/04/BBU.jpg

  	Any help if very much appreciated!

  	Cheers
  	Ruby


----------



## Lavande (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks- do you just use them for highlighting?  Could they be used as blush?


Shadowy Lady said:


> I have Nude, Nectar and Apricot. I don't find them too shimmery and they're my staple highlighting products. My fave is Nude


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 15, 2010)

it really depends, I use Nude as blush when I'm darker in the summer. On my paler fall/winter complexion though, they're best as highlighter. I think if you are darker you can use them as blush.


----------



## Camnagem (Jan 14, 2011)

My favorite Shimmer Brick is Platinum Pink.  I LOVE it!  I use it as a highlighter only, and it gives my skin a great icy pale pink glow.  It's a nice change of pace from all of the gold/warm toned highlighters I have and I use it often.  I've seen others use different SB's as blushes, but on me all of the shades I've tried look far too metallic for me to use as anything other than a highlighter.


----------



## silent_angel (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone got the pretty face palette? I'm quite tempted..


----------



## crystrill (Feb 15, 2011)

At my job we have the lipstick palette, but not that foundation/concealer one.


ladybutterfly00 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I was wondering if there's any way to order the Bobbi Brown University concealer palette (BBU), I think it was a limited edition palette, I have looked absolutely everywhere with no luck!! I have tried their official website as well as around 3000 other websites but no luck!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cerydwen (Feb 21, 2011)

Are Bobbi Brown gel eyeliners suitable for use on the waterline and for tightlining?


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 21, 2011)

Cerydwen said:


> Are Bobbi Brown gel eyeliners suitable for use on the waterline and for tightlining?


  	Yes they are! As far as they waterline it always depends on the individual as to whether or not the liners wear well there. I tightline with mine.


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2011)

^ agree with Elegant -- in fact I tolerate this line better than I do MAC or even Cle de peau liner on my waterline.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Feb 21, 2011)

http://beaut.ie/blog/2011/bobbi-brown-creamy-concealer-kit-first-look-2/

  	First look at the remake version of BB's concealer kit! She opted for a pressed powder instead of a loose powder this time, and the shape is no longer stacked, but side to side like a contact lens case.


----------



## bis (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Thanks for the link, Honey&LemonGirl. I wanted to try the corrector, so I assume they will be reformulated as well?  I tried the old version of this concealer and it looked too dark, too obvious and just plain horrible.   Btw, did any of you already try the new Rich Lip Cplour Lipsticks? I got Plum Rose and at first I thought I hate it, but it is really nice and wears nice. It does apply a bit hard, but really stays on.


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2011)

Just received the new BB Rich Lip Color Lipsticks in Guava & Bikini Pink. I LOVE both colors. The consistency is wonderful on the lips & the color actually covers my pigmented lips for true color without being/looking heavy on the lips - perfect!

  	BP is a lovely lovely nude pink with very slight rose peach undertones. A wonderful nude without making me look dead.

  	Guava in my opinion is THE perfect Coral color. Not too Coral/Orange. It has slight Red/Pink undertones. I did just a light application on the bottom lip & then smooshed my lips together for a beautiful wearable Coral lip.

  	Love these!


----------



## Alisha1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Is anyone planning to purchase the Bobbi Brown Tibi Catwalk Set? I just saw it on makeupandbeautyblog and I really want it but would love to know what others think of it!


----------



## bis (Feb 23, 2011)

[quote name="elegant-one" url="/forum/thread/76449/bobbi-brown-discussion-must-haves/630#post_2087718"]	Just received the new BB Rich Lip Color Lipsticks in Guava & Bikini Pink. I LOVE both colors. The consistency is wonderful on the lips & the color actually covers my pigmented lips for true color without being/looking heavy on the lips - perfect!

	BP is a lovely lovely nude pink with very slight rose peach undertones. A wonderful nude without making me look dead.

	Guava in my opinion is THE perfect Coral color. Not too Coral/Orange. It has slight Red/Pink undertones. I did just a light application on the bottom lip & then smooshed my lips together for a beautiful wearable Coral lip.

	Love these!
[/quote]  Oh no, I was about to go back today and get one more, but the SA were so bored and looking so expectantly at me that I just walked on :lol: I love that you describe BP as a nice nude, as we both have very pigmented lips. Guava sounds so nice as well, I love corals with pink undertones (hmm, watermelon).  I wanted to look at Rose Blossom today, but I might get one of the others instead.  Temptress :getyou:   :winkiss:


----------



## elegant-one (Feb 23, 2011)

elegant-one said:


> Temptress


	Oh No 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I want to see Rose Blossom in person too as it looks really pretty. Yep, BP is such great pigmentation without being too heavy or cakey that it really works for pigmented lips. It's going to be an everyday fave for me.
  	Guava may be just a tad more corally than watermelon, but then again that may depend on ones own lip color. Trust me, its really pretty on! And, it's definitely the fashion color to wear right now. I love wearing this color with blues/navy blues - lovely


----------



## User38 (Feb 23, 2011)

Elegant, I am following you around 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	maybe I should try the BP.. it is in my refrigerators at work.. lol.  I just prefer something with more of a pop of colour now..


----------



## katred (Feb 24, 2011)

Has anyone heard when these might be finding their way north of the border? I want my perfect coral lips...


----------



## shimmergrass (Feb 25, 2011)

cant wait to try these!


----------



## BeckyBenett (Mar 3, 2011)

oohh shall see whether this is already in aft work later.. hopefully, asia isnt too slow in bringing this in..


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 7, 2011)

Honey&LemonGirl said:


> http://beaut.ie/blog/2011/bobbi-brown-creamy-concealer-kit-first-look-2/
> 
> First look at the remake version of BB's concealer kit! She opted for a pressed powder instead of a loose powder this time, and the shape is no longer stacked, but side to side like a contact lens case.


	did anyone try this new concealer? just wondering if it is worth it.


----------



## pippa! (Mar 23, 2011)

Alisha1 said:


> Is anyone planning to purchase the Bobbi Brown Tibi Catwalk Set? I just saw it on makeupandbeautyblog and I really want it but would love to know what others think of it!



 	i have it! received it today along with the eye palette & have been playing all day. 

  	my thoughts - the blusher / pink bronzer is insanely pigmented & you need a really light hand with it! i'm super pale so those kind of shades always need a light hand with me, but i actually couldn't use my normal face brushes with it because they picked up too much even with a light tap, so i've been using the face blender brush provided which is great at picking up just enough (although quite scratchy). the lipgloss is really pretty, really longlasting & not too sticky, and it looks PERFECT with the blush  the eyeliner bugged me a bit at first because it looks a bit like a muted generic dark shade on? you can't see any of the mauve  but it's a really nice subtle alternative to my usual blacktrack fluidline, and works really well with the eye palette. the other brush included that i think you're meant to use with the eyeliner is wayyy too thick to use with eyeliner and wouldn't be precise enough, but i think it'll work really well as a portable lip brush so v happy with that  

  	and the products look amazing together - i was kind of iffy when i was testing things separately & had a bit of buyers' remorse at the price tag, but once i'd tried them all together - wow! really like it


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 8, 2011)

i bought sweet nectar a few weeks ago and loved it! shall buy RB and guava next..


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 11, 2011)

Has anyone made an order recently and received the free smokey eye palette they are offering? Just wondering if it is worth making an order for?

  	I'm wondering how tiny and how pigmented the shadows will be? Anyone have experience with bobbi brown free gifts - are they usually ok?





  	P.S... If I do order, it's going to be the rich lip colour 'Bikini Pink' - it looks very nice although I do wonder if I need another pink lipstick...


----------



## anita22 (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't seen Bobbi Brown give these mini palettes away in the UK before, though I think they have done so in the US before so hopefully someone can tell us. I placed my order today to get the free palette so if it arrives before the promo finishes I'll let you know what it's like! I've had Graphite Shimmer Ink gel liner on my want-list for a very long time now, so this was the perfect excuse to actually buy it ;-) I'm expecting the palette to be quite small, but I think it's still a great deal anyway to be able to try out so many of her products.


ShesAFoxyLady said:


> Has anyone made an order recently and received the free smokey eye palette they are offering? Just wondering if it is worth making an order for?
> 
> I'm wondering how tiny and how pigmented the shadows will be? Anyone have experience with bobbi brown free gifts - are they usually ok?
> 
> ...


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 11, 2011)

Ooh, thank you - I'd love to hear what you think when you get it


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't suppose it's arrived yet by any chance? Sorry, just impatient to hear what you think of it


----------



## anita22 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry, I'm not sure yet - I had it delivered to work but didn't go into the office today, will let you know when I get it!

  	Edit: I checked today and it still hasnt arrived yet - boo.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 14, 2011)

Bobbi hasn't released a new Shimmer Brick in forever - Any word or speculation on whether any will be released later this year?  I wonder if there will be a new launch now that the F&F sale is over...


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 15, 2011)

Aww, nevermind - thank you anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I think I'll just go ahead and make an order today before the free palette offer ends. Trouble is, I thought I knew exactly what I wanted (the rich lip colour in bikini pink) but now, I've had a look at the gel eyeliners on the website and graphite shimmer looks luuuurvley!! I've never used a gel liner before but I like the fact that this would be a nice daytime alternative to solid black. 
  	I don't really want to splurge on more makeup this month but I am very tempted to order both items now... argh!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope your goodies arrive soon!


----------



## anita22 (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, it finally arrived!!
  	The palette is about the size of a credit card (but a bit thicker). So it's very small. Each eyeshadow only has 0.7g of product. However, if you're anything like me and never actually finish anything, that's maybe not such an issue. Her regular sized eyeshadows are much bigger, but then they retail for 15 pounds each, so to get 5 shades in a freebie is pretty good. Apart from Rockstar (a shimmery silver) the colours are all matte - they are Ivory (creamy white), Cement (light taupe brown), Heather (a purply taupe) and Caviar (black). As a basic day-to-night palette it's very good - most if not all shades should work on everyone.

  	The gel liners really are nice, I nearly always wear a gel liner on my lower lashline since it's just about the only thing that won't smudge on me.
  	Did you end up placing an order?


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Apr 16, 2011)

Unfortunately, I logged on late last night to place my order (having decided I would like to go with the gel liner) and discovered that the code must have ended at midnight that morning/the night before (when it said the offer ended 15th april, i thought that would be last night not the night of the 14th - if that makes any sense!).

  	I'm absolutely gutted - I was really excited to try out my first bobbi brown goodies too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Didn't help that I'd already had the day from hell so I wasn't a happy bunny last night (or this morning to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

  	Really pleased you like it though - it sounds like a really good deal. I love smokey eye palettes, esp with matte shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Hope you're loving the liner too!


  	ETA - does anyone know if bobbi brown UK regularly sends special offers via their mailing list?


----------



## anita22 (Apr 16, 2011)

ShesAFoxyLady said:


> Unfortunately, I logged on late last night to place my order (having decided I would like to go with the gel liner) and discovered that the code must have ended at midnight that morning/the night before (when it said the offer ended 15th april, i thought that would be last night not the night of the 14th - if that makes any sense!).
> I'm absolutely gutted - I was really excited to try out my first bobbi brown goodies too
> 
> 
> ...




	Oh no....!!  I would have assumed the same thing.. A bit misleading really!
  	In terms of the offers they usually send out, usually they will offer things like free shipping or deluxe samples (eg. mascara, skincare) on quite a regular basis. I believe they've offered a free sample-sized lip palettes before - this is the first time I've seen them offer an eye palette, but that's not to say they won't do it again.
  	If you're keen to try out her products without spending a fortune, you could try Ebay (like MAC, Bobbi Brown is more expensive in the UK than in the US). She also often has kits online - they're not cheap, but you do save a lot compared to buying the products individually - such as this one: http://www.bobbibrown.co.uk/product...es/Glamour-Eye-Set/Limited-Edition/index.tmpl
  	Before Xmas she does lots of amazing value kits, palettes and brush sets as well. And if you're ever near a Cosmetics Company Outlet in the UK, they sell BB products there too at outlet prices (since it's a Lauder brand).


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 28, 2011)

I went to a BB counter today to test the new concealer that comes with a powder. The MUA that helped me out also suggested a corrector. I wanted to get color matched. She tried bisque on one eye. It was ok. Then, she tried Dark Peach Corrector and put the Golden concealer over it and BAM! I liked it a lot. I came home with it, looked in the mirror and said this is it. I may buy both tomorrow. They work well. I was surprised that such a light powder with the concealer didn't look cakey at all. She put on a generous amount of the extra eye repair beforehand. I really like the smell of it. I don't know if I will buy it, though. My Mac Fast Response leaves my skin feeling just fine and works well with my current concealer. I am excited to buy the corrector and concealer and play on my own. Also, she told me I am a Warm Almond(6.5) in foundation so I may check that out one day, too.


----------



## BeckyBenett (Apr 28, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I went to a BB counter today to test the new concealer that comes with a powder. The MUA that helped me out also suggested a corrector. I wanted to get color matched. She tried bisque on one eye. It was ok. Then, she tried Dark Peach Corrector and put the Golden concealer over it and BAM! I liked it a lot. I came home with it, looked in the mirror and said this is it. I may buy both tomorrow. They work well. I was surprised that such a light powder with the concealer didn't look cakey at all. She put on a generous amount of the extra eye repair beforehand. I really like the smell of it. I don't know if I will buy it, though. My Mac Fast Response leaves my skin feeling just fine and works well with my current concealer. I am excited to buy the corrector and concealer and play on my own. Also, she told me I am a Warm Almond(6.5) in foundation so I may check that out one day, too.


	im gg to try the new concealer once im done with my current one.. i hve to say tt pressed powder probably works better. i just got a corrector so yup! cant wait to try the new concealer kit! i love BB eye concealers.. i only use theirs. i have an old mac one which ive completely neglected in favour of BB's corrector and concealer..


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG - OMG, I'm channeling Usher right now.  I saw this thread and went to the Bobbi Brown site to revisit the correctors and low and behold, there are new shades of the matte bronzer (original, not Illuminating).  Two shades called Deep Chocolate and Rich Cocoa have been added.  My heart just skipped several beats!  I can not WAIT until normal business hours so that I can live chat with an artist about this!!!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 29, 2011)

Just in case anyone is interested, I had a Live Chat today on the BB website about the new bronzer shades in the Almost Bare Collection (which look to be Limited Edition) and here is an excerpt of the chat:

*Jessica :* I currently have both Dark and Deep bronzers and love them both and I was wondering if you could describe how Deep Chocolate and Rich Cocoa compare to them
*Lisa:* The new shades are designed perfectly for your skin tone.* [I am Warm Walnut (7.5) in the new foundation formulas]*  Would you say that your skin is more golden or cinnamon in color?
*Jessica :* A little of both
*Lisa:* The Deep Chocolate will be similar to the Deep shade, but a bit darker, while the Rich Choclate will be similar to the Dark shade, just a little richer.
*Jessica :* So both of these bronzers are darker than Deep and Dark?
*Lisa:* That is correct. 

  	The bronzers are available at counters and online.  I got both today.  As stated, both are darker than Deep and Dark, but also more brown (as anyone who has seen or owns Dark knows, it is very red, which I actually like as it is useful in the summertime especially for compensating for the redness my skin takes on and undercutting the yellow that is then more prevalent in my foundation).  Rich Cocoa is the lighter of the two (although definitely not light) and reminds me of the now discontinued MUFE Mat Bronzer, which I swatched a few times but never purchased.  And Deep Chocolate is like the richer, darker sister of Deep.  Gorgeous.  I would back it up if I thought I would ever run out - And who knows, if I love it on my face as much as I do in the pan, then perhaps I will.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 2, 2011)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> Just in case anyone is interested, I had a Live Chat today on the BB website about the new bronzer shades in the Almost Bare Collection (which look to be Limited Edition) and here is an excerpt of the chat:
> 
> *Jessica :* I currently have both Dark and Deep bronzers and love them both and I was wondering if you could describe how Deep Chocolate and Rich Cocoa compare to them
> *Lisa:* The new shades are designed perfectly for your skin tone.* [I am Warm Walnut (7.5) in the new foundation formulas]*  Would you say that your skin is more golden or cinnamon in color?
> ...


 
  	Thank you so much for the information. I was just looking at the new shades on the website and was not sure which one would work for me.


----------



## fleur de lis (May 4, 2011)

I've just seen on Temptalia that Bobbi Brown have brought out an oil free tinted moisturiser. I'm really pleased! Has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## anita22 (May 4, 2011)

fleur de lis said:


> I've just seen on Temptalia that Bobbi Brown have brought out an oil free tinted moisturiser. I'm really pleased! Has anyone tried it yet?




	Haven't tried it yet, but I'm curious - especially as to how it compares to the MAC Studio Moisture Tint and the Clinique Moisture Surge, given these are all made by Estee Lauder? I have the MAC one as well as the Clinique one (in the tube - I think they have it in a bottle now) and couldn't tell any difference in the formula, it was like the exact same product in different packaging. So I wonder if the Bobbi one is any different... hopefully it is!


----------



## heart (May 4, 2011)

I'm a big fan of their shimmer bricks.  I myself have Nectar and Rose but will probably purchase more later.  I've also heard their gel liners were really good--same with their concealers.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (May 5, 2011)

The BOBBI BROWN Smooth Skin Foundation, totally love it.


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 5, 2011)

ive nt tried their shimmer bricks.. i have 2 from the body shop which works well enough for me.. haha im a scrooge..

  	bt the gel liner and concealer works really well! u shld try it out..


----------



## naturallyfab (May 14, 2011)

well after looking at this thread, I have been convinced to get a shimmer brick. You guys are such enablers. I love it


----------



## anita22 (May 15, 2011)

I'm loving Bobbi's Creamy Lip Colors right now - they have such a lovely balmy feel. I do tend to get quite dry lips no matter how much lip conditioner I use, these are just so moisturising. I have Pink Ballet and just bought Blue Raspberry yesterday - it's understated but beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## MAChostage (May 15, 2011)

To be honest, I just recently looked into BB.  I have always heard that this was the place to look for foundation if you've got yellow undertones (and I do!).  I specifically wanted to try out the new Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15, as I don't have a lot of luck with foundations lasting on me in the summer because of the climate down here (EL Double Wear being the exception).  I like the way the Tinted Moisturizer looks on me so I got a sample and will put it to the test this week.  I also tried the Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation SPF 15 and that was a joke for my skin because the minute my skin broke any kind of sweat that stuff started coming off fast!  My absolute BB fave:  the gel eyeliners.


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 15, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> To be honest, I just recently looked into BB.  I have always heard that this was the place to look for foundation if you've got yellow undertones (and I do!).  I specifically wanted to try out the new Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer SPF 15, as I don't have a lot of luck with foundations lasting on me in the summer because of the climate down here (EL Double Wear being the exception).  I like the way the Tinted Moisturizer looks on me so I got a sample and will put it to the test this week.  I also tried the Natural Finish Long Lasting Foundation SPF 15 and that was a joke for my skin because the minute my skin broke any kind of sweat that stuff started coming off fast!  My absolute BB fave:  the gel eyeliners.


	so have u tried the oil free tinted moisturizer? im quite interested in trying that out as ive bn using the extra spf tinted moisturizer balm bt i feel that is rather oily which is not great for my already oily skin..


----------



## MAChostage (May 16, 2011)

^^ I completely forgot to put it on this morning, didn't even think about it!  I'll do it tomorrow and report back.


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 16, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> ^^ I completely forgot to put it on this morning, didn't even think about it!  I'll do it tomorrow and report back.



 	haha no worries.. im like that sometimes too. ill mean to use a product bt i completely forget when im at the vanity..


----------



## MAChostage (May 17, 2011)

Ok, the Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer looked completely natural on me, like I actually wasn't wearing anything (I have a sample in the Medium-Dark) and left my skin feeling nice.  Although I didn't try to build the color at all, I believe that the MUA told me that it is a little buildable.  He told me to use a moisturizer before using this product, and then apply it with my fingers.  It's been a little cooler here the past couple of days so I'm looking forward to wearing it in full on heat and humidity to see how it fares.


----------



## BeckyBenett (May 17, 2011)

MAChostage said:


> Ok, the Oil Free Tinted Moisturizer looked completely natural on me, like I actually wasn't wearing anything (I have a sample in the Medium-Dark) and left my skin feeling nice.  Although I didn't try to build the color at all, I believe that the MUA told me that it is a little buildable.  He told me to use a moisturizer before using this product, and then apply it with my fingers.  It's been a little cooler here the past couple of days so I'm looking forward to wearing it in full on heat and humidity to see how it fares.


  	hmm is there no coverage at all? and why must you still use a moisturizer with it on? i dont like using too many creamy products on my face as it is rather oily..


----------



## MAChostage (May 18, 2011)

There is only a "hint" of coverage.  If you're looking for traditional coverage, like to cover blemishes, this isn't the product to use.  Oh, and I meant to say in my previous post that the one thing I don't like about it is the smell.  It smells -- clinical, like a doctor's office, hospital or something.  Sounds odd, I know, but that's what it reminds me of.  As for having to use a moisturizer with it, the MUA just said that you should always use a moisturizer with any face product, tinted moisturizers included.


----------



## mayette (Jun 14, 2011)

*Help! Is my Bobbi Brown Eyelash Curler damaged?*

I received this curler the other day, and I think it may be damaged... the bottom part slants to the right.  Does anyone know if this is normal for the BB curlers? I tried to get a good photo of it:





  	Here are two more side photos, I don't know if they will help:







  	I received this curler as a "let me make it up to you" in a swap... argh. There's also some damage to the left & right metal bars that frame the eye... which makes me think this isn't BN.

  	Please let me know what you guys think!!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 21, 2011)

^^ It looks damaged to me. The left side is very slanted. Does it fit your eyes when you curl the lashes?

  	Here is info on the fall collection, Tortoise Shell. Interested in the palettes, though not that I need any neutral palettes. I'm curious about the brush set too, though I wish there is a capped lip brush.

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/06/bobbi-brown-tortoise-shell-collection-fall-2011-promo/


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 22, 2011)

[quote name="MAChostage" url="/forum/thread/76449/bobbi-brown-discussion-must-haves/660#post_2120480"]Oh, and I meant to say in my previous post that the one thing I don't like about it is the smell.  It smells -- clinical, like a doctor's office, hospital or something.
[/quote]  Yeah, I don't like the smell, either. To me, it's a bit like a very old bandaid or something.  Anyway, I quite like the TM.  It has just enough coverage to even me out.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 22, 2011)

That is a PERFECT description of the smell, LOL!




MAChostage said:


> Anyway, I quite like the TM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 20, 2011)

hey have anyone one tried the BBU foundation pallet...


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 20, 2011)

I have it. It's been a lifesaver for work. I don't think they make them anymore, and mine is in desperate need of refilling. I'll have to make a foundation run soon...


----------



## User38 (Jul 20, 2011)

mayette, that curler looks bent out of shape... sorry.

  	nursee.. i have the palette and it has been discontinued to the best of my knowledge.. not sure if it's being repackaged.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 20, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> ^^ It looks damaged to me. The left side is very slanted. Does it fit your eyes when you curl the lashes?
> 
> Here is info on the fall collection, Tortoise Shell. Interested in the palettes, though not that I need any neutral palettes. I'm curious about the brush set too, though I wish there is a capped lip brush.
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/06/bobbi-brown-tortoise-shell-collection-fall-2011-promo/


	Thanks for that. I did swatch both palettes last weekend & the colors although not terribly unique were still pretty. I may get the neutral one for my DIL & the bronze one for me


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ingenue said:


> I have it. It's been a lifesaver for work. I don't think they make them anymore, and mine is in desperate need of refilling. I'll have to make a foundation run soon...


	I just got a call from the bobbi brown studio in NJ and the just got some in and  I ordered one.... I was having buyers remorse, but I'm feeling better now about it.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone liking the holiday collection? I'm interested to see the Party Eye Palette and Party To Go Palette. Hope my counters get testers - most of the time bb doesn't have any testers because they say they have so little stocks they rather sell it. But I cannot commit to a palette that costs more than $100 without swatching or feeling the products.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am! So excited about the Black Ruby Sparkle Eye Palette. The colors are so nice. It's glitter for grown-ups
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Miss QQ said:


> Anyone liking the holiday collection? I'm interested to see the Party Eye Palette and Party To Go Palette. Hope my counters get testers - most of the time bb doesn't have any testers because they say they have so little stocks they rather sell it. But I cannot commit to a palette that costs more than $100 without swatching or feeling the products.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 11, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Anyone liking the holiday collection? I'm interested to see the Party Eye Palette and Party To Go Palette. Hope my counters get testers - most of the time bb doesn't have any testers because they say they have so little stocks they rather sell it. But I cannot commit to a palette that costs more than $100 without swatching or feeling the products.



 	Ahh I love holiday makeup collections. I saw the Party To Go palette instore, it's pretty but I felt that the eye colours were a bit muddy and the lip glosses very sheer. The Classic to Go and Party to Go palettes looked very nice though. I really want the Black Ruby Sparkle eye palette (!!!) but have bought several holiday items already from other brands so I might give it a miss.


----------



## lutinababy (Nov 1, 2011)

Have u swatched the Eye paint palettes too? They look so pretty :O


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Nov 2, 2011)

I just purchased the cool party eye palette from Sephora. I can't wait to try some smokey eye looks. The various shades in the palette have super pigmentation! What are the eye paints?


----------



## lutinababy (Nov 2, 2011)

These are the eye paint palettes.. They look soooo gorgeous!


----------



## AmandDUR (Nov 2, 2011)

I want the eye paints! I got a palette last year with one eye paint in it and it's awesome.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oooh....the bronze palette is definitely mine.


----------



## Almus (Nov 4, 2011)

Are those eye paint palettes part of the Holiday collection?


----------



## lutinababy (Nov 4, 2011)

Almus said:


> Are those eye paint palettes part of the Holiday collection?




  	 		Yes there are two BB collections for holidays, the eye paints are part of the party collection

http://www.temptalia.com/bobbi-brown-party-collection-for-holiday-2011


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Nov 9, 2011)

I got the bronze palette and its gorgeous! I can't wait to use it for holiday parties. Another must have from the holiday collection: the dual sided caviar eye pencil.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2011)

I ordered Violet Glaze lipstick which should arrive soon. Anybody get it?


----------



## User38 (Nov 9, 2011)

keep your peepers out for the new Rich colours which will be released in 2012.. some fabulous nude shades.. some pinky nudes others warm nudes and rosey nudes.. just yummy.

  	I am still wearing my cosmic rapberry.. works beautifully with wintery burgundies and greys.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 9, 2011)

Anything Nude works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Those colors sound wonderful.


----------



## User38 (Nov 9, 2011)

they are and the texture of Rich colours is awesome.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2011)

I got the Violet Glaze lipstick this morning & it is such a lovely creamy violet pink on. The texture is wonderful. Beautiful color. I don't think that I have any other ls like it.


----------



## katred (Nov 10, 2011)

HerGreyness said:


> keep your peepers out for the new Rich colours which will be released in 2012.. some fabulous nude shades.. some pinky nudes others warm nudes and rosey nudes.. just yummy.
> 
> I am still wearing my cosmic rapberry.. works beautifully with wintery burgundies and greys.



 	These never did come to Canada. In fact, online retailers won't even ship them to Canada. Sigh.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 11, 2011)

Ooo, can't wait for pinky nudes!  I love the Rich Lipcolor formula!

  	Cosmic Raspberry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

  	And yes, Violet Glaze is on its way


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2011)

no fair C!.. I didn't even see that colour.. lol.. I am going to lust for it now..ha.  Ramon loves my lipsticks.. haha..

  	I am using the Beigey nudes for Spring 2012. and will tell you guys to run and get them when they are released.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I need to wear beigey nudes with hot pink cheeks.. lol.  then and only then do I look cool.


----------



## cody (Nov 12, 2011)

Could any Canadian ladies tell me the price of the Rich Lip Color or Treatment Lip Shine in CAD? I'm living in London right now but will be back in Canada in a few weeks and I'm trying to figure out where it's cheaper. NARS is cheaper for me here in London, MAC is waaaaay cheaper in Canada, but I don't shop Bobbi Brown enough to know and I can't find Canadian prices online. Thanks!


----------



## katred (Nov 12, 2011)

cody said:


> Could any Canadian ladies tell me the price of the Rich Lip Color or Treatment Lip Shine in CAD? I'm living in London right now but will be back in Canada in a few weeks and I'm trying to figure out where it's cheaper. NARS is cheaper for me here in London, MAC is waaaaay cheaper in Canada, but I don't shop Bobbi Brown enough to know and I can't find Canadian prices online. Thanks!



 	Not sure about the Treatment, but Rich Lip Colors aren't available up here. On line retailers won't even ship them here...


----------



## cody (Nov 12, 2011)

katred said:


> Not sure about the Treatment, but Rich Lip Colors aren't available up here. On line retailers won't even ship them here...



 	Well, that's a bummer! I wonder why? Guess I'm stuck buying them in London no matter what.


----------



## User38 (Nov 13, 2011)

^^that's what we have burocracies for katred.. lol.


----------



## Fluffyloo (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't care for her foundations but I LOVE the Sunset Nude & Candlelight Shimmer lippies! The eyeshadows really aren't as pigmented as I like...especially in the palettes.


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry if this has been brought up already, but what's everyone's opinion of BB's gel eyeliner? I've finally come to the conclusion that liquid liners just won't work on my wonky lids, and I heard Bobbi's are the best. What brush would you recommend applying it with?


----------



## Shypo (Dec 2, 2011)

Personally, I love it. It wears like iron on me, and I love the color selection!  My fave is black mauve or mauve black - cant remember which it is .


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 2, 2011)

QueenOfSnark said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up already, but what's everyone's opinion of BB's gel eyeliner? I've finally come to the conclusion that liquid liners just won't work on my wonky lids, and I heard Bobbi's are the best. What brush would you recommend applying it with?



 	I wear the Espresso ALL the time its my fave. I use this very thin slanted short handle eyelining brush from Bare Escentuals "full-edged liner" gives me a perfect line every time.

  	Also, I just bought Smashbox's liquid pen liner & it is the bomb!!!! Very thin nib which gives a beautiful thin line against the lash line, goes on lovely & smooth & it never budges. It gets great reveiws & I see why. I still prefer the gel, but this liquid liner is fabu. I got it in the Dark Brown which is just like the BB Espresso


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone seen the spring 2012 collection? There will be a new LE felt tip eye liner. There is also another nude eyeshadow palette lol. I will check out the liner and the palette. The blushes look pretty but probably not unique.  http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/12/bobbi-brown-neons-nudes-for-spring-2012.html


----------



## katred (Dec 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2011/12/bobbi-brown-neons-nudes-for-spring-2012.html



 	It seems like all BB palettes are nude palettes except at the holidays. Very nice, but I keep thinking I'd like to see something different. I do like the nude/ neon combination idea and that blue shadow looks really lovely.


----------



## bronzedbeauty18 (Dec 12, 2011)

katred said:


> It seems like all BB palettes are nude palettes except at the holidays. Very nice, but I keep thinking I'd like to see something different. I do like the nude/ neon combination idea and that blue shadow looks really lovely.



 	I agree


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Dec 13, 2011)

So it looks like BB's gel liner is my new eyeliner HG, as these stay put like a mofo. Lined my eyes for a Christmas party last weekend and it didn't budge from early that afternoon to WAY into the night. I'm impressed, and now they're going to be my Pokemon (gotta get them all!).

  	However I keep seeing swatches for a Black Plum liner, but nowhere where I can buy it. Was it LE, or DC'd? Exclusive to a certain retailer?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, which is a more warm red-brown, Sepia, Espresso, or Caviar Ink?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 13, 2011)

QueenOfSnark said:


> So it looks like BB's gel liner is my new eyeliner HG, as these stay put like a mofo. Lined my eyes for a Christmas party last weekend and it didn't budge from early that afternoon to WAY into the night. I'm impressed, and now they're going to be my Pokemon (gotta get them all!).
> 
> However I keep seeing swatches for a Black Plum liner, but nowhere where I can buy it. Was it LE, or DC'd? Exclusive to a certain retailer?
> 
> ...



 	Thats awesome! Its the liner I use ALL the time - none better. Sometimes I use it with other liners.  I use Espresso which is a very dark brown. Sepia will be warmer than that.


----------



## Fluffyloo (Dec 17, 2011)

The only one I've tried is the Beach Bronze Liner. I wasn't crazy about it....so sheer I could hardly see it.


----------



## pemily (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey guys, I have the bronze shimmer brick but find its not showing up on my nw35 skin.... Is this normal? 
  	Would love some advice


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 23, 2012)

QueenOfSnark said:


> Sorry if this has been brought up already, but what's everyone's opinion of BB's gel eyeliner? I've finally come to the conclusion that liquid liners just won't work on my wonky lids, and I heard Bobbi's are the best. What brush would you recommend applying it with?


 
	BB's gel liners are my HG...I know super late reply but still thought I contribute. I have Cobalt Ink, Ivy Shimmer and Chocolate Shimmer....my fave outta them is Ivy Shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but they're all awesome!


----------



## katherinewright (Feb 9, 2012)

another vote for shimmerbricks, LOVE IT and i also love their foundation..


----------



## aradhana (Feb 18, 2012)

i just picked up one of the 'neons' from the neon and nude collection, ultra-violet, my first foray into bb eyeshadows....and by the end of the day it was completely gone!?? (save for a few magenta sparkles scattered about.) and i was wearing over two-faced shadow insurance, so i'm not sure i understand what happened or why....
  	now i'm beginning to wonder if i should not have also purchased the nude palette....


----------



## katred (Feb 22, 2012)

aradhana said:


> i just picked up one of the 'neons' from the neon and nude collection, ultra-violet, my first foray into bb eyeshadows....and by the end of the day it was completely gone!?? (save for a few magenta sparkles scattered about.) and i was wearing over two-faced shadow insurance, so i'm not sure i understand what happened or why....
> now i'm beginning to wonder if i should not have also purchased the nude palette....



 	I looked at both bright shadows from the collection, but they seemed terrible. BB shadows are usually very pigmented, but both of these ones were dry and scratchy and seemed very powdery. I was really disappointed, since I was happy to see her branching out more into colour this Spring.


----------



## aradhana (Feb 22, 2012)

katred said:


> I looked at both bright shadows from the collection, but they seemed terrible. BB shadows are usually very pigmented, but both of these ones were dry and scratchy and seemed very powdery. I was really disappointed, since I was happy to see her branching out more into colour this Spring.


	actually, although the tester i tried at murale gave me crappy pay-off and seemed as you described, the one i bought gave very good colour pay-off....it just didn't last!!!?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 9, 2012)

So I bought the corrector and the concealer/powder duo today. I gotta say I really, really like the corrector. I got it in dark peach and it does help with the bit of darkness under my eyes. I have hereditary bags, so I wasn't expecting any miracles there, but it did help with the darkness. I just have to make sure the skin under my eyes isn't dry so it won't cake up. The concealer is less impressive, but still not bad. It doesn't seem to cover the way my mufe concealers do. I'll keep playing with it, though. Perhaps it's all in the application. I'm just glad I finally woke up and realized I needed to get that corrector.


----------



## mac_aiken (Apr 23, 2012)

Anybody get a chance to see the new Miami collection?


----------



## katred (Apr 29, 2012)

aradhana said:


> actually, although the tester i tried at murale gave me crappy pay-off and seemed as you described, the one i bought gave very good colour pay-off....it just didn't last!!!?


  	Funny, I was swatching this again today and the colour payoff was better than I remembered... The colours are pretty. 

  	I'm getting tempted by some of the cream shadows, which is weird, because I normally don't like cream shadows at all. I was looking at two of the new shades- Smoked Topaz and Velvet Plum and they're both gorgeous. What are people's thoughts on them? How about the metallic finish ones? I was kind of tempted by Black Pearl as well.


----------



## mac_aiken (Apr 29, 2012)

I have Black Pearl and I love it. I wear it as a base under purples alot. 


katred said:


> Funny, I was swatching this again today and the colour payoff was better than I remembered... The colours are pretty.
> 
> I'm getting tempted by some of the cream shadows, which is weird, because I normally don't like cream shadows at all. I was looking at two of the new shades- Smoked Topaz and Velvet Plum and they're both gorgeous. What are people's thoughts on them? How about the metallic finish ones? I was kind of tempted by Black Pearl as well.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 16, 2012)

I picked up pieces from the new fall collection today @Nordstroms. Desert Twilight. It is a very pretty collection. I got the bronzer/blush duo, Twilight Ink e/l, Twilight n/p and Firefly l/g.


----------



## katred (Jun 17, 2012)

mac_aiken said:


> I picked up pieces from the new fall collection today @Nordstroms. Desert Twilight. It is a very pretty collection. I got the bronzer/blush duo, Twilight Ink e/l, Twilight n/p and Firefly l/g.


  	Wow, I hadn't even heard about this one yet. Although I'm envious of all the new things appearing down there, part of me is glad we don't get the autumn collections until early August. It gives my brain a chance to adjust.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 19, 2012)

I got a few of the Twilight items as well - can't wait for them to get here! 

  	I love the Shimmer Inks....

  	Kate, I'm on the fence about the cream shadows.....I like them ok, but I think of the EL brands, EL is actually my favorite for their consistency, which is very creamy.  I don't often reach for the couple of BB ones that I have.......


----------



## katred (Jun 20, 2012)

Shypo said:


> I got a few of the Twilight items as well - can't wait for them to get here!
> 
> I love the Shimmer Inks....
> 
> Kate, I'm on the fence about the cream shadows.....I like them ok, but I think of the EL brands, EL is actually my favorite for their consistency, which is very creamy.  I don't often reach for the couple of BB ones that I have.......


  	Thanks for the advice, Shypo. I might hold off on these for a while.


----------



## User38 (Jun 21, 2012)

Katred!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 biggest hugs!!

  	passing on the BB collex in toto


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 22, 2012)

HerGreyness said:


> Katred!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Not Katred but it sure is good to see you back!


----------



## katred (Jun 22, 2012)

HerGreyness said:


> Katred!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 We've missed your voice... and your pink pants...


----------



## User38 (Jun 22, 2012)

Pink pants in attendance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	April!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	still passin on BB collex.. lol


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 22, 2012)

I like the look of the new brush set in the taillight collection- I wonder if Bb will revamp the existing brushes to match the new style?


----------



## ppzinha (Jul 23, 2012)

I got the gel liner in a kit that comes with a little brush, and I loved it..
  	The brush helps a lot, it's really easy to use..

  	I also have the corrector, and I didnt love it that much.. I think the powder does nothing for me really


----------



## elle2000 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bobbi Brown DESERT  TWILIGHT Collection.   Has anyone bought or tried instore the mini brush set?  Any comments great appreciated!!


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 21, 2013)

I love Bobbi Brown blushes does anyone have the shimmer brick in Plum. was that any good?


----------



## katred (Feb 21, 2013)

FYI, anyone tried the Brightening collection for Spring? I've completely fallen in love with Porcelain Pearl. I feel like it instantly wakes my face up (even if the rest of me is still asleep) and brightens in exactly the right way.


----------



## afulton (Mar 3, 2013)

I just brought one yesterday.  I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 3, 2013)

Any review or opinion about Bobbi Brown skincare ? Thanks !


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 3, 2013)

I've never been tempted to try it because it is way expensive.  Outside of that, I've personally not come across anyone who uses it.



Dominique33 said:


> Any review or opinion about Bobbi Brown skincare ? Thanks !


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Mar 3, 2013)

Dominique33 said:


> Any review or opinion about Bobbi Brown skincare ? Thanks !


  For awhile I used the night cream and eye cream. I liked them both, but nothing over the top amazing.


----------



## katred (May 21, 2013)

Has anyone tried the new sheer lipstick line? I understand that they're actually quite pigmented for a semi-sheer formula.

  	Also curious to hear reviews of the Lilac Rose collection. Is the palette worth picking up? I have been so eager to find a mauve-toned neutral palette, but the reviews have been mixed as far as I've seen.


----------



## fleur de lis (May 21, 2013)

katred said:


> Has anyone tried the new sheer lipstick line? I understand that they're actually quite pigmented for a semi-sheer formula.
> 
> Also curious to hear reviews of the Lilac Rose collection. Is the palette worth picking up? I have been so eager to find a mauve-toned neutral palette, but the reviews have been mixed as far as I've seen.


  	I haven't tried them on my lips, but I swatched them on my hand and I would agree that they are pretty pigmented. In comparison to the Chanel RCS and YSL Rouge Volupte Shines, they were less 'slick' and felt more like a lipstick than a balm (whereas I'd say the RCS and Volupte shines err more towards the balmy side of things in feel. The colours were nice, but seemed more muted than the promo shot. Typical Bobbi Brown style though - very wearable colours. I liked passion fruit in particular, might go back for that actually!


----------



## calicandee (Aug 6, 2013)

My Bobbi Brown Must Haves

  	Bronzer Brush 
  	Full Coverage Face Brush
  	Ultra Fine Eyeliner Brush

  	Blush:
  	Nectar and Pale Pink

  	Lipsticks:
  	Cream Matte Lip Color True Pink
  	Rich Lip Color Bikini Pink

  	Lipgloss:
  	Bellini

  	Eyeshadow:
  	Taupe (crease color, or brows)
  	Champagne Quartz
  	Heather
  	Bone

  	And of course her gel eyeliner! I love the Chocolate Shimmer Ink and the Black one too!

  	The shimmer bricks are great! I have nectar. Planning on trying the Bronzer, Bronze Shimmer Brick, and Blush Brush next : )


----------



## calicandee (Aug 6, 2013)

The Extra Repair Eye Cream is my holy grail eye cream


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 7, 2013)

I recently purchased the conditioning brush cleanser and brush cleaning spray and am very impressed by both.


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

Are BB eye pencils any good? I want it in Black plum, but I don't know how long they last on the lids...


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has tried the illuminating bronzing powder? Im thinking of buying the le antigua compact but not finding much info online. Does it emphasize pores?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Feb 28, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has tried the illuminating bronzing powder? Im thinking of buying the le antigua compact but not finding much info online. Does it emphasize pores?


  i have santa barbara, and although i do like it, i know there's probably loads more similar products out there that would be better.


----------



## Denae78 (Feb 28, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> i have santa barbara, and although i do like it, i know there's probably loads more similar products out there that would be better.


  Thank you!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> i have santa barbara, and although i do like it, i know there's probably loads more similar products out there that would be better.


  I have my eye on Antigua as well (in the LE Be Pretty design); I'm going to try it out today. I think Maui is too glittery but this one was much more subtle. I have mature skin and enlarged pores so I want to see it on my skin in natural light before deciding whether or not to pull the trigger. 

  I have a few Bobbi Brown products; the BB cream (love it), two Pot Rouge (like them both a lot) and the corrector/concealer. I think the corrector they gave me is too dark so I'm going to bring that back and swap it. I called BB and they said it's 2-3 shades too dark given the foundation colour I wear with them (2.5 Warm Sand).


----------



## afulton (Mar 1, 2014)

I love their illuminating bronzing powders.  I have the bronze one that was recently released and Santa Barbara.


----------



## Denae78 (Mar 2, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I have my eye on Antigua as well (in the LE Be Pretty design); I'm going to try it out today. I think Maui is too glittery but this one was much more subtle. I have mature skin and enlarged pores so I want to see it on my skin in natural light before deciding whether or not to pull the trigger.   I have a few Bobbi Brown products; the BB cream (love it), two Pot Rouge (like them both a lot) and the corrector/concealer. I think the corrector they gave me is too dark so I'm going to bring that back and swap it. I called BB and they said it's 2-3 shades too dark given the foundation colour I wear with them (2.5 Warm Sand).


  If you have a chance, please let me know what you think. I dont have anywhere here to try Bobbi Brown but love the look of this. Karen on Makeup and Beauty Blog had a little review of it. It looks so beautiful but im worried about the whole pore issue.


----------



## afulton (Mar 2, 2014)

I just picked up their NEW CC Creme and find it amazing!~!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 5, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> If you have a chance, please let me know what you think. I dont have anywhere here to try Bobbi Brown but love the look of this. Karen on Makeup and Beauty Blog had a little review of it. It looks so beautiful but im worried about the whole pore issue.


  I want to try it again, but I didn't find that it emphasized pores and that's a real issue for me. I don't wear most glowy blushes and MSF for exactly that reason. This definitely is glowy, but in a far more flattering way. I could never wear Orgasm because of the strong gold sheen; I thought it looked unnatural and it definitely magnified my pores.

  As I recall, this has a finish more like the Hourglass powders than a MAC MSF/glowy MB. Assuming I buy it, I'll take some pics in the pan for you. The base colour almost looked like a cross between MAC At Dusk and Bareness, but with a different finish. There's a hint of gold, but nothing like Orgasm. I can see why she refers to this as a bronzer; it's obviously more pinky-coral but the sheen is very summer post day in the sun like.

  The more I try of Bobbi, the more I like her line. Very forty-something friendly, although I wouldn't be interested in shimmer bricks or anything with glitter.


----------



## Denae78 (Mar 5, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I want to try it again, but I didn't find that it emphasized pores and that's a real issue for me. I don't wear most glowy blushes and MSF for exactly that reason. This definitely is glowy, but in a far more flattering way. I could never wear Orgasm because of the strong gold sheen; I thought it looked unnatural and it definitely magnified my pores.  As I recall, this has a finish more like the Hourglass powders than a MAC MSF/glowy MB. Assuming I buy it, I'll take some pics in the pan for you. The base colour almost looked like a cross between MAC At Dusk and Bareness, but with a different finish. There's a hint of gold, but nothing like Orgasm. I can see why she refers to this as a bronzer; it's obviously more pinky-coral but the sheen is very summer post day in the sun like.  The more I try of Bobbi, the more I like her line. Very forty-something friendly, although I wouldn't be interested in shimmer bricks or anything with glitter.


  Thank you so much, I really appreciate your input! I love bareness and at dusk this sounds so beautiful.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 5, 2014)

Denae78 said:


> Thank you so much, I really appreciate your input! I love bareness and at dusk this sounds so beautiful.


  No problem. I really like both of those blush too; I prefer a subtle, healthy look on my cheeks. Just to be clear, when I mentioned that the finish of this is more like the Hourglass powders I mean the glowy ones (like Luminous) not the matte ones (like Diffused). I certainly wouldn't add a highlighter with this.


----------



## tfisher07 (Mar 27, 2014)

Are there any sites that offer discounted BB blushes?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 3, 2014)

tfisher07 said:


> Are there any sites that offer discounted BB blushes?


  Personally I'd be wary, I only buy Bobbi brown from department stores and their websites so I know it's legit, as a lot of Bobbi brown, especially blushes, are incredibly easy to fake.


----------



## afulton (Apr 3, 2014)

tfisher07 said:


> Are there any sites that offer discounted BB blushes?


  Not a website, but you can buy BB products from a CCO.


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 5, 2014)

Goss makeup artist raved about the new reformulated foundation sticks. Ive been waiting for weeks for sephora to have the new color golden-honey in stock but they are taking foreverrrrr.  That is the perfect color for me. In between warm honey and golden.  Saves me the trouble of mixing lmao


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 6, 2014)

Any dupes for the new Shimmerbrick in Apricot?  I've been close to picking up but I keep thinking it looks familiar.  Any dupes?


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Goss makeup artist raved about the new reformulated foundation sticks. Ive been waiting for weeks for sephora to have the new color golden-honey in stock but they are taking foreverrrrr. That is the perfect color for me. In between warm honey and golden. Saves me the trouble of mixing lmao


  I got a new one.. and it's fabulous.  Will put it to the marathon when I travel.. it's so easy for travel.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 6, 2014)

What shade of the new foundation stick is equivalent to NC15?


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

I got the Alabaster but if you have a pink base, then Porcelaine is prob better.. I am NC15- Mufe 117. for ref.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks I am yellow. Will give Alabaster a try. Love the ingredients.


----------



## User38 (Apr 6, 2014)

The texture is amazing!..I fell for it immediately.. but then, what else is new?


  oh, and just saw a Goss video on it.. he loves loves loves this foundation.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 6, 2014)

Im loving Kate Upton for Bobbi Brown!  I've fancied the foundation stick for a while, though I've read it's not the best for oily skin. My favourite face product is my elf all over stick which I use as concealer, hmm I wonder what the reformulation of the bb ones is like.  Anyone tried the eye base? My eyelids are super oily, tinted eye brightener calms them a little, you cant return cosmetics over here so hesitant to shell out on eyebase if it doesn't work...


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I got a new one.. and it's fabulous.  Will put it to the marathon when I travel.. it's so easy for travel.


  now im anticipating it even more. They are still in stock at nordies but i want my sephora discount lol.   





kerry-jane88 said:


> Im loving Kate Upton for Bobbi Brown!  I've fancied the foundation stick for a while, though I've read it's not the best for oily skin. My favourite face product is my elf all over stick which I use as concealer, hmm I wonder what the reformulation of the bb ones is like. ..


   I heard that the new formulation will work on oily skin also


----------



## ma146rina (Apr 6, 2014)

I LOVE Bobbi Brown! I have a shimmer brick, a bronzer, the bb cream and a few eyeshadows. And i want so much more!  i want to try the gel eyeliners and the blushes but i'll try to behave and wait for my birthday in June


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 6, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> The texture is amazing!..I fell for it immediately.. but then, what else is new?
> 
> 
> oh, and just saw a Goss video on it.. he loves loves loves this foundation.
> ...


  I have the foundation stick in Warm Sand (2.5). I only use it on my nose (oily) and chin as a touch up partway through the day, but I've been very happy with it. I got it at Sephora - not sure if it's the new formulation though. No foundation makes it through the whole day on me on my t-zone; this is a perfect, portable solution for my days in the office.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 7, 2014)

Based on the above comments, I decided to wear the Skin Foundation Stick as foundation today, rather than the touch up foundation/concealer I bought it as.

  It does have a very natural finish, but wow am I pale when I actually cover my hyper-pigmentation and redness. My face matches my neck and chest so it's the right colour but I'm used to sheerer coverage that only partially tones down my darker areas. This is the skin tone of my teens.

  I'll be interested to see how well it holds up over the course of the day. I didn't even use setting powder since the finish is fairly matte. I don't think it would last very long if used as full-face foundation daily, but I'm glad to know that it looks good that way as well.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 7, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Based on the above comments, I decided to wear the Skin Foundation Stick as foundation today, rather than the touch up foundation/concealer I bought it as.  It does have a very natural finish, but wow am I pale when I actually cover my hyper-pigmentation and redness. My face matches my neck and chest so it's the right colour but I'm used to sheerer coverage that only partially tones down my darker areas. This is the skin tone of my teens.  I'll be interested to see how well it holds up over the course of the day. I didn't even use setting powder since the finish is fairly matte. I don't think it would last very long if used as full-face foundation daily, but I'm glad to know that it looks good that way as well.


  Let me know how you get on I bought the bb skin stick yday in 4.5 but haven't had a chance to try it yet, I was just taken by how portable it is and normally I am rushing out the door most mornings, a stick just seems to solve those problems, I was hugely swayed by Wayne goss review of the product but I am a bit worried about longevity as it is a cream product so I'm wondering if the staying power is any good or if it will just rub/slide off. Will give it a trial run tomorrow, was also wondering how you found it around the eye area, is it ok to use or too heavy?


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 8, 2014)

Actually, I'm surprised by how much I like the stick foundation. I bought it to replace a NARS stick concealer that I was using to provide a little extra coverage to my chin and nose mid-day; I never really intended to use it as a 'real' foundation.   Today is the second day I've used it as foundation. I still need to touch up my nose and chin but it lasts everywhere else at least as well as a liquid. I apply by drawing a couple of lines onto each cheek and then blending with fingers. It's fine in the under eye area but I just blend it up from my cheek; I don't apply directly to that area.  I like it so much that I bought a backup today while I could get 15% off.


----------



## xfarrax (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm loving the foundation stick so emollient but not to the point that it's problematics for my combo skin I'm wearing it today and set it with hourglass ambient lighting powders I used the palette, dim light all over to set and the middle one (incandescent light?) under the eyes i love this combo made my skin look glowier then normal


----------



## sunshine817 (Apr 29, 2014)

.......


----------



## unraveling (Jun 3, 2014)

I started with bobbi brown by getting her bb cream.  Love it!!!!   The obsession grew and I love the corrector, shimmer bricks, blushes, and the eyeshadows are super easy to blend.  I am definitely a fangirl of the 6 pan empty palettes.   They are super easy!!!! You can fill them with all blushes, or all shadows, and then to travel or something,  make a pan with a combo of blushes and shadows.  I also love her bronzer.(recently hit pan on, super sad)  I buy most of my bobbi brown at my CCO, so it's discounted by 30% and the ladys at my cco are always very nice and helpful.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 25, 2014)

Bobbi's e/s palettes can be iffy, but I really like the looks of the new e/s 8 palette from the Sand and Surf collection. I like the one with the blue and green shades - I'm hoping swatches and reviews will appear online soon.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Bobbi's e/s palettes can be iffy, but I really like the looks of the new e/s 8 palette from the Sand and Surf collection. I like the one with the blue and green shades - I'm hoping swatches and reviews will appear online soon.


  I love both Surf and Sand, I will purchase them they look beautiful ! It launches very soon here


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 25, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I love both Surf and Sand, I will purchase them they look beautiful ! It launches very soon here


  Unless Surf is plagued with poor pigmentation and fallout, I will almost certainly buy it. I don't have anything like the blue/green shades and I'm always seduced by beach glass like colours.

  Please let me know what you think of it (assuming I don't just order it the day it launches).


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Unless Surf is plagued with poor pigmentation and fallout, I will almost certainly buy it. I don't have anything like the blue/green shades and I'm always seduced by beach glass like colours.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of it (assuming I don't just order it the day it launches).


  I can't speak to the fallout issue since I didn't try them on my eyes, but I actually swatched both of the e/s palettes in this collection already.  Sorry to say that the blue and green shades in the Surf palette are not very pigmented.  You get more of a sheer wash of color with a lot of shimmer.  They can be built up and definitely work better over a base, but if you want to use them alone, you won't get a lot of color.  They kind of remind me of MAC's lustre e/s formula.  Strangely, the Sand palette is much more pigmented, even though it also includes some shimmery shades.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Unless Surf is plagued with poor pigmentation and fallout, I will almost certainly buy it. I don't have anything like the blue/green shades and I'm always seduced by beach glass like colours.
> 
> Please let me know what you think of it (assuming I don't just order it the day it launches).


I will, as soon as I pick them up  Those palettes look so beautiful, I haven't tried BB  es palettes so far but I can't wait !


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 25, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I can't speak to the fallout issue since I didn't try them on my eyes, but I actually swatched both of the e/s palettes in this collection already.  Sorry to say that the blue and green shades in the Surf palette are not very pigmented.  You get more of a sheer wash of color with a lot of shimmer.  They can be built up and definitely work better over a base, but if you want to use them alone, you won't get a lot of color.  They kind of remind me of MAC's lustre e/s formula.  Strangely, the Sand palette is much more pigmented, even though it also includes some shimmery shades.


  Thanks. I was afraid of that. So many of her e/s palettes are plagued with those kind of issues; I don't want the palette if I can't get true to pan colour on the blue and green shades. I tend to sheer shades out, but I want the potential to make them pop if I want to. Too sheer plus a lot of shimmer will mean...


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I can't speak to the fallout issue since I didn't try them on my eyes, but I actually swatched both of the e/s palettes in this collection already.  Sorry to say that the blue and green shades in the Surf palette are not very pigmented.  You get more of a sheer wash of color with a lot of shimmer.  They can be built up and definitely work better over a base, but if you want to use them alone, you won't get a lot of color.  They kind of remind me of MAC's lustre e/s formula.  Strangely, the Sand palette is much more pigmented, even though it also includes some shimmery shades.


  Thank you for the review it is useful, but I will purchase both even if they are quite sheer, I love those palettes Surf and Sand, they look so pretty.


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 25, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Thanks. I was afraid of that. So many of her e/s palettes are plagued with those kind of issues; I don't want the palette if I can't get true to pan colour on the blue and green shades. I tend to sheer shades out, but I want the potential to make them pop if I want to. Too sheer plus a lot of shimmer will mean...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh they're definitely beautiful!  It's funny because Surf is a palette that draws the attention of those who like a lot of color, but then they don't get a lot of pigmentation out of it unless they work to build it up.  It would be an amazing palette for those who are just dipping their toes into the colorful end of the e/s pool, but because they are blue and green, those people will tend to shy away from it when really it would be a great palette for that kind of person!  And Sand is just beautiful all around, so nothing more I can say about that.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 25, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> You _can_ get true-to-pan color out of them, but it takes a lot of building to do it.    Oh they're definitely beautiful!  It's funny because Surf is a palette that draws the attention of those who like a lot of color, but then they don't get a lot of pigmentation out of it unless they work to build it up.  It would be an amazing palette for those who are just dipping their toes into the colorful end of the e/s pool, but because they are blue and green, those people will tend to shy away from it when really it would be a great palette for that kind of person!  And Sand is just beautiful all around, so nothing more I can say about that.


  Thank you so much I love intense and pastel shades in fact, a soft or light pigmentation will be ok, if I need intense es I have my Nars ones or UD Electric palette  I know I will love Bobbi Brown ones .


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 26, 2014)

By an odd coincidence, yesterday I bought Bobbi Brown's Forest shadowstick and I love it, much more than NARS' Snake Eyes.

  I also have Iced Blue, Sunlight Gold and Shadow and I use them regularly.
  Shadow  is great for a fast fast smoky eye.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi is there a thread for the new collection ladies ?   I have the rose shimmer brick and the bronze one love them  I have the eyeliner haven't used yet  And bb mascara love that too I think it's called party something not sure


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 27, 2014)

beautycool said:


> And bb mascara love that too I think it's called party something not sure


  i dont think so, i think all bobbi brown chat goes here, im surprised more people aren't mad on BB as she has some great products!

  what do you have your eye on from the new collection?


----------



## beautycool (Jun 27, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> i dont think so, i think all bobbi brown chat goes here, im surprised more people aren't mad on BB as she has some great products!  what do you have your eye on from the new collection?


  Mmmmm maybe one of the eye palletes  Im not sure what the new Coll is  Only seen eye palletes surf n sand what ever they r called   I thought there be a picture somewhere but I can't find nothing   maybe it's me not googling it right


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 27, 2014)

beautycool said:


> maybe it's me not googling it right


Here is the collection Surf& Sand

http://www.chicprofile.com/2014/05/bobbi-brown-surf-sand-summer-2014-collection.html#more-91381


*SOURCE* : CHIC PROFILE


----------



## beautycool (Jun 27, 2014)

Thank you have just found something on the new make up Coll but will read this one thank you x


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 27, 2014)

beautycool said:


> Mmmmm maybe one of the eye palletes  Im not sure what the new Coll is  Only seen eye palletes surf n sand what ever they r called   I thought there be a picture somewhere but I can't find nothing   maybe it's me not googling it right


  Its confusing cause she came out with a palette with the same name years ago.  I like the look of the surf palette with the green colour in it


----------



## beautycool (Jun 27, 2014)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Its confusing cause she came out with a palette with the same name years ago.  I like the look of the surf palette with the green colour in it


    Yes lol I thought I was seeing things or thought it was a dupe pmsl I was getting annoyed thinking why is it coming up with some pallete like the naked palletes slime line type pallete lol  Anyhow I really not sure  I have brown eyes  And think that lovely green would suit   Love to see some swatches of the new pallete surf  but cannot find any lol  Or maybe it's me again lol  But have tried x  OMG loving the lipsticks  As they are sheer I wonder if same as the moody blooms lippys x sheen ones   Oh I dunna I like the look of the blushes too


----------



## ChosenOne (Jun 29, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> By an odd coincidence, yesterday I bought Bobbi Brown's Forest shadowstick and I love it, much more than NARS' Snake Eyes.
> 
> I also have Iced Blue, Sunlight Gold and Shadow and I use them regularly.
> Shadow  is great for a fast fast smoky eye.


  I love Forest shadow stick!  I like most of the shadow sticks, actually, but my favorites are Forest, Golden Pink, Vanilla, and Sunlight Gold.  I also love the look of the 24 Karat one that just came out (I think it's a repromote?).  Totally agree that the darker shades are amazing for lightning speed smoky eyes!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 5, 2014)

ChosenOne said:


> I love Forest shadow stick!  I like most of the shadow sticks, actually, but my favorites are Forest, Golden Pink, Vanilla, and Sunlight Gold.  I also love the look of the 24 Karat one that just came out (I think it's a repromote?).  Totally agree that the darker shades are amazing for lightning speed smoky eyes!


  I also have Golden Pink, though I like Sunlight Gold more.
  24 Karat is oneI'll look  for, as well as a gorgeous bronze (called Bronze) and Tuxedo.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## beautycool (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Audrey C (Jul 8, 2014)

beautycool said:


>


  That's what I was afraid of. Thanks for the swatches.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 8, 2014)

beautycool said:


>


  Thank you for posting  I ordered the Surf Palette today but I am a huge fan of pastels ( and intense shades as well ^^), so I think it will be what I need. I might order Sand, I still don't know as I have many palettes here and many I want to purchase next Fall !


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 9, 2014)

beautycool said:


> http://www.specktra.net/content/type/61/id/248200/width/200/height/400[/IMG My swatches of the new pallete today The one with the green in it and with vanilla stick they make it pop more Otherwise very washy of colour just leaves no colour and just glittery specks[/quote]
> As always, YMMV.
> I have a drawer full of eyeshadows that give a little colour and lots of glittery specks.
> It's why I love the formula of the Bobbi Brown shadowsticks so much, even over that of the Laura Mercier caviar sticks.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

Surf Palette, 4 es, they are sheer ( the blue one is a " top coat " es, so are many others but I still love the palette, a few es are very good and buttery, the packaging is awesome !


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 10, 2014)

A simple makeup with the Surf palette  Sorry euh no I never do my brows !


----------



## kath00 (Jul 11, 2014)

I just tested the Surf and Sand palettes at Neiman's and I really, really wanted to love them.  The thing is, I only saw glitter on my hands.  I did some multi-layered swatches of the blue and green since I have a ton of neutrals at home already.  Still only saw mostly glitter with VERY little pigment.  Almost none at all.  I didn't have the lady do my makeup because I was in a hurry, but I may go back and have her do a look for me so I can see how it goes on.  I am honestly kinda disappointed.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm still thinking about getting both pallets ..kinda iffy about surf though..thinking about the bronze blush from the new collection not sure if it's worth it.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 14, 2014)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I'm still thinking about getting both pallets ..kinda iffy about surf though..thinking about the bronze blush from the new collection not sure if it's worth it.


  I have the pink blush and I love it ( gives a perfect natural glow to my face ), the bronze version looks pretty too. The Surf palette is beautiful but some es have a very soft pigmentation if you want something more pigmented well pick up the Sand one IMO.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 14, 2014)

Dominique33 said:


> I have the pink blush and I love it ( gives a perfect natural glow to my face ), the bronze version looks pretty too. The Surf palette is beautiful but some es have a very soft pigmentation if you want something more pigmented well pick up the Sand one IMO.


I bit the bullet and bought both pallets lol most expensive pallet I've purchased lol ..it's hard because I'm saving for Mac collections too.


----------



## ma146rina (Jul 14, 2014)

kath00 said:


> I just tested the Surf and Sand palettes at Neiman's and I really, really wanted to love them.  The thing is, I only saw glitter on my hands.  I did some multi-layered swatches of the blue and green since I have a ton of neutrals at home already.  Still only saw mostly glitter with VERY little pigment.  Almost none at all.  I didn't have the lady do my makeup because I was in a hurry, but I may go back and have her do a look for me so I can see how it goes on.  I am honestly kinda disappointed.


  yeah for some reason her palettes are always a fail, but the permanent single eyeshadows in her range are amazing


----------



## kath00 (Jul 14, 2014)

ma146rina said:


> yeah for some reason her palettes are always a fail, but the permanent single eyeshadows in her range are amazing


  UGH don't say that!  I love palettes in general!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Jul 14, 2014)

kath00 said:


> UGH don't say that!  I love palettes in general!


Lol me too!


----------



## kath00 (Jul 17, 2014)

OK ladies, I bought the Surf and Sand after all.  I will swatch tomorrow but so far with the blue and green, I am getting NOTHING but glitter on my fingertips.  I am going to play with it in daylight and put down a good base (painterly MAC probably) and go from there.  I'll report back.  I did try the other 6 colors and they go on beautifully.  But the blue and green so far are not translating at all!  I will find my stiffest brush to apply tomorrow.

  I also got 3 of the longwearing eyeshadow sticks so I don't mind swatching those either if anyone would like to see.  I got 24k gold, the light blue and the forest green ones.  Can't wait to play with them in the AM. 

  My first BB makeup ever.  I am excited, despite the glitter issue.  LOL.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 18, 2014)

kath00 said:


> OK ladies, I bought the Surf and Sand after all.  I will swatch tomorrow but so far with the blue and green, I am getting NOTHING but glitter on my fingertips.  I am going to play with it in daylight and put down a good base (painterly MAC probably) and go from there.  I'll report back.  I did try the other 6 colors and they go on beautifully.  But the blue and green so far are not translating at all!  I will find my stiffest brush to apply tomorrow.  I also got 3 of the longwearing eyeshadow sticks so I don't mind swatching those either if anyone would like to see.  I got 24k gold, the light blue and the forest green ones.  Can't wait to play with them in the AM.   My first BB makeup ever.  I am excited, despite the glitter issue.  LOL.


  I agree both Green and blue es are sheer and Glitter, I use them as " top coat. " es on other ones and well it look quite pretty. The palette itself is beautiful but only 4 es are pigmented the other ones are really sheer .  I have the brightening blush ( pink ) it is perfect  the lippie too. On the whole I love my Bobbi Brown products I now have 5. Next Fall BB will launch new blushes colours I cannot wait !


----------



## beautycool (Jul 18, 2014)

kath00 said:


> OK ladies, I bought the Surf and Sand after all.  I will swatch tomorrow but so far with the blue and green, I am getting NOTHING but glitter on my fingertips.  I am going to play with it in daylight and put down a good base (painterly MAC probably) and go from there.  I'll report back.  I did try the other 6 colors and they go on beautifully.  But the blue and green so far are not translating at all!  I will find my stiffest brush to apply tomorrow.  I also got 3 of the longwearing eyeshadow sticks so I don't mind swatching those either if anyone would like to see.  I got 24k gold, the light blue and the forest green ones.  Can't wait to play with them in the AM.   My first BB makeup ever.  I am excited, despite the glitter issue.  LOL.


   Brill well jel I'm in two minds of buying but  When I saw the vanilla stick with the green etc I fell in love omg  They looked well nice x


----------



## kath00 (Jul 18, 2014)

Reporting back on Surf and Sand.  I had the day off so I played with the palette and the blue and green just WILL NOT come out of the palette. First I put on a sticky base (Painterly by MAC) I tried to pick up the color dry with a stiff brush (my pencil brush from MAC is one of my stiffest).  Then I tried it wet by spraying the brush with Fix +.  Nothing but glitter either time.  Then I dug into it with my nails and still nothing!  I have no idea how BB got it to look blue or green because neither of those colors are coming out of the pans!  I could not believe it.

  I am going to give up on those 2.  The remaining 6 shadows are much more creamy and rich and come out beautifully from their pans.  I wore them with my new shadow sticks today and they stayed on very well all day in the heat.  I am happy with them so I am going to keep the palette.  But I am shocked this happened and I will not buy another palette from them again without thoroughly testing it out in the store and making the SA put it on me so I can see if it works.

  I think the blue and green are the "stars" of this palette -- the rest are just neutrals.  SO I am shocked they are such a fail.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 19, 2014)

kath00 said:


> Reporting back on Surf and Sand.  I had the day off so I played with the palette and the blue and green just WILL NOT come out of the palette. First I put on a sticky base (Painterly by MAC) I tried to pick up the color dry with a stiff brush (my pencil brush from MAC is one of my stiffest).  Then I tried it wet by spraying the brush with Fix +.  Nothing but glitter either time.  Then I dug into it with my nails and still nothing!  I have no idea how BB got it to look blue or green because neither of those colors are coming out of the pans!  I could not believe it.  I am going to give up on those 2.  The remaining 6 shadows are much more creamy and rich and come out beautifully from their pans.  I wore them with my new shadow sticks today and they stayed on very well all day in the heat.  I am happy with them so I am going to keep the palette.  But I am shocked this happened and I will not buy another palette from them again without thoroughly testing it out in the store and making the SA put it on me so I can see if it works.  I think the blue and green are the "stars" of this palette -- the rest are just neutrals.  SO I am shocked they are such a fail.


    Hi Hun sort to hear that  When I tried in the shop I was just picking up glitter when I was putting it on my wrist  And then I put brush in again and picking up slightly bit more glitter   Anyhow that's when the lady showed me what to do She literrly put the brush on the colours and loaded the brush  But weird as she only had to do that about twice then the colour was there on the vanilla stick on her arm Weird as she never had to wet brush or what ever you did Hun  Do you think it's a faulty pallete I mean I know they saying it's just glitter  But it's not when you put a base on under Neath  She suggested the colour stivks x


----------



## beautycool (Jul 19, 2014)

See the green x it def works here on the vanilla stick very pretty xxx I do like it


----------



## kath00 (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmmm, I may have to go to the store and see if I can exchange it.  Mine has nothing but glitter.


----------



## beautycool (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi Hun that was with the vanilla stick though chik


----------



## califabulous (Sep 8, 2014)

[h=1][/h]  Has anyone tried the new weightless skin powder foundation?  I see it is up on sephora and nordstrom's.  I ordered it tonight in warm almond.  Can't wait to try it out... i hope the shades are the same!


----------



## pinorange11 (Sep 11, 2014)

califabulous said:


> [h=1][/h]  Has anyone tried the new weightless skin powder foundation?  I see it is up on sephora and nordstrom's.  I ordered it tonight in warm almond.  Can't wait to try it out... i hope the shades are the same!


  I just received my warm sand (2.5) from sephora. It's a little lighter in the pan than the liquid foundation in warm sand, but idk if the powder foundation would get darker when applied--i guess i would just have to wear it around tomorrow to find out!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Sep 17, 2014)

How long do the cream liners last you guys?


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 18, 2014)

@throwitawaynow - I have had mine for about 6 months and it works fine. I do think it has dried out a little; I have to do a few extra swipes to get the same color payoff I once did. I don't know if that's just the shade type I have though - I have chocolate shimmer ink. Maybe the shimmer shades get rougher quicker?


----------



## GinghamDot (Sep 19, 2014)

I haven't had it on my face, but the texture of it on the fingers and swatched on my hand is bananas. I believe the counter staff said there is a lot of water in it, and it does feel insanely hydrating for a powder. Not cooling and wet like the old Prescriptives Magic powder, but just soft somehow, and it does look very skinlike, not at all masky. I hope it works out well for you!


----------



## GinghamDot (Sep 19, 2014)

On the face or in the pot? They melt off my makeup-eating eyes in about eight hours, and accordingly I have not used them in perhaps three years? I probably shouldn't risk an eye infection at this point!:shock:


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 8, 2014)

Just ordered the new Bronze Glow highlighting powder from Sephora (from her new holiday 2014 collection)! I believe Sephora only has the Bronze Glow and the palette (for now). There is also a Pink Glow. The highlighting powders are $45 each. Her Scotch on the Rocks collection is now available at Macy's, which has both the bronze and pink glow powders.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 8, 2014)

Swatches, please, when you get it!   I have never really been interested in Bobbi Brown (actually, I own nothing from her line) but this holiday collection is killing me. I want the Bronze Glow highlighting powder and Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick. The Warm Glow palette was in my loves but it looks like it sold out already with no intent to restock... I just added it last night o_o


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 9, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *itsmeg* 



Just ordered the new Bronze Glow highlighting powder from Sephora (from her new holiday 2014 collection)! I believe Sephora only has the Bronze Glow and the palette (for now). There is also a Pink Glow. The highlighting powders are $45 each. Her Scotch on the Rocks collection is now available at Macy's, which has both the bronze and pink glow powders.



  both the bronze glow and pink glow are on macy's website.  i ordered them both yesterday =)


----------



## jenise (Oct 9, 2014)

Yes swatches! Did anyone purchase the new copper diamond shimmer brick?


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 9, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yes swatches! Did anyone purchase the new copper diamond shimmer brick?


  It's actually not new since I have it from years ago.  I even tweeted Bobbi Brown to ask if it's the same as before and she said yes.  There should be tons of swatches online.  The casing before was all silver


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 9, 2014)

I wore Copper Diamond to see if it was backup worthy. It is. and there went my money


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 9, 2014)

So....Bronze Glow OR Copper Diamond? Which one is worth getting? I have Mac Soft and Gentle and BB Apricot (among other highlighters). What do you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## jenise (Oct 9, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> It's actually not new since I have it from years ago.  I even tweeted Bobbi Brown to ask if it's the same as before and she said yes.  There should be tons of swatches online.  The casing before was all silver


 Okay I thought it was different from the one released before! Money saved


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 9, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Swatches, please, when you get it!   I have never really been interested in Bobbi Brown (actually, I own nothing from her line) but this holiday collection is killing me. I want the Bronze Glow highlighting powder and Copper Diamond Shimmer Brick. The Warm Glow palette was in my loves but it looks like it sold out already with no intent to restock... I just added it last night o_o


   I had that eye palette in my cart and it was taken out. I can't even find that its sold out. It basically disappeared...


----------



## itsmeg (Oct 9, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> I had that eye palette in my cart and it was taken out. I can't even find that its sold out. It basically disappeared...


I know what you mean. I just looked on Sephora, and it's not even listed anymore. So I'm guessing Sephora will not be restocking? I know Macy's online has it in stock, and a few others. Just search google for Bobbi Brown Warm Glow palette and on the shopping tab, a few sites should pop up with it. Hope this helps!


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 9, 2014)

itsmeg said:


> I know what you mean. I just looked on Sephora, and it's not even listed anymore. So I'm guessing Sephora will not be restocking? I know Macy's online has it in stock, and a few others. Just search google for Bobbi Brown Warm Glow palette and on the shopping tab, a few sites should pop up with it. Hope this helps!


  Yeah I was gonna get it at sephora with a 10% off code but the palette is everywhere so I'm gonna wait for swatches before buying for full price.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 9, 2014)

Checked out the collection in store today and bought the Black Scotch gel liner, Bronze Glow Highlighter and Mini Eye palette.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 9, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Checked out the collection in store today and bought the Black Scotch gel liner, Bronze Glow Highlighter and Mini Eye palette.


  The Black Scotch gel liner - in the pot or is it a pencil liner? I cannot find it in the pot. Whats the color look like. I love the gel el in the pots


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 9, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Checked out the collection in store today and bought the Black Scotch gel liner, Bronze Glow Highlighter and Mini Eye palette.


   Did you see the bigger palette? Warm glow?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 9, 2014)

@elegant-one It's in the pot form. It's a deep dark (nearly black-- dark like MAC's Wholesome, though I haven't compared them side by side) with bronze shimmer. Really beautiful.

@sungelly87 I'm not sure which palette you're talking about it; I know there's a two tier one and the one with 9 shadows in an alligator like packaging, which is the one I have; I posted pics below 

  ETA: I checked the back of the palette and it says Warm Glow, lol, so yep, I have it!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 9, 2014)

[@]sungelly87[/@], [@]itsmeg[/@] -- This same thing happened to me with the Smashbox Cherry Smoke palette... It disappeared entirely from the site and then reappeared maybe two weeks later hboy:    





ccooper33 said:


> So....Bronze Glow OR Copper Diamond? Which one is worth getting? I have Mac Soft and Gentle and BB Apricot (among other highlighters). What do you guys think? Thanks!


  The same dilemma over here... right now I'm being a little overzealous and planning for both     [@]NYCBeautyJunkie[/@] they both look gorgeous!  EDIT -- Does tagging not work on the desktop version of Specktra? Someone please help me, lol


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 10, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @elegant-one  It's in the pot form. It's a deep dark (nearly black-- dark like MAC's Wholesome, though I haven't compared them side by side) with bronze shimmer. Really beautiful.  @sungelly87  I'm not sure which palette you're talking about it; I know there's a two tier one and the one with 9 shadows in an alligator like packaging, which is the one I have; I posted pics below   ETA: I checked the back of the palette and it says Warm Glow, lol, so yep, I have it!


 Thanks! Let me know how you like the palette. Which store did you get it from?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 10, 2014)

@sungelly87 My Macy's had it in store; I was able to check with that whole 'pick-up in store' feature on their website.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Oct 10, 2014)

Found some additional pics of the highlighters/collection online; I noticed in store, that the pink is a mix of a pearl white and a soft pink... almost a marble effect, but not quite..

  NOT MY PICTURES!

  From @trendmood1 from instagram



  From @beautylogicblog on Instagram


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 10, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @sungelly87  My Macy's had it in store; I was able to check with that whole 'pick-up in store' feature on their website.


  Thanks! I ended up ordering online from Macy's. Couldn't resist. I also got the chance highlighter. Thinking about the pink one from here tho.


----------



## ccooper33 (Oct 10, 2014)

So I ended up in Nordstrom's yesterday and they had the new collection. I swatched the Bronze highlighter and it was wayyy to dark for my liking. I actually ended up liking the pink one more, even though it seemed very light and somewhat glittery. I ended up with Copper Diamond, which swatched a warm gold on me. I compared it to Mac Soft and Gentle and found that it made Soft and Gentle look white-ish in comparison. Overall, I'm happy with my purchase! It's a nice warm holiday highlight  Not to mention I love the packaging!


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 10, 2014)

I went to Neiman's today to celebrate payday and they had the Scotch on the Rocks collection, including the Warm Glow palette. I really loved it, so it came home with me! I thought I would post swatches for anyone who hasn't been able to see it in person. It was getting dark out when I took these so they're not the best. The first is with no flash, the second is with flash.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  The lightest shade is basically my skin tone, so it doesn't show up very well. But I still love it!  ompom:


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 10, 2014)

Warm Glow has reappeared on Sephora!  I was able to swatch Copper Diamond and Sandstone in stores today... they're both so lovely. I'm hoping to compare both CD and the Bronze Glow highlighter sometime this weekend.


----------



## jenise (Oct 11, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Warm Glow has reappeared on Sephora!  I was able to swatch Copper Diamond and Sandstone in stores today... they're both so lovely. I'm hoping to compare both CD and the Bronze Glow highlighter sometime this weekend.


 Sandstone is my absoulte favorite !!! Can't wait to get copper diamond and Can you please post pics of CP and bronze glow when you compare them!


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Oct 11, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I went to Neiman's today to celebrate payday and they had the Scotch on the Rocks collection, including the Warm Glow palette. I really loved it, so it came home with me! I thought I would post swatches for anyone who hasn't been able to see it in person. It was getting dark out when I took these so they're not the best. The first is with no flash, the second is with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Celebrate pay day ..... LOVE IT. Must remember to use that!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 11, 2014)

I bought the gel Scotch liner from Nordies. It looks so beautiful


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 12, 2014)

Anyone tried this? Bought it on Friday and tried it yesterday. Most beautiful chocolate brown eye !! My favourite is the cream shadow that comes with it - bronzey gold shade (bronze sugar)


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2014)

I just bought the Pink Glow. I hope I love it. Hardly any pics or swatches of it. Its really hard to find to buy. I wish Sephora would have had it. Sold out on BB.com. Sooo hoping its NOT glittery


----------



## deadSAVVY (Oct 14, 2014)

Was this shared already? (On mobile sorry if it's huge) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I grabbed Bronze Glow and it's not glittery at all. A bit more metallic ie. EDSF but softer and more natural-if that makes sense. Hope the Pink is just as nice, I've been eyeing it too


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 14, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just bought the Pink Glow. I hope I love it. Hardly any pics or swatches of it. Its really hard to find to buy. I wish Sephora would have had it. Sold out on BB.com. Sooo hoping its NOT glittery


  Please share if you find any swatches, or when you get it yourself! I'm on the fence about it, and can't find any swatches on fair skin.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 15, 2014)

deadSAVVY said:


> Was this shared already? (On mobile sorry if it's huge)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much for the pic hun! So they're not glittery....thats great to hear. 





laurennnxox said:


> Please share if you find any swatches, or when you get it yourself! I'm on the fence about it, and can't find any swatches on fair skin.


  I will as soon as i get it. Nordies is a bit slow so I'm not sure if I'll even get it this week yet.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 15, 2014)

jenise said:


> LavenderPearl said:
> 
> 
> > I was able to swatch Copper Diamond and Sandstone in stores today... they're both so lovely. I'm hoping to compare both CD and the Bronze Glow highlighter sometime this weekend.  Sandstone is my absoulte favorite !!! Can't wait to get copper diamond and Can you please post pics of CP and bronze glow when you compare them!
> ...


  Cripes, now I want Pink Glow too. Damn you, Bobbi Brown!


----------



## smallestkitten (Oct 16, 2014)

I swatched copper diamond instore today and it swatched easily/nicely on my hand but the texture seemed kind of hard, like it was hard to get enough product? It didn't really look like anything on my face, which is weird for shimmer bricks. Have other copper diamonds been performing less-than-excellently as well or do you think my store just have a crappy one?


----------



## beautycool (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi I missed out on the surf pallettes being I felt that they didn't work unless I used the vanilla stick with it  I'm on the fence still about this collection for holidays  I wouldn't know what to buy   I do like her stuff too !!!! Just don't know what would suit  And also I went to town to swatch that surf pallette  Now we have moved we live in shall I say the sticks now so miles away from the nearest major shopping centre away from mac n bb Lol great  I have to buy online now and I go by others swatching etc   Not the same as going to shops   I mainly buy my items from sephora anyhow or nordies   Cheaper than in the uk sometimes )))))))  Atleast I have caught up with this thread now  Nice little thread that don't take too long to catch up from my last post


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 16, 2014)

smallestkitten said:


> I swatched copper diamond instore today and it swatched easily/nicely on my hand but the texture seemed kind of hard, like it was hard to get enough product? It didn't really look like anything on my face, which is weird for shimmer bricks. Have other copper diamonds been performing less-than-excellently as well or do you think my store just have a crappy one?


  I had the same problem with a different shimmer brick! The in-store version of Rose swatches really nicely and when I got mine and took it home, I felt it was hard to get anything on the brush. Super weird, I'm not sure about Copper Diamond, though.


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 16, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Anyone tried this? Bought it on Friday and tried it yesterday. Most beautiful chocolate brown eye !! My favourite is the cream shadow that comes with it - bronzey gold shade (bronze sugar)


  Where did you buy this?


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 16, 2014)

Today I received the eye shadow palette from the holiday collection. The one that's in a croc case. Then I went and swatched it at nordstroms. The shadows were so hard and glittery. I'm gonna return my unopened one to Macy's. Very disappointed.


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 17, 2014)

sungelly87 said:


> Today I received the eye shadow palette from the holiday collection. The one that's in a croc case. Then I went and swatched it at nordstroms. The shadows were so hard and glittery. I'm gonna return my unopened one to Macy's. Very disappointed.


  I like some BB products (I love her BB cream, Pot Rouges and Illuminating Bronzer) but I've never been impressed with her e/s palettes. The Surf and Sand was the same - the green and blue shades looked beautiful in the pan but they were just glitter and little pigment. Pass.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

Pink Glow Highlighter - Not very "Pink" more of a very very slight pink champagne & VERY sparkley. In face, on me I pretty much only see sparkles all over my face  Disappointed in it.


----------



## ViolaS24 (Oct 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Pink Glow Highlighter - Not very "Pink" more of a very very slight pink champagne & VERY sparkley. In face, on me I pretty much only see sparkles all over my face  Disappointed in it.


  Oh noooo, I wish I would have seen this post before I placed my order on Nordstrom. Ehh...I guess I can always return it since they have free returns


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

ViolaS24 said:


> Oh noooo, I wish I would have seen this post before I placed my order on Nordstrom. Ehh...I guess I can always return it since they have free returns


  Maybe it will work for you dear. See how mine looks all whitish in the whole center & then the champagne color just on the edges - I wonder if thats normal. I would love to know if you end up liking yours


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Where did you buy this?


 @walkingdead I think its the trio with the 2 cream shadows and the gel liner (separate ones) that comes with a brush too. 

  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-bobbis-chocolates-long-wear-eye-trio-limited-edition-102-50-value/3857913


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Oct 17, 2014)

[@]elegant-one[/@] what a bummer! Are you planning on returning it??? I was thinking of ordering it but now I don't think I will. I got the bronze glow in the mail from sephora and it is gorgeous! I thought it would be too dark but it looks great on my skintone.   I was wondering if anyone that has both the copper diamond shimmer brick and the new bronze glow if you could post a side by side swatch?


----------



## ViolaS24 (Oct 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Maybe it will work for you dear. See how mine looks all whitish in the whole center & then the champagne color just on the edges - I wonder if thats normal. I would love to know if you end up liking yours


  Just ordered it today, I'll let you know once I get it. It does look very pretty in the pan 

  On the side note, I saw that you posted in Sephora thread that you've been liking Algenist products, they are having their own F&F sale on their website and it's 30% off and free shipping over $50. I'm thinking of ordering something too. It's just crazy how so many sales are going on at the same time lol


----------



## Audrey C (Oct 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Maybe it will work for you dear. See how mine looks all whitish in the whole center & then the champagne color just on the edges - I wonder if thats normal. I would love to know if you end up liking yours


  That doesn't look normal at all. Did it come that way?


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Oct 17, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> That doesn't look normal at all. Did it come that way?


  I think they all look a little bit different. Some have more color than others. At least that's how it appears from the pictures I've seen online


----------



## Monsy (Oct 17, 2014)

elegant do you have any of the shimmer bricks?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> That doesn't look normal at all. Did it come that way?


  Yes, it did. It looks weird right lol


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

Monsy said:


> elegant do you have any of the shimmer bricks?


  I have several of them & they are fine & not too shimmery. Shimmer is ok, but this one was glitter looking on my face.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

ViolaS24 said:


> Just ordered it today, I'll let you know once I get it. It does look very pretty in the pan
> 
> On the side note, I saw that you posted in Sephora thread that you've been liking Algenist products, they are having their own F&F sale on their website and it's 30% off and free shipping over $50. I'm thinking of ordering something too. It's just crazy how so many sales are going on at the same time lol


  Oh thanks! I should have thought to go there. I ordered a few pieces from the sephora sale. Aghh...oh well, at least I remembered to use ebates  Maybe I'll get the Algenist oil as its well liked. I'm very happy with what I am using now. I got the pore primer this time to try.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

samanthadee1688 said:


> I was wondering if anyone that has both the copper diamond shimmer brick and the new bronze glow if you could post a side by side swatch?


  Hi hun! I already returned it. Everyone seems to really like BG. I'm so happy it you love it. I bet its very very pretty on you.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have several of them & they are fine & not too shimmery. Shimmer is ok, but this one was glitter looking on my face.


  please share with me which ones you have
  i only have one rose quartz and it's ok nothing special
  i am debating between sandstone and beige


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 17, 2014)

[@]elegant-one[/@], sorry to hear Pink Glow didn't work out for you. I think there are variations in the powders bc someone else's that I saw did not look so white :/ Do you remember what the texture of Pink Glow was like? I thought it was a powder but people are mentioning Powder Gelees and EDSFs...  Bronze Glow swatch: https://juliasallure.wordpress.com/2014/10/15/bobbi-brown-bronze-glow-highlight-powder/  I still want to see them both in person, but it looks deeper and more orange than Copper Diamond from what I remember. Kind of reminds me of Magnetic Appeal EDSF, actually.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Oct 17, 2014)

Monsy said:


> elegant-one said:
> 
> 
> > I have several of them
> ...


  Ooh, seconded. Swatch post, pretty pretty please? :bouquet: Lol


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @walkingdead  I think its the trio with the 2 cream shadows and the gel liner (separate ones) that comes with a brush too.  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-b...eye-trio-limited-edition-102-50-value/3857913


  Hi V!  Thank you!  I thought it was a palette.  I like it... I'm getting it.  Please let me know how you like bronze glow.  I think I'm following your footsteps with the highlighters


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Hi V!  Thank you!  I thought it was a palette.  I like it... I'm getting it.  Please let me know how you like bronze glow.  I think I'm following your footsteps with the highlighters


 That set looks really nice!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That set looks really nice!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 17, 2014)

I got PG too, and I actually really love it.  I am a shimmery/glittery girl, though. They're definitely marbled, and mine looks a little different! I looks really pretty when I go out at night, and know there will be dim lighting, (ie. restaurants or bars). I have a shimmer brick, and to me Pink Glow is much softer. I feel like I have rub harder or swirl my brush harder on my Rose SB than I do on PG. I like the texture of PG more. Here is what mine looks like!





  Bronze glow was a little too much for me, I'm pretty pale and am not much of a bronzer or warm type of glow person. But I feel like it would look very flattering on many people, though!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> I still want to see them both in person, but it looks deeper and more orange than Copper Diamond from what I remember. Kind of reminds me of Magnetic Appeal EDSF, actually.


  aww, thanks hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The texture felt smooth, not gritty or powdery - silky. Yes, maybe a bit more like the EDSF's


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

Monsy said:


> please share with me which ones you have
> i only have one rose quartz and it's ok nothing special
> i am debating between sandstone and beige
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

@walkingdead swatches of copper diamond, Pink Glow & bronze Glow!! PG def had some obvious shimmer compared to the BG & CD!! Both are really pretty!!! Can't go wrong with either or both!! (CD shimmer brick & bronze glow) PG is nice but I did not like it all that much!! Hth!!


----------



## jenise (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @walkingdead swatches of copper diamond, Pink Glow & bronze Glow!! PG def had some obvious shimmer compared to the BG & CD!! Both are really pretty!!! Can't go wrong with either or both!! (CD shimmer brick & bronze glow) PG is nice but I did not like it all that much!! Hth!!


 Yay glad you liked them


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> @walkingdead swatches of copper diamond, Pink Glow & bronze Glow!! PG def had some obvious shimmer compared to the BG & CD!! Both are really pretty!!! Can't go wrong with either or both!! (CD shimmer brick & bronze glow) PG is nice but I did not like it all that much!! Hth!!


  Thank you V.  I'm liking CD!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


>


They all look pretty on you! At least PG has somewhat of a pink cast to it on your skin. Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> They all look pretty on you! At least PG has somewhat of a pink cast to it on your skin. Thanks for the swatches!


 Thanks elegant!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

jenise said:


> Yay glad you liked them


 I did!!! I am getting CD too! And well sandstone looked quite pretty too (dunno why I went and swatched that) :shock:


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you V.  I'm liking CD!


  Yay!!! It is really pretty and the sheen is finer too!!


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did!!! I am getting CD too! And well sandstone looked quite pretty too (dunno why I went and swatched that) :shock:


  LOL!you are getting both!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> LOL!you are getting both!


 Noooooooo!! Forgetting that I even saw sandstone :haha: Edit: BG and CD yes!! ️


----------



## jenise (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I did!!! I am getting CD too! And well sandstone looked quite pretty too (dunno why I went and swatched that) :shock:


 SANDSTONE IS PERFECTION


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thanks elegant!!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 17, 2014)

I just got PG today and it's so pretty. I have an older version of copper diamond and am waiting for bronze glow from sephora f&f.....I think I went a bit crazy lol


----------



## chloecat (Oct 18, 2014)

I bought the Pink Glow yesterday, and mine looks the same. The girl said they are all like that. I love how sparkly it is. I think it's really pretty.


----------



## chloecat (Oct 18, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> I still want to see them both in person, but it looks deeper and more orange than Copper Diamond from what I remember. Kind of reminds me of Magnetic Appeal EDSF, actually.


It's very, very, soft and it does seem almost like the Extra Dimension powders.


----------



## kath00 (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh boy.  I can't decide on anything so I ordered everything.  ROFL.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 18, 2014)

Monsy said:


> elegant do you have any of the shimmer bricks?


  I have Rose & Peony but I was thinking that I also had one call Nectar  but I can't find it ...yet. It might be in one of my other drawers LOL


----------



## mango13 (Oct 18, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have Rose & Peony but I was thinking that I also had one call Nectar  but I can't find it ...yet. It might be in one of my other drawers LOL


  You should try Apricot! It's such a great product.


----------



## chloecat (Oct 20, 2014)

I bought the Scotch on the Rocks Black Scotch liner, and the Warm Glow palette. They suck! The liner is so dry and the pretty color in the jar doesn't translate onto the eye well. The palette is the best compact she's ever done, the croco, but the shadows are awful!!!! The pigmentation sucks. I can't believe I have to return both. I am so bummed. The Pink Glow and Bronze Glow shimmer powders are so pretty though. I will keep those.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2014)

I only got scotch on the rocks eyeliner I am gonna play with it today. Hopefully it's not so bad


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 20, 2014)

OMG guys i am SO sad about Pink Glow!! I swatched it in the store and it was beautiful but when I put it on my face this morning it looked like that chick from Frozen pooped on my face!!!! anyone else have this? Maybe I used the wrong brush...i used a duo fibre mac 131 (i think that's the number)...but ya, no color all glitter =(


----------



## chloecat (Oct 20, 2014)

I just used  a regular MAC brush and mine looked fine.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2014)

chloecat said:


> I bought the Scotch on the Rocks Black Scotch liner, and the Warm Glow palette. They suck! The liner is so dry and the pretty color in the jar doesn't translate onto the eye well. The palette is the best compact she's ever done, the croco, but the shadows are awful!!!! The pigmentation sucks. I can't believe I have to return both. I am so bummed. The Pink Glow and Bronze Glow shimmer powders are so pretty though. I will keep those.


  you probably got a bad one

  i just tried mine and it's VERY creamy and super pigmented 

  will post swatch!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 20, 2014)

Monsy said:


>


  Oh, I love this! Is this the part of the trio chocolate gel eyeliners, or whatever? Or is it separate?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2014)

Monsy said:


>


Ooh, that is freakin GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks hun! I haven't tried mine yet.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> OMG guys i am SO sad about Pink Glow!! I swatched it in the store and it was beautiful but when I put it on my face this morning it looked like that chick from Frozen pooped on my face!!!! anyone else have this? Maybe I used the wrong brush...i used a duo fibre mac 131 (i think that's the number)...but ya, no color all glitter =(


  So sad.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Yep, thats how I felt about it & sent it back immediately. What a disappointment it is.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2014)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh, I love this! Is this the part of the trio chocolate gel eyeliners, or whatever? Or is it separate?


  it's separate
  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/bobbi-brown-scotch-on-the-rocks-long-wear-gel-eyeliner/3903326


----------



## chloecat (Oct 20, 2014)

Monsy said:


>


Hmmmm, well darn. I guess I did get a bad one. I usually have good luck with my BB gel liners. I only had one other one that was dry and that was Denim Ink from a few years ago. I bought mine in the store, so maybe I will send this back and get Nordstrom.com to exchange it from their supply. Did you happen to check out the Warm Glow palette in the croco packaging? The tester they had out felt smooth and was pigmented. The one I bought was dry and hard.


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 20, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> So sad.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It swatches beautifully and then...nothing appeared on my skin except sparkle. i had to buff it out before going to work.  It looked like i came from a rave!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2014)

chloecat said:


> Hmmmm, well darn. I guess I did get a bad one. I usually have good luck with my BB gel liners. I only had one other one that was dry and that was Denim Ink from a few years ago. I bought mine in the store, so maybe I will send this back and get Nordstrom.com to exchange it from their supply. Did you happen to check out the Warm Glow palette in the croco packaging? The tester they had out felt smooth and was pigmented. The one I bought was dry and hard.


  This is my first BB gel eyeliner so I can't really compare to other ones. I usually use mac fluidlines and BB is as good at least this one. 
  return yours and get another one 

  I haven't checked anything in person and I never buy BB LE palettes because they suck. poor pigment, fallout... nice to look at and that's all


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Oct 20, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> I was able to swatch Copper Diamond and Sandstone in stores today... they're both so lovely. I'm hoping to compare both CD and the Bronze Glow highlighter sometime this weekend.


Take a pass on the CD highlighter from the Holiday collection. There is an overspray that is quite shimmery but once you get past that its not so pretty and reminds me more of matte chalky eyeshadow than a highlighter. Maybe I just have a dud but just wanted to give you a heads up warning to watch out with the Dior.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2014)

I LOVE the bb gel liners. I use the Espresso ALL the time. I did get one of the gel liners from NM one time & it was stiff & dry so they sent me another one & it was fine. So, it does happen.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 20, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> It swatches beautifully and then...nothing appeared on my skin except sparkle. i had to buff it out before going to work.  It looked like i came from a rave!











yep, it looked the same on me. Just think how pretty it COULD have been.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 20, 2014)

That gel liner looks fab, I got the chocolate trio and I think this would go well with those. This is being added to my list  that swatch sold me !


----------



## smallestkitten (Oct 20, 2014)

chloecat said:


> I bought the Scotch on the Rocks Black Scotch liner, and the Warm Glow palette. They suck! The liner is so dry and the pretty color in the jar doesn't translate onto the eye well. The palette is the best compact she's ever done, the croco, *but the shadows are awful!!!! The pigmentation sucks.* I can't believe I have to return both. I am so bummed. The Pink Glow and Bronze Glow shimmer powders are so pretty though. I will keep those.


  I feel this way about every single Bobbi eye palette. Like, all of them. I swatched some single shadows the other day and was surprised to find they're actually good, haha. But I can't remember the last time there was a Bobbi palette that was actually worth the money. 

  (I still want to buy them all because I loooove love love the packaging, but I try to restrain myself)


----------



## orangewasabi (Oct 20, 2014)

Has anyone had any issues with the glitter from the scotch on the rocks eyeliner getting in their eyes?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 21, 2014)

Wearing black scotch eyeliner today. I love it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Wearing black scotch eyeliner today. I love it.


  Beautiful!! I think when I go to my local Dior counter to pick up pieces of that collection, I'm going to snag the eyeliner.


----------



## mango13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Wearing black scotch eyeliner today. I love it.


  Looks amazing!!! I'm definitely going to check it out.


----------



## chloecat (Oct 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Wearing black scotch eyeliner today. I love it.


That looks really nice on you. What eye shadow colors are you wearing?


----------



## chloecat (Oct 21, 2014)

smallestkitten said:


> I feel this way about every single Bobbi eye palette. Like, all of them. I swatched some single shadows the other day and was surprised to find they're actually good, haha. But I can't remember the last time there was a Bobbi palette that was actually worth the money.
> 
> (I still want to buy them all because I loooove love love the packaging, but I try to restrain myself)


I don't know what the deal is with her palettes, and I can't believe the line is doing well. I love the shimmer bricks and her gel liners, but those darn palettes are crap. Lol!! I hope they get better and reformulate them.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Wearing black scotch eyeliner today. I love it.












 OMGosh Monsy thats GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What else are you wearing on your lids? Amazing


----------



## TheLadyDanger (Oct 21, 2014)

Has anyone else picked up the new highlights from the holiday collection? The texture and consistency remind me a lot of MAC's In Extra Dimension highlighters!


----------



## kath00 (Oct 21, 2014)

I returned the Sand and Sea palettes this summer (both) as well because there was nothing but glitter on my eyes from almost every single color.  I agree they just have GOT to reformulate their eyeshadows in general.  I am surprised they have not figured this out given that it's the same company as MAC and Estee Lauder, who don't have this problem with their products.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone. I am wearing Chanel illusion d ombre in Contvoise all over my lid, and Too faced Natural eye palette (top row, three matte shades)


----------



## chloecat (Oct 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Thank you everyone. I am wearing Chanel illusion d ombre in Contvoise all over my lid, and Too faced Natural eye palette (top row, three matte shades)


Thanks, I may have to get that palette. I have the leopard one and I really like it.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 21, 2014)

I had to go to Chanel training early this morning so this makeup I did at 5.30 am 

  It doesn't have to be too faced it can be any nude matte eyeshadows


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Natural Light, shade)


----------



## Monsy (Oct 21, 2014)

I need help deciding between beige and sandstone


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's REALLY beautiful on your skin


----------



## walkingdead (Oct 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow!! :eyelove:   (Natural Light, shade) [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


  So pretty V!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 21, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> That's REALLY beautiful on your skin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It is a lovely shade Buddy!!! And not too bronzey too...


----------



## jenise (Oct 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I need help deciding between beige and sandstone


 Sandstone!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Oct 21, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Wearing black scotch eyeliner today. I love it.








  Monsy u show off u!!! I love it. I've actually added it to my nordy cart becuz of ur swatches. Thanx! im getting bronze glow too cuz yall swatches are lookin goooorgeous! plus lemme take advantage of this sale lol


----------



## Monsy (Oct 21, 2014)

at least you will get it with 10% off
  I ordered it before the discount


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 22, 2014)

Monsy said:


> I need help deciding between beige and sandstone


  Beige is perm. Sandstone is LE.  Sandstone is a dupe for another shimmerbrick called Beach.  Beach is one of my faves and I have a backup of it....but I would've gotten Sandstone if it wasn't a dupe


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 23, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Pink Glow Highlighter - Not very "Pink" more of a very very slight pink champagne & VERY sparkley. In face, on me I pretty much only see sparkles all over my face  Disappointed in it.


  I had the same reaction!  I applied it on my cheeks at the store and was very disappointed.  It not only was sparkly, it was super frosty  even with a light hand.  I like a glow, but I don't like frost or heavy metallics on my cheeks.  Plus, this particular tester was heavy on the "rose" tone, so it ended up being dark on me.  I wanted a light opalescent pink!  My husband took one look at me (he's my makeup buddy!  LOL!) and immediately said no.  LOL.


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 23, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Wearing black scotch eyeliner today. I love it.


  Oh my god, beautiful!  I have to get this now!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 24, 2014)

Ladies, I got the black scotch gel liner and absolutely love it! Thank you Monsy for being an enabler, hehe.


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Oct 24, 2014)

Okay ladies I need opinions!!! Should I get the estee lauder crystal baby or the pink glow by Bobbi brown


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 24, 2014)

samanthadee1688 said:


> Okay ladies I need opinions!!! Should I get the estee lauder crystal baby or the pink glow by Bobbi brown


  crystal baby!


----------



## jenise (Oct 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> crystal baby!


 Agreed


----------



## samanthadee1688 (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you girls


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 26, 2014)

I told myself that I was gonna wait until the VIB sale to buy Bronze Glow, but I broke down and bought it on Nordstrom's site last night! Even though the Sephora discount would be better, I told myself that it could possibly sell out before the sale came around lol. I also noticed that Pink Glow wasn't even available on the Sephora website, so that selling out really convinced me to buy iBronze Glow. Unless it was never available at Sephora... :shock:


----------



## jenise (Oct 26, 2014)

ElectricLady said:


> I told myself that I was gonna wait until the VIB sale to buy Bronze Glow, but I broke down and bought it on Nordstrom's site last night! Even though the Sephora discount would be better, I told myself that it could possibly sell out before the sale came around lol. I also noticed that Pink Glow wasn't even available on the Sephora website, so that selling out really convinced me to buy iBronze Glow. Unless it was never available at Sephora... :shock:


 It was never available!


----------



## kaira (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm waiting for the sephora sale also. I wonder of the holiday gel liner will appear on sephora?


----------



## sugarberry (Oct 26, 2014)

Got the eyeliner!  It is gorgeous!  The copper shimmers show up so well on me, and it lasted all day!  This is my first Bobbi Brown liner, and I think it's way better than MAC's.  I might have to buy a backup of this only because I had a pencil in a similar colour once that was limited edition, and I haven't been able to find a replacement since then.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 26, 2014)

sugarberry said:


> Got the eyeliner!  It is gorgeous!  The copper shimmers show up so well on me, and it lasted all day!  This is my first Bobbi Brown liner, and I think it's way better than MAC's.  I might have to buy a backup of this only because I had a pencil in a similar colour once that was limited edition, and I haven't been able to find a replacement since then.


  I seriously love the eyeliner too! I've also been pondering a backup, but I don't know how long gel liners will last? I'm worried I'd have a backup and it would go bad before I could get to it.


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Oct 26, 2014)

I haven't had any issues with the bulk of her eye palettes. Thru trial and error I learned her more shimmery/glitter shades actually work best on a non-primed eye. They actually adhere better on bare skin. When I use a primer the color is mute and fallout is insane. Even brush application techinque is vital to get the best look....patting product versus using a sweeping motion to apply her shadows is a must when applying the lid color then you use a sweeping motion when going in on the crease because then that shadow already has a base to work with. I have oily lids and even without using primer with Bobbi Brown shadows I don't experience fading or creasing.


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 26, 2014)

jenise said:


> It was never available!


  I had a feeling! Now I feel a little guilty for my purchase... but not really lol.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Oct 27, 2014)

got my nordies order of the bronze glow n eyeliner!!!! i'll throw my face on tomorrow n snap pics!! EEEEK!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 27, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> got my nordies order of the bronze glow n eyeliner!!!! i'll throw my face on tomorrow n snap pics!! EEEEK!!


  what's the name of the liner? sorry if u guys mentioned it already. I only saw a picture and I need it lol!
  That highlight is life, love it!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 27, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> what's the name of the liner? sorry if u guys mentioned it already. I only saw a picture and I need it lol!
> That highlight is life, love it!


  Black Scotch!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Oct 27, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> what's the name of the liner? sorry if u guys mentioned it already. I only saw a picture and I need it lol!
> That highlight is life, love it!


  black scotch!! special packagin n erythang


----------



## v0ltagekid (Oct 27, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> black scotch!! special packagin n erythang


  buying it <3
  thank you ladies!


----------



## purplerinne (Oct 28, 2014)

So I received Bronze Glow and my backup of Copper Diamond and Bronze glow is a bit too bronze for my NC35 complexion lol Copper Diamond isn't an exact match to the first version but it's not awful.  I actually really like it since it had a tad more color than the first release.  I'm going to return Bronze glow and get a backup to my backup CD.


----------



## ElectricLady (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm loving the Bronze Glow highlighter! Initially, I was thrown off by it because it was pretty shimmery and completely different than what I was used to (I wear Becca Topaz all the time). The first time I wore it, it looked so glittery and I wasn't feeling it too much. But I wore it today and liked it so much better! It gives off nice sheen, more so than a golden bronze-y color.


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 31, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Wearing black scotch eyeliner today. I love it.


  Gorge! I need this!


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 31, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Pink Glow Highlighter - Not very "Pink" more of a very very slight pink champagne & VERY sparkley. In face, on me I pretty much only see sparkles all over my face  Disappointed in it.


  Awww. I swatched this in store and fell in love. I kept going back and forth between this and Copper Diamond. I really like the copper but thought it looked too chalky on me, so I got two of the pink!!!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 1, 2014)

I think I'm skipping all of these. BG is too shimmery for my tastes, and I'm more interested in the Becca SSPs. Although Dior Copper Diamond is making me feel like I don't need any more highlighters in my life   Swatched the gel liner today, though, and it is gorgeousss. It's not on Sephora's website but it was in-store, and I fully intend to head back in next week to buy in person!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Nov 1, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> *I think I'm skipping all of these.* BG is too shimmery for my tastes, and I'm more interested in the Becca SSPs. Although Dior Copper Diamond is making me feel like I don't need any more highlighters in my life   Swatched the gel liner today, though, and it is gorgeousss. It's not on Sephora's website but it was in-store, and I fully intend to head back in next week to buy in person!


  Retracting this statement for Copper Diamond and/or Sandstone. Ah, the life of a beauty addict :haha:


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Nov 1, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Retracting this statement for Copper Diamond and/or Sandstone. Ah, the life of a beauty addict :haha:


I found that using the right brush is key with these highlighters. Because I didn't like it either...till I used a fan brush. Enjoy beautiful!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Awww. I swatched this in store and fell in love. I kept going back and forth between this and Copper Diamond. I really like the copper but thought it looked too chalky on me, so I got two of the pink!!!


  Well thats awesome! I think it does show up better & more pink glow on olive & darker skin. So, you're lucky that it works for you. I'm sure it looks really pretty on you hun!


----------



## kaira (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't know what to do. I received the copper shimmer bricks but it's chipped in the corner and the pan is placed crooked in the compact. The OCD in me can't stand it lol. But it's sold out on the sephora's website so I can't even ask for an exchange


----------



## Monsy (Nov 3, 2014)

kaira said:


> I don't know what to do. I received the copper shimmer bricks but it's chipped in the corner and the pan is placed crooked in the compact. The OCD in me can't stand it lol. But it's sold out on the sephora's website so I can't even ask for an exchange


  My only shimmer brick I have is exactly like that.


----------



## kaira (Nov 3, 2014)

Monsy said:


> My only shimmer brick I have is exactly like that.


  Ohhh. Thank you for letting me know. I guess it's a very fragile item. I'll be ok with the chipped corner but the crooked pan kills me lol


----------



## jenise (Nov 3, 2014)

kaira said:


> I don't know what to do. I received the copper shimmer bricks but it's chipped in the corner and the pan is placed crooked in the compact. The OCD in me can't stand it lol. But it's sold out on the sephora's website so I can't even ask for an exchange


 That happened to my moms and she called and they refunded her


----------



## laurennnxox (Nov 3, 2014)

Monsy said:


> My only shimmer brick I have is exactly like that.


  Same, I have a shimmer brick from Dillards and it came slightly crooked in the compact. Suuuuper annoying!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

kaira said:


> I don't know what to do. I received the copper shimmer bricks but it's chipped in the corner and the pan is placed crooked in the compact. The OCD in me can't stand it lol. But it's sold out on the sephora's website so I can't even ask for an exchange


  mine came the same way! its placed crooked in the compact!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Nov 3, 2014)

kaira said:


> I don't know what to do. I received the copper shimmer bricks but it's chipped in the corner and the pan is placed crooked in the compact. The OCD in me can't stand it lol. But it's sold out on the sephora's website so I can't even ask for an exchange


  The OCD in me couldn't take it lol so I understand


----------



## Rainbunny (Nov 9, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Art sticks? I ordered one in Dusty Pink online today. Looks like it would be great to keep in the purse for lipstick and blush touch-ups during the day.


----------



## GinghamDot (Nov 21, 2014)

I have it in Cherrywood and I love the color. I, too, am quite pale (around BB Alabaster to Porcelain) and I love the sheerness and vibrancy of Cherrywood. It can be a little drying, and I find the need for a separate sharpener annoying, but I do love it.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 21, 2014)

Sandstone


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 24, 2014)

Monsy said:


> Sandstone


  Can you do a swatch of this? please?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 24, 2014)

Monsy said:


>


  Thank you for the swatches!!...it's really pretty how do you like it so far?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2014)

It is ok. nothing more than ok for now. I am never wowed by her stuff. never. except that gel eyeliner from the holiday collection

  sandstone is pretty but very dupable. i probably have 5 other highlighters like this one.


----------



## Saiti Ah (Nov 24, 2014)

Monsy said:


> It is ok. nothing more than ok for now. I am never wowed by her stuff. never. except that gel eyeliner from the holiday collection
> 
> sandstone is pretty but very dupable. i probably have 5 other highlighters like this one.


  Since it's nothing spectacular and different i think i'll skip on this one...i have macs soft and gentle and becca's ssp in opal would you say that one of these are similar to sandstone?


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2014)

Soft and gentle I would say is similar enough


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

I have few shimmer bricks bought few years back (bronze / Pink Quatz / Rose), depotted to my mac palette 
  didnt give much love to them tho


----------



## jenise (Dec 23, 2014)

Renemacaddict said:


> I have few shimmer bricks bought few years back (bronze / Pink Quatz / Rose), depotted to my mac palette
> didnt give much love to them tho


  never knew you could depot them!


----------



## beautyjunkie12 (Dec 23, 2014)

Renemacaddict said:


> I have few shimmer bricks bought few years back (bronze / Pink Quatz / Rose), depotted to my mac palette  didnt give much love to them tho


Brave soul.I've heard way too many horror stories of repotting the shimmer bricks. Fan brush might change the outcome for ya. I like using mine as individual eye shadows. Or topped over a matte blush.


----------



## Renemacaddict (Dec 23, 2014)

beautyjunkie12 said:


> Brave soul.I've heard way too many horror stories of repotting the shimmer bricks. Fan brush might change the outcome for ya. I like using mine as individual eye shadows. Or topped over a matte blush.


    Lol...it took awhile to get these out  Somehow...I managed & still perfect condition


----------



## jlampley (Jan 3, 2015)

I purchased the Bronze Glow Highlighter. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## michelle79 (Jan 8, 2015)

jlampley said:


> I purchased the Bronze Glow Highlighter. Gorgeous!!!


  Where did you get yours from?


----------



## jlampley (Jan 8, 2015)

I got it from Sephora!


----------



## michelle79 (Jan 9, 2015)

jlampley said:


> I got it from Sephora!


I've been looking allover for one. I don't pay much attention to BB & of course when I heard about the greatness of Bronze Glow it was too late, it was sold out everywhere.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 19, 2015)

I didn't know of all the hype when I purchase BG. I placed a back order for it on Nordstrom's online site on Nov. 7th and didn't get it until Dec. 6th. When they gave me an update on my order I was about to cancel it because I was debating if it was worth the price and wait. But I am so glad I did. I was on the fence about pink glow. But nonetheless I am VERY happy I didn't cancel. Its beautiful!! But since this collection just ended I believe it will pop up sparatically on different on line sites. I'll be keeping a look out for them.


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 19, 2015)

Is bronze glow really a dupe for whisper of gilt? Could anyone answer this or even give a swatch of each together?


----------



## jenise (Jan 19, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Is bronze glow really a dupe for whisper of gilt? Could anyone answer this or even give a swatch of each together?


 I don't think so!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> I don't think so!


  i should just let that dream of ever owning wog go. but some dreams never die i guess


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> I don't think so!


  Let me ask you a question. Would you pay 65 for a BU of the BB bronzer? I ask because I saw the pink bronzer for 45 on one site but with shipping and tax it came up to 59 and change. I really want a bu of this one but wondering if I should just take the plunge.


----------



## jenise (Jan 19, 2015)

dcarrington said:


> Let me ask you a question. Would you pay 65 for a BU of the BB bronzer? I ask because I saw the pink bronzer for 45 on one site but with shipping and tax it came up to 59 and change. I really want a bu of this one but wondering if I should just take the plunge.


  Hmmmm I don't think I would ! 





dcarrington said:


> i should just let that dream of ever owning wog go. but some dreams never die i guess


 Do you have Estée laudet heatwave? It's re-releasing in the spring / summer! People claim it is a dupe but I only have heatwave- it's gorgeous!


----------



## dcarrington (Jan 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Do you have Estée laudet heatwave? It's re-releasing in the spring / summer! People claim it is a dupe but I only have heatwave- it's gorgeous!


  Really?!? It is?  I'll look out for it. Thank you for letting me know. It would be epic if mac came out with WoG this year too. But heatwave will do just fine


----------



## laurennnxox (Jan 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> Do you have Estée laudet heatwave? It's re-releasing in the spring / summer! People claim it is a dupe but I only have heatwave- it's gorgeous!


  I wish they would re-release Modern Mercury from that line!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 19, 2015)

jenise said:


> dcarrington said:
> 
> 
> > Let me ask you a question. Would you pay 65 for a BU of the BB bronzer? I ask because I saw the pink bronzer for 45 on one site but with shipping and tax it came up to 59 and change. I really want a bu of this one but wondering if I should just take the plunge.
> ...


Is there an Estee Lauder thread? :O


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 19, 2015)

There is; I think it's on page 2. I'll bump it up for you.


----------



## kaira (Jan 20, 2015)

Estee Lauder Heat wave vs Mac WofG  

  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2013/03/estee-lauder-heat-wave-illuminating.html 



dcarrington said:


> Really?!? It is?  I'll look out for it. Thank you for letting me know. It would be epic if mac came out with WoG this year too. But heatwave will do just fine
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *jenise*
> ...


----------



## scarlettb (Mar 31, 2015)

Did anyone notice that bobbi brown lipsticks are $20.80 at Nordstrom? I wonder how long they will be this way.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 31, 2015)

scarlettb said:


> Did anyone notice that bobbi brown lipsticks are $20.80 at Nordstrom? I wonder how long they will be this way.


 They are price matching with bobbi brown website since there is a 20% off f&f going on!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 1, 2015)

scarlettb said:


> Did anyone notice that bobbi brown lipsticks are $20.80 at Nordstrom? I wonder how long they will be this way.


  Nordies does price matching when a sale on the site (or anywhere for that matter) is goin on! Urban Decay was discounted last month or whenever UD site had the family & friends sale...there's also a mac brush thats price matched too from $42 to $31


----------



## Kaipie20 (Apr 3, 2015)

Just got the skin foundation like the color and went on nice but now I'm like should I have gotten the stick instead? I've never tried her foundation so idk which is better


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm debating getting the art stuck in Hot Berry while its discounted. Seems like I should decide quickly since it looks like the F&F sale is over today!  Has anyone tried Bobbi's art sticks or anything from the Hot Nudes collection?


----------



## LavenderPearl (Apr 6, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm debating getting the art stuck in Hot Berry while its discounted. Seems like I should decide quickly since it looks like the F&F sale is over today!  Has anyone tried Bobbi's art sticks or anything from the Hot Nudes collection?


I was interested in the Art Sticks too, I've had a few shades on my Sephora Loves list. The Hot Pink and Hot Berry shades in this collection are super similar -- Hot Berry's just a little darker and more purple than Hot Pink. Hot Berry is also brighter than Bright Raspberry.  Did you end up picking anything up from the sale?


----------



## ryan-eh (May 2, 2015)

I was talking about the S/S 2015 Shimmering Sands palette recently, so here are some swatches!

  I decided to swatch it only after cleaning both my flat brushes and both my fluffy brushes (I'm always thinking ahead), so these are wet swatches done with a random Sonia Kashuk for Target brush.  They'd look better with a good brush.  I also managed to take only one picture of the lightest shade haha.  It's quite pale.  

  As you can see, it's pretty sparkly.  I like it a lot, but I'd recommend a good primer and a good brush.  I also don't plan on wearing it to work much haha.    It's a small palette, too (nail polish for scale).


----------



## MorenitaLokita (May 9, 2015)

I tried on "burnt red" lipstick this week and fell in love


----------



## EmilyLouise (Jul 23, 2015)

Kaipie20 said:


> Just got the skin foundation like the color and went on nice but now I'm like should I have gotten the stick instead? I've never tried her foundation so idk which is better


  I have both and the long wear foundation as well. I do prefer the stick because you can choose cover and it's really easy to use, then I like skin second and long wear third.     Also has anyone tried Sandwash Pink and/or Sanwash Tulle lipsticks and if so does anyone know the differences? x


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone try the new serum concealer or serum correctors?  I think I will check it out soon.  I had a corrector and like the formula but felt it was a bit too thick.  These may be just the trick.


----------



## YarahFlower (Jul 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Anyone try the new serum concealer or serum correctors?  I think I will check it out soon.  I had a corrector and like the formula but felt it was a bit too thick.  These may be just the trick.


I'm interested too..


----------



## Ernie (Aug 23, 2015)

The new Greige polish with Smoky Topaz over it.


----------



## MissTania (Aug 26, 2015)

New lippies, I want the one in this picture!! From the computerised swatches on Nordies, I think this is Raspberry Pink!

  http://chicprofile.com/bobbi-brown-luxe-lip-color-for-fall-2015


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

very pretty, I feel like I have that shade. 

  Anyone use the new serum foundation, concealer, and corrector?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> very pretty, I feel like I have that shade.
> 
> Anyone use the new serum foundation, concealer, and corrector?


  I didnt know about these until you posted in the sephora thread! And Sephora had a offer code for mini serum concealer (3 shades choice). I chose that when i placed the recent order! Should be here tomm.


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I didnt know about these until you posted in the sephora thread! And Sephora had a offer code for mini serum concealer (3 shades choice). I chose that when i placed the recent order! Should be here tomm.


  ohhh cool.  I missed that code.  I think I like them better than the pot formula, and I promise I thought I saw a difference.  I'm going to test it out for a Month, and only using these.  

  I can't wait to see how you like it.


----------



## YarahFlower (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I didnt know about these until you posted in the sephora thread! And Sephora had a offer code for mini serum concealer (3 shades choice). I chose that when i placed the recent order! Should be here tomm.


 Is the code still active? If so, what is it?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> ohhh cool.  I missed that code.  I think I like them better than the pot formula, and I promise I thought I saw a difference.  I'm going to test it out for a Month, and only using these.
> 
> I can't wait to see how you like it.
> 
> ...


  I think it should be! It was a new one- CONCEAL


----------



## YarahFlower (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think it should be! It was a new one- CONCEAL


thanks luv


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

OMG, they are soo cute.  THey don't have my color, but I just love those cute little bottles.


----------



## YarahFlower (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG, they are soo cute.  THey don't have my color, but I just love those cute little bottles.


  What shade are you?


----------



## YarahFlower (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


  are these holiday?  I usually see these at the CCO's?


----------



## YarahFlower (Aug 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Golden.    are these holiday?  I usually see these at the CCO's?


 From what the instagramer stated,  it will be released autumn/winter. I like the palette titled "caramel"...i might just get it because the closest CCO to me is an hour away and they rarely have anything worth the drive    Do u like the BB concealer?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 26, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Do u like the BB concealer?


  I really do.  It is a lot easier to use than their pot concealer.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 31, 2015)

For those of you with either the cream eyeshadows in the pot or the eyeshadow sticks, do any of you use them under eyeshadows? What are they like? I'm looking at Bone in the pot formula and Vanilla in the stick formula (I want something lighter than MAC Painterly paint pot as a cream base but that isn't straight up white).


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 31, 2015)

I've never used one under shadows. I had one called burnished.  They were smooth, similar to paint pots, but I don't recall it being as thick.  I'm sorry, I threw mine away b/c it finally got old.


----------



## Rainbunny (Sep 1, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> For those of you with either the cream eyeshadows in the pot or the eyeshadow sticks, do any of you use them under eyeshadows? What are they like? I'm looking at Bone in the pot formula and Vanilla in the stick formula (I want something lighter than MAC Painterly paint pot as a cream base but that isn't straight up white).


  I have the stick in Sand, and have had no trouble using shadow in top. I have oily lids, too.


----------



## kaira (Sep 2, 2015)

I have the cream shadow in bone and it's a vanilla cream color (off white) which neutralizes my dark eyelids. It does crease if I don't use an eye primer underneath but I have oily lids and all the cream shadows crease on me. I prefer the bone cream shadow over painterly. I hope this helps.


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 2, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I've never used one under shadows. I had one called burnished.  They were smooth, similar to paint pots, but I don't recall it being as thick.  I'm sorry, I threw mine away b/c it finally got old.





Rainbunny said:


> I have the stick in Sand, and have had no trouble using shadow in top. I have oily lids, too.





kaira said:


> I have the cream shadow in bone and it's a vanilla cream color (off white) which neutralizes my dark eyelids. It does crease if I don't use an eye primer underneath but I have oily lids and all the cream shadows crease on me. I prefer the bone cream shadow over painterly. I hope this helps.


  You've all been super helpful. Thank you! :tip:


----------



## megzjada (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi all, I was matched at Mac to nc50, but I'm in between nc45, strong yellow undertones, as I'm Indian.I am not sure which shade I'm in Bobbi Brown, I think the skin liquid foundation, help...I'm definately sandlewood in Este lauder double wear, although it's a bit pink red, I apply with a light hand, and in Stila all day foundation and concealer I'm definitely Maple, stila has wonderful yellow undertones...perfect. I don't use alot, as my skin is quite clear, I love the way foundation polishes my face...and in Elizabeth Arden I'm Spice. My skin is loves Elizabeth Arden satin finish as it's soooo natural.Im fairly new at this foundation makeup process,  and love all the threads, also I use Avon fawn pressed powder and black opal pressed powder.I'm beautiful bronze in Black Opal, also just use one layer for all foundations.I'm a caramel nutmeg in Avon liquid foundation.also I was wondering about the Mac matchmaster, 7.0 or 7.5. Although I think 7.0 could be a bit light, but it will definitely work for me in the centre of face.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 8, 2015)

are you asking what shade you'd be in Bobbi Brown?  You should start at 6.5 Warm Almond.  It's hard to tell looking at the othr brands, but I'd start there.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks allot, I will. Appreciate your input. I am also "Spice" in Revlon colour stay...I tried bronze And "Nutmeg" but it didn't look quite right.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 9, 2015)

are you able to swatch and post a pic of all of your foundations?


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 9, 2015)

MissTania said:


> New lippies, I want the one in this picture!! From the computerised swatches on Nordies, I think this is Raspberry Pink!
> 
> http://chicprofile.com/bobbi-brown-luxe-lip-color-for-fall-2015


  I am in LOVE with these lipsticks. I only bought one so far, but I plan on buying at least half of them! I was never a fan of Bobbi's original lipstick formula. It felt and wore kind of like MAC's Satin finish lipsticks on me, which I never liked. But this formula just feels sooooo silky on my lips, and even though the color faded a bit throughout the day, it never wore completely off. Instead it left a beautiful stain behind on my lips. My heart says I need more, but my wallet says "girl, pace yourself..."


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

ChosenOne said:


> I am in LOVE with these lipsticks. I only bought one so far, but I plan on buying at least half of them! I was never a fan of Bobbi's original lipstick formula. It felt and wore kind of like MAC's Satin finish lipsticks on me, which I never liked. But this formula just feels sooooo silky on my lips, and even though the color faded a bit throughout the day, it never wore completely off. Instead it left a beautiful stain behind on my lips. *My heart says I need more, but my wallet says "girl, pace yourself..*."






So hard to do!!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So hard to do!!!


  You know it!!!


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 10, 2015)

Annnnd I just ordered 3 more.  The struggle is real.  Good thing I handle the bills and not hubsters.


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 10, 2015)

ChosenOne said:


> Annnnd I just ordered 3 more.  The struggle is real.  Good thing I handle the bills and not hubsters.


  I have to check these out now.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)

Yes of course, will do as soon as i get home, still on the grind...lunch time and 13:55 in the afternoon over here.


----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## megzjada (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2015)

megzjada said:


>


  Looks like you have tried them all. Lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 15, 2015)

You're probably btwn 6.5,7.  If it helps, I'm NC44/45 and wear 6 in the winter and 6.5 in the summer.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 15, 2015)

ChosenOne said:


> Annnnd I just ordered 3 more.  The struggle is real.  Good thing I handle the bills and not hubsters.


  Nice hauling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Please tell us how you like them! They won't be out in Australia for a while...but I might do an international haul before then
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm crazy about the creamy matte formula from Bobbi, they are the ultimate matte lipsticks! Just wish they had more shades.


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 15, 2015)

MissTania said:


> Nice hauling!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes, I agree! The creamy mattes were my favorite. (especially Calypso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  I could never get over the smell/taste of the original formula,even though some people love it, and the other formulas just weren't pigmented enough for my liking. But the Luxe lippies have taken the Bobbi crown! I have worn 3 shades so far: Plum Brandy, Neutral Rose, and Posh Pink. The other 3 I ordered are scheduled to be delivered today! I got Raspberry Pink, Pink Cloud, and Brocade.

  I have a serious lipstick addiction problem.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 16, 2015)

ChosenOne said:


> Yes, I agree! The creamy mattes were my favorite. (especially Calypso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Calypso, haven't eve worn it out yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hot, Pink Lily and Pink Nude are my faves. I haven't tried the other formulas except or owning Pink Cloud in the Creamy Lip Color and I noticed the scent and texture wasn't to my liking! I have only tried it briefly at home, I need to test it properly.

  I wonder if Pink Cloud in the Luxe is the same shade as mine- if so, bring it on! I'm looking on Nordies and it seems to match up! I have noticed the same names seem to appear across different lippies in her ranges, so i hope they co-ordinate.

  In addition to Raspberry Pink, also want Posh Pink, Pink Nude and Pink Guava so far
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please tell us about how you like them and if you can share some swatches, I would really love to see them!

  I have a pretty bad lipstick problem too


----------



## ChosenOne (Sep 16, 2015)

Swatches in natural light
  From left to right: Pink Cloud, Neutral Rose, Posh Pink, Raspberry Pink, Brocade, Plum Brandy

  Pink Cloud hardly shows up on my lips, but that's normal for me. Very light lip colors have a tendency to look like nothing on me. It just makes my lips slightly pinker. My friend has this one too though, and it's gorgeous on her. The perfect pale pink. I will say that this one faded fairly quickly, as lighter lip colors tend to do. Not nearly as much staying power as the others.

  Neutral Rose looks surprisingly orange-y in the pic, but it doesn't look that way at all on my lips. It's a great brown/pink hybrid on me. I paired it with MAC VG VI gloss the other day and it was like they were made for each other. I was surprised this one lasted as long as it did on my lips. Most of the color was still there even after a couple of slices of pizza.

  Posh Pink is a beautiful bright, blue-based pink. It's bordering on Barbie-ish without quite going there.

  Raspberry Pink and Brocade are next on my list to wear.

  Plum Brandy is the first one I bought. It's such a great deep plum! The color loses its full impact after a few hours, but never goes away completely. Even after eating, I was left with a beautiful plum stain on my lips. I popped one more swipe of it on after eating and it looked good as new.

  Really love this formula. Definitely the best-feeling lipstick I've ever worn, and nicely pigmented. All of my swatches were two swipes, and I didn't really even need to do two. Hope that helps!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2015)

anyone else try the serum concealers? I think I'm going to move on, they don't set very well. Or maybe I'm starting to use too much...  I'll keep playing.


----------



## MissTania (Sep 17, 2015)

ChosenOne said:


> Swatches in natural light
> From left to right: Pink Cloud, Neutral Rose, Posh Pink, Raspberry Pink, Brocade, Plum Brandy
> 
> Pink Cloud hardly shows up on my lips, but that's normal for me. Very light lip colors have a tendency to look like nothing on me. It just makes my lips slightly pinker. My friend has this one too though, and it's gorgeous on her. The perfect pale pink. I will say that this one faded fairly quickly, as lighter lip colors tend to do. Not nearly as much staying power as the others.
> ...


  Thank you so much for your wonderful swatches and descriptions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  They look lovely on you!

  I am getting Pink Cloud and Posh Pink as a result of them and you have confirmed my first choice of raspberry pink. I think we are getting them in November here - it seems so far away from now. I might do an order from the US soon and if I do, I will probably get them at that time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Brocade looks very pretty too, I think I will wait to check that one out in person!


----------



## megzjada (Sep 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Looks like you have tried them all. Lol


 Yep, I'm on the prowel


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 19, 2015)

Not sure if this was posted or if it is a repromote but there is a new LE shimmer Brick on nordstrom.
  http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/4160442?cm_mmc=Google_Product_Ads_pla_with_promotion_online-_-datafeed-_-women:makeup:cheek-_-5029078&mr:referralID=766657d8-5edc-11e5-9cda-005056941669&gclid=Cj0KEQjwj_SvBRC7k4DfkLHiuMABEiQAvPOaqWC9mmV5vfpu6C5bMQNPb_AAzjNGsEKmWhpclCi8akgaAn4X8P8HAQ


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure if this was posted or if it is a repromote but there is a new LE shimmer Brick on nordstrom. http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/4160442...fpu6C5bMQNPb_AAzjNGsEKmWhpclCi8akgaAn4X8P8HAQ


  I saw this yesterday,  and was wondering how close in color was it to pink quartz?! It doesn't look so unique,  however I have not seen swatches so the jury is still out  I'm going to nordstrom tomorrow and my store has it so I will report back


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I saw this yesterday,  and was wondering how close in color was it to pink quartz?! It doesn't look so unique,  however I have not seen swatches so the jury is still out  I'm going to nordstrom tomorrow and my store has it so I will report back


Please do im also curious thank you !


----------



## YarahFlower (Sep 19, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Please do im also curious thank you !


  I will definitely report back to you all if I go! I have a sinus infection,  so if I'm feeling bad like I did today, I won't be going  but I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure if this was posted or if it is a repromote but there is a new LE shimmer Brick on nordstrom.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/4160442?cm_mmc=Google_Product_Ads_pla_with_promotion_online-_-datafeed-_-women:makeup:cheek-_-5029078&mr:referralID=766657d8-5edc-11e5-9cda-005056941669&gclid=Cj0KEQjwj_SvBRC7k4DfkLHiuMABEiQAvPOaqWC9mmV5vfpu6C5bMQNPb_AAzjNGsEKmWhpclCi8akgaAn4X8P8HAQ
> Pretty but they're all starting to run together and look the same.
> 
> ...


   Yes.  I agree!!!  And what no name?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I will definitely report back to you all if I go! I have a sinus infection, so if I'm feeling bad like I did today, I won't be going
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Awww!  I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 19, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I will definitely report back to you all if I go! I have a sinus infection,  so if I'm feeling bad like I did today, I won't be going  but I'll keep you all updated!


Awh feel better !


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 21, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-bobbi-brown-luxe-lip-color-photos-swatches


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-bobbi-brown-luxe-lip-color-photos-swatches


  Wow. These shades are beautiful. I love ALL of them except Sunset Orange, Pal Coral and Retro Red.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow. These shades are beautiful. I love ALL of them except Sunset Orange, Pal Coral and Retro Red.


  Yes!! I addition to these there are a few sephora exclusive shades! I was thinking of getting the plum mauve one!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I addition to these there are a few sephora exclusive shades! I was thinking of getting the plum mauve one!!


  I love that one as well. I may get Brocade, Plum Brandy and Your Majesty.


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure if this was posted or if it is a repromote but there is a new LE shimmer Brick on nordstrom.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/4160442?cm_mmc=Google_Product_Ads_pla_with_promotion_online-_-datafeed-_-women:makeup:cheek-_-5029078&mr:referralID=766657d8-5edc-11e5-9cda-005056941669&gclid=Cj0KEQjwj_SvBRC7k4DfkLHiuMABEiQAvPOaqWC9mmV5vfpu6C5bMQNPb_AAzjNGsEKmWhpclCi8akgaAn4X8P8HAQ


I was looking up some information on this Shimmer Brick and I think it's a repromote. I don't have any Shimmer Bricks so I may get this or Pink Sunset, which is also listed as limited edition at Sephora.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> I was looking up some information on this Shimmer Brick and I think it's a repromote. I don't have any Shimmer Bricks so I may get this or Pink Sunset, which is also listed as limited edition at Sephora.


 You're probably right, and I didn't flinch when I saw it on Nordies a week ago for that same reason.  BB seems to have a few SBs that are close in appearance and effect.  I have Rose and Sunset Pink and different packaging isn't going to make me cave for this one.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 26, 2015)

i was thinking the same thing i do not think it is new


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (Sep 26, 2015)

What Shimmer Bricks do you all like the best? Although I don't intend on purchasing one now (spent too much money lately, lol), I would like to know what you all recommend. I wear NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation if that helps.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 26, 2015)

Sandstone or pink quartz would look nice on your skin tone


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 27, 2015)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> What Shimmer Bricks do you all like the best? Although I don't intend on purchasing one now (spent too much money lately, lol), I would like to know what you all recommend. I wear NW45 in MAC's Studio Fix Foundation if that helps.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're probably right, and I didn't flinch when I saw it on Nordies a week ago for that same reason.  BB seems to have a few SBs that are close in appearance and effect.  I have Rose and Sunset Pink and different packaging isn't going to make me cave for this one.


----------



## LuvKaya (Dec 27, 2015)

Did anyone else pick up the limited edition liquid highlighter? I bought it in bronze and love it. I wanted to know if anyone else felt the same way?


----------



## nudibelle (Jan 7, 2016)

I just discovered bobbi brown about two months ago
I cant explain it why just was never radar

the skincare!!!
transformed my SKINNNNNNN 
the moisturizer an oil 
my skin has never been more even toned

the eye cream is best one ive used 

I swatched the highlighting powder in Pink glow
at first I thought this was WAY too glittery
but when I saw it natural light...I. WAS. SOLD


----------



## handmedownstars (Jan 7, 2016)

The liquid highlighters I kind of love and kind of...don't. They get a little pilly with me.. BUT I LOVE the new glow powders from the strobing collection. The pink glow is SO PRETTY!!!

Also, 100% with Bobbi's skincare. My skin absolutely transformed when I started wearing it.. Have y'all tried her new masks??? I tried the Nourish one last night. AMAZING.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2016)

has anyone tried extra illuminating moisture balm?


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2016)

The new mini Shimmer Brick is the cutest thing I've ever seen (http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mini-shimmer-brick/4247020).


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> The new mini Shimmer Brick is the cutest thing I've ever seen (http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/mini-shimmer-brick/4247020).



I saw it today & it is so cute! I just don't do bronzers very much.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I saw it today & it is so cute! I just don't do bronzers very much.



It's actually a highlighter, EO!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> It's actually a highlighter, EO!



 HA! I didn't swatch it but the BB SA told it was a bronzer lol


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 9, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> HA! I didn't swatch it but the BB SA told it was a bronzer lol



LMAO! The shimmer bricks are highlighters!

I'm super fair, and find Bronze to be tonally similar to Becca Topaz in terms of how deep it is. Bronze is slightly lighter, and pinker. I also love how all of BB's highlighters are buildable and totally understated if you want to use them that way.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 9, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> LMAO! The shimmer bricks are highlighters!
> 
> I'm super fair, and find Bronze to be tonally similar to Becca Topaz in terms of how deep it is. Bronze is slightly lighter, and pinker. I also love how all of BB's highlighters are buildable and totally understated if you want to use them that way.



Haha, I know. I have several of the older ones. I agree, they're very nice. I couldn't really even see it because she was grabbing everything she could to show me lol. It looks so cute.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 9, 2016)

bronze is too dark for us pale ones
beige is so much better


----------



## Ravenhaired88 (Jan 10, 2016)

Don't own anything by Bobbi Brown but I'm interested in trying perfectly defined gel eyeliners in pitch black and possibly Violet night I love the idea of a twist up gel like formula so it's easy to apply on the go and long lasting. Obviously the black is a more sensible choice but I saw a swatch of Violet night online and it's just so stunning


----------



## sunshine817 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hello there ladies, have anyone ever use the foundation stick as a contour? I want to try it but i don't know how its gonna turn out and what shade to get? My shade for the stick foundation is Warm Beige 3.5 & Mac NC30. Any one have tried it yet. If so, help me please. THANKS!


----------



## Monsy (Jan 10, 2016)

I love her gel liner in black scotch. I am so glad it was added to the permanent line (it was limited edition last year for holidays).


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 10, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I love her gel liner in black scotch. I am so glad it was added to the permanent line (it was limited edition last year for holidays).
> 
> 
> View attachment 51261


Oh Monsy, that is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!! I love Black Scotch too. I love all her get liners


----------



## Monsy (Jan 10, 2016)

thank you I remember I did it at 5am 
I think i liked bronze shimmer too.


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 11, 2016)

Her gel liners, intensive skin corrector (I'm light bisque) and concealer (cool sand) are holy grail products for me. The Sterling Nights palette is another winner. Very underrated brand.


----------



## Kaidan (Jan 11, 2016)

Monsy said:


> I love her gel liner in black scotch. I am so glad it was added to the permanent line (it was limited edition last year for holidays).
> 
> 
> View attachment 51261



Beautiful! ??????


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 15, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> I just discovered bobbi brown about two months ago
> I cant explain it why just was never radar
> 
> the skincare!!!
> ...


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 15, 2016)

I picked up the serum foundation today at my local CCO. I haven't tried any serum-type foundation as of yet, so I'm very interested in how this one performs.

I see there were questions about the foundation that were brought up and (looking back in thread) it seemed like this wasn't a preferred product.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2016)

i have read somewhere she is coming out with another serum type but more nourishing foundation


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 16, 2016)

Monsy said:


> i have read somewhere she is coming out with another serum type but more nourishing foundation




That would make sense why there was entire shade run in my CCO of this formula. I _never_ find Alabaster, so I grab it when I see it. Any of the sticks, for instance, only ranged 2.5-6.5. Great for those ladies, rotten for 00 me.

I'm going to try it today to see what I think- it's a fantastic match to my skin (I had 2 swatches on my hand and the 2 employees couldn't find them.... yes, I bought 2 different foundations yesterday).


----------



## Monsy (Feb 12, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/02/bobbi-brown-nude-finish-illuminating-powder-review.html

i think i would love to try this


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 13, 2016)

Spotted at NY Fashion Week, snapped from their Snapchat...

View attachment 52185


----------



## Monsy (Feb 13, 2016)

they are up on nordies


----------



## Raindance (Feb 29, 2016)

nudibelle said:


> I just discovered bobbi brown about two months ago
> I cant explain it why just was never radar
> 
> the skincare!!!
> ...



Only just saw this.
Bobbi Brown gel hydrating cream - just ordered a refill because I love it.
I have mild to moderate rosacea and have not found anything that compares to this in terms of soothing and calming my cheeks.

I noticed that you can now select which samples to try if you order directly on line so I've some Extra Repair face cream on its way too to have in my travel toiletries bag.

Also I highly recommend the BB cream for a good light cover base which doesn't irritate my rosacea in the way full strength foundations do !


----------



## Raindance (Feb 29, 2016)

Ravenhaired88 said:


> Don't own anything by Bobbi Brown but I'm interested in trying perfectly defined gel eyeliners in pitch black and possibly Violet night I love the idea of a twist up gel like formula so it's easy to apply on the go and long lasting. Obviously the black is a more sensible choice but I saw a swatch of Violet night online and it's just so stunning



I personally don't get on with wood kohl or liner pencils and ususally buy Chanel Le Stylo but I tried these last year. I have the violet and love it - I find pure black is not flattering on me -  but I also got the brown one Scotch and whilst I loved the colour the product broke repeatedly making it an expensive purchase. Conversely the Violet has never broken. Undecided about whether I would purchase again.  However the gel liners in the pots are awesome ...


----------



## Monsy (Feb 29, 2016)

So I got the new new illumnating powder and debating on returning it.
color match is perfect i got Bare . I am mac nc15, chanel beige 10
texture is nice, not dry but not soft and silky either. it's just ok
it has A LOT of golden shimmer to it which i do not mind but some might. it does transfer on skin and is visible 
i didn't notice any kind of extra effect on skin like blurring imperfection, brightening etc... 


I really wanted to like this


----------



## sushi (Mar 5, 2016)

Are there any swatches of the new "Nude Finish Tinted Moisturizer"?

Most of the new illuminating powders look very warm and golden except the porcelain, mayby the only cool and silvery one


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2016)

I already returned illuminating powder i purchased.


----------



## missanka (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought the lightest shade (porcelain) of the nude illuminating powder yesterday and I'm not happy with it, it's very disappointing. Absolutely NO effect on the skin no glow nothing only chunky glitter allover the face. I had such high hopes for this


----------



## Monsy (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes that is my exact experience.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 4, 2016)

sushi said:


> Are there any swatches of the new "Nude Finish Tinted Moisturizer"?



I was just about to ask if anyone here has swatched or tried it (especially Porcelain Tint). I've found only one post with a swatch, and it's of only one shade.

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/2016/...inish-tinted-moisturizer-review-swatches.html


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 4, 2016)

Nordstrom is having 20% off all BB products!


----------



## Monsy (Apr 5, 2016)

they are price matching BB friends and family sale


----------



## Monsy (May 31, 2016)

there are 3 new highlighting powders on nordstrom from the new collection - telluride, sunset glow and afternoon glow? or are they new?

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/14460/42385/New/Highlighting-Powder--Telluride/FH16

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/14460/42386/New/Highlighting-Powder--Sunset-Glow/FH16

http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/14460/42387/New/Highlighting-Powder--Afternoon-Glow/FH16


----------



## boschicka (May 31, 2016)

Monsy said:


> there are 3 new highlighting powders on nordstrom from the new collection - telluride, sunset glow and afternoon glow? or are they new?
> 
> http://www.bobbibrowncosmetics.com/product/14460/42385/New/Highlighting-Powder--Telluride/FH16
> 
> ...




Yes!  Do you have either of the previous releases?  The bronze or the pink one?  I have the bronze and think it's lovely, but I know a lot of people complained about the pink being glittery and less than impressive.


----------



## leonah (Jun 1, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes!  Do you have either of the previous releases?  The bronze or the pink one?  I have the bronze and think it's lovely, but I know a lot of people complained about the pink being glittery and less than impressive.



really? I was just about to buy pink glow online.. I already have so many golden/bronze highlighters so I though why not go with a pinky toned.



those new(?) ones looks so nice!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 1, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes!  Do you have either of the previous releases?  The bronze or the pink one?  I have the bronze and think it's lovely, but I know a lot of people complained about the pink being glittery and less than impressive.




nope i don't

i wish we can find some swatches of the new ones , they do look nice

i think elegant complained about the pink one.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 1, 2016)

I just spotted these on Nordstrom for pre-sale. I wonder what they look like in person. They shade descriptions on BB don't match the pictures very well. I think I'll just swatch them in person. I don't need to rush and buy new highlighters right now, so if I miss out, that's okay. The pink glow wasn't very great. I heard good things about the bronze one, soo ...maybe these will be better?


----------



## leonah (Jun 1, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I just spotted these on Nordstrom for pre-sale. I wonder what they look like in person. They shade descriptions on BB don't match the pictures very well. I think I'll just swatch them in person. I don't need to rush and buy new highlighters right now, so if I miss out, that's okay. The pink glow wasn't very great. I heard good things about the bronze one, soo ...maybe these will be better?



what was wrong with the pink glow one? I'm undecided which one I should get or if I should just go with the shimmer bricks


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 1, 2016)

leonah said:


> what was wrong with the pink glow one? I'm undecided which one I should get or if I should just go with the shimmer bricks



I wish I could remember exactly what I disliked about it, since it was a while ago. I passed it on to a friend. It just wasn't worth the money and was a bit chunky, not smooth. I just never reached for it over my other highlights. I have a shimmer brick which I love as a blush topper, since it's a bit too much for highlight purposes on me.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jun 3, 2016)

Purchased Sunset and Telluride-- Sunset has given me life!! Definitely one of my new favorite highlighters:




Sunset, Telluride, Cover FX Candlelight
View attachment 54554


----------



## Monsy (Jun 3, 2016)

they both look beautiful!


----------



## leonah (Jun 3, 2016)

need those in my life but they are not here yet


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2016)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Purchased Sunset and Telluride-- Sunset has given me life!! Definitely one of my new favorite highlighters:
> 
> View attachment 54553
> 
> ...



Candlelight!!!!


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 18, 2016)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Purchased Sunset and Telluride-- Sunset has given me life!! Definitely one of my new favorite highlighters:
> 
> View attachment 54553
> 
> ...




Must avert gaze .   Those highlighters are gorgeous on you.


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 19, 2016)

leonah said:


> need those in my life but they are not here yet


That's why I couldn't wait and ordered from Selfridges!!


----------



## leonah (Jun 19, 2016)

Haviggi said:


> That's why I couldn't wait and ordered from Selfridges!!



ohh! I was yesterday at a counter and they didn't know anything on when they are coming in.. sigh. I wanted to swatch them all first before I buy. swatches please when you get them!!


----------



## MissTania (Jun 19, 2016)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Purchased Sunset and Telluride-- Sunset has given me life!! Definitely one of my new favorite highlighters:
> 
> View attachment 54553
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pics they are all lovely on you - I will have to call my counter and ask when to expect them!


----------



## Haviggi (Jun 19, 2016)

leonah said:


> ohh! I was yesterday at a counter and they didn't know anything on when they are coming in.. sigh. I wanted to swatch them all first before I buy. swatches please when you get them!!


I will my dear  :*


----------



## MissTania (Jun 19, 2016)

http://www.fashionisers.com/perfumes-makeup/bobbi-brown-sunset-pink-summer-2016-makeup/

I like all 3 highlighters and Tahiti Pink lipstick!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 20, 2016)

I ordered and received all three of the new Bobbi Brown highlighters.  I love Telluride and Sunset Glow but I have not worn Afternoon Glow yet.  Love Sunset Glow.  It has the pink tone to it that is just beautiful.  I have been on a highlighter kick because a girl can never glow too much.  LOL!  So glad I bought these.


----------



## theparfumfairy (Jun 20, 2016)

I will wait until Saks sends out those 10, 15 or 20 percent coupons before I get all three. They usually send out a coupon during the designer sale and a couple weeks afterwards.  Why do I feel like highlighters are Pokemon for adults. [h=3]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/h]


----------



## leonah (Jun 20, 2016)

theparfumfairy said:


> I will wait until Saks sends out those 10, 15 or 20 percent coupons before I get all three. They usually send out a coupon during the designer sale and a couple weeks afterwards.  Why do I feel like highlighters are Pokemon for adults. *
> 
> 
> 
> *




I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE!! I always think that line too in my head especially with highlighters lol!!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jun 23, 2016)

theparfumfairy said:


> I will wait until Saks sends out those 10, 15 or 20 percent coupons before I get all three. They usually send out a coupon during the designer sale and a couple weeks afterwards.  Why do I feel like highlighters are Pokemon for adults. *
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is one adult that doesn't really know anything bout Pokemon so I laughed when I saw your comment.  LOL!  I may or may not have had two of the Gilt $30 off coupons for Bobbi Brown so I may or may not have placed a couple of orders from her site picking up all three and some other treats.  I try to pick up BB highlighting products when I can because I know if it's a popular item, they can suddenly become hard to find and they never disappoint.


----------



## MissTania (Jun 23, 2016)

I stopped my my local counter to ask about the new collection however they think it is a few weeks away after their next training session.

I did however pick up the Brightening Brick in Pink - it's so smooth and well pigmented and I think I can use it as a blush. 

http://naturalnchicmakeup.com/2015/...tening-brick-compact-swatches-and-review.html

I think I will get Tawny next :

http://www.amodelrecommends.com/2015/02/05/bobbi-browns-brightening-bricks-brush-glow/


----------



## Monsy (Jun 23, 2016)

ugh i hate that brightening brick in pink. it is RIDICULOUSLY glittery. and if that comes from me who loves shimmer so much... you will have glitter fest all over your face.
my worst bb purchase ever


----------



## MissTania (Jun 25, 2016)

LOL I hope it's wearable - I'll report back soon. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 25, 2016)

I think it's not so bad as a blush on lighter skin. make sure to dust off all the glitter


----------



## Monsy (Jun 26, 2016)

i swatched all three new highlighters at nordies but didn't want to buy them there. so i went home to order them online and they are sold out on nordstrom website
aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhhh

so i had to order sunset glow from barneys


----------



## MissTania (Jul 10, 2016)

Thank for the tip Monsy! I haven't even worn it yet. 

I bought sunset glow and afternoon glow today. They swatched beautifully. Telluride looked too dark for me.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2016)

sunset glow is so beautiful


----------



## MissTania (Jul 17, 2016)

I agree I wore it today  - the texture suits a denser brush I tried it a few days ago with a duo fibre brush and it didn't apply well for me.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 21, 2016)

*Bobbi Brown Nude Library Eyeshadow Palette – Christmas 2016*



*(reallyree.com)*


----------



## Monsy (Jul 21, 2016)

her limited edition eye palettes are usually poor quality


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 21, 2016)

I wish her eyeshadows were quality. I like her aesthetic and idea about makeup, but I just never like the actual eyeshadow pigmentation.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 21, 2016)

Monsy said:


> her limited edition eye palettes are usually poor quality





Alysse011 said:


> I wish her eyeshadows were quality. I like her aesthetic and idea about makeup, but I just never like the actual eyeshadow pigmentation.


*^^^^^Good to know! I do not have any BB shadows...and probably because the reviews are always subpar.*


----------



## boschicka (Jul 21, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^Good to know! I do not have any BB shadows...and probably because the reviews are always subpar.*



She has a few good singles, but I agree, it's best to avoid her shadows, especially in palettes.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 23, 2016)

Really? I always thought her shadows were decent.  Maybe they aren't highly pigmented b/c the line leans towards natural makeup?   
She has a shade called Camel that I love. I also love Taupe.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 23, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Really? I always thought her shadows were decent.  Maybe they aren't highly pigmented b/c the line leans towards natural makeup?
> She has a shade called Camel that I love. I also love Taupe.



I have quite a few singles that I like, but have had quite a few duds too.  Camel is definitely a great one! Burnt Sugar and Cognac are also nice.  I really like that CCOs have a lot of the single e/s available.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jul 25, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> Really? I always thought her shadows were decent.  Maybe they aren't highly pigmented b/c the line leans towards natural makeup?
> She has a shade called Camel that I love. I also love Taupe.



I have what seems like a ton of her single eyeshadows and a few different palettes.  I love her shadows and some of my favorite eyeshadow palettes are BB.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 25, 2016)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I have what seems like a ton of her single eyeshadows and a few different palettes.  I love her shadows and some of my favorite eyeshadow palettes are BB.



You're so fortunate to have such good experiences.  I guess with products like these with such mixed reviews, it's just better for people to swatch in person if they can.  Although, those Laura Mercier illuminators swatched so nicely for me, but didn't apply very well with a brush or last throughout the day either. So sad.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2016)

Always wanted something from BB and am seeing new palettes but I'm not sure of the quality


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 2, 2016)

Did anyone get this palette?

Party to Go - Lip & Eyes | BobbiBrown.com


----------



## Miradan (Nov 11, 2016)

FYI, Bobbibrown.com is having 20% off a $50 order and free shipping today. I may have picked up three lipsticks


----------



## Monsy (Nov 24, 2016)

some BB stuff is 30% off on nordies


----------



## MissTania (Jan 1, 2017)

Has anyone noticed the there is a new highlighter, Opal Glow, in one of the holiday sets?

I swatched it a few weeks ago and it was really gorgeous and shimmery, but the full price was obscene considering I am not very interested in the rest of the set. It is now on sale and I'm going to have a another look today. 

I just did a Live Chat and asked if Opal Glow would be released as a single and was told they had no information about that possibility. 

Bobbi Brown Holiday 2016 Gift Giving Collection: Bobbi’s Party Picks Cheek, Lip & Eye Kit – KISS & MAKE-UP BEAUTY BLOG

Bobbi Brown Holiday Gift Giving Collection 2016 | Photos, Swatches & Top Picks – Bubbly Michelle

This youtuber bought the set primarily for Opal Glow, tune in at the 5 min mark for the review and the 8 min mark for comparison to Sunset Glow:

Bobbi Brown Party Picks Set for Holiday 2016 - YouTube


----------



## boschicka (Jan 1, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Has anyone noticed the there is a new highlighter, Opal Glow, in one of the holiday sets?
> 
> I swatched it a few weeks ago and it was really gorgeous and shimmery, but the full price was obscene considering I am not very interested in the rest of the set. It is now on sale and I'm going to have a another look today.
> 
> ...



Yes!  I own it.  I posted about it awhile back, but maybe in the Sephora thread, so...crickets.  It's very pretty and unique.  Has that opalescent quality (hence opal glow, der) to it that makes it unlike the other highlighters in her collection.


----------



## MissTania (Jan 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Yes!  I own it.  I posted about it awhile back, but maybe in the Sephora thread, so...crickets.  It's very pretty and unique.  Has that opalescent quality (hence opal glow, der) to it that makes it unlike the other highlighters in her collection.



I agree, it really is unique and I had to have it - that opalescent quality you mentioned hit the nail on the head and lured me in!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 28, 2017)

Bobbi Brown'''s Exit, Next Moves, and Beauty Secrets Interview


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 29, 2017)

*I confess I've been drooling over the Havana Brights Illuminating Cheek Palettes, especially Guava! Perfect for spring & summer!
The other is Peach @lipstickaddict ~ my cheek twin over in the MAC ED thread 
I have both in my lust list and most likely will pick up both when I find them on sale  ~ $50 each

For some reason I pass over BB. I guess it really is because the edgier, buzz worthy brands get my attention, and BB is a sleeper brand. 
*


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Bobbi Brown'''s Exit, Next Moves, and Beauty Secrets Interview



This morning on MUA was the first I'd heard of this. I'm so out of the loop!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> This morning on MUA was the first I'd heard of this. I'm so out of the loop!



I just happened to come across it yesterday lol


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2017)

Good for her. I am glad she is standing firm with her believes.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 29, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Good for her. I am glad she is standing firm with her believes.



* I agree Monsy! It was a great read and her story speaks to staying true to you! She found her own strengths and point of view and it resonates with lots of ladies!*


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2017)

she reminds me with that of Jo Malone that decided to leave her own brand when it was time...


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 59397
> 
> 
> *I confess I've been drooling over the Havana Brights Illuminating Cheek Palettes, especially Guava! Perfect for spring & summer!
> ...



Hey my dear! Both of those palettes are beautiful in person. I got to swatch them. I prefer Guava!!! It's gorgeous. I already bought the blender brush when Nordies ran that price matching sale. The brush is wonderful.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 29, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Hey my dear! Both of those palettes are beautiful in person. I got to swatch them. I prefer Guava!!! It's gorgeous. I already bought the blender brush when Nordies ran that price matching sale. The brush is wonderful.



*You are such a sweetie! Thank you for the feedback!*


----------



## LavenderPearl (Mar 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Bobbi Brown'''s Exit, Next Moves, and Beauty Secrets Interview


Great article! Thanks for sharing AWS!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2017)

LavenderPearl said:


> Great article! Thanks for sharing AWS!



No probs!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 29, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *You are such a sweetie! Thank you for the feedback!*



Awe, make me blush...pink & coral LOL! I love you to my dear! 

My By Terry Glowy cheek sticks just came so I'm going to go take pics & put them up there shortly


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Bobbi Brown'''s Exit, Next Moves, and Beauty Secrets Interview



Wow! What an excellent article and what a wise woman. Great advice about life!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 29, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Wow! What an excellent article and what a wise woman. Great advice about life!



She seems very cool and low-key chic


----------



## MissTania (Mar 31, 2017)

Review/Swatches: Bobbi Brown Art Stick Liquid Lip – 15 shades | beautifulbuns : a beauty, travel & lifestyle blog

I love these! I bought Lily and Azalea and received a sample of English Rose - they are very pigmented and not drying at all.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 31, 2017)

I just got my BO of Bobbi Browns lip tint in Bare Melon which was near impossible for me to get because it kept selling out. I did the BO order with Nordies price match sale. Anyhoo - it's SO GORGEOUS on!!!! On my lips it's a beautiful almost coral shade. I LOVE it!

Winthrop - did you get Bare Melon too with the others?


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 2, 2017)

*Booo! Still got the sickies  But Yay for F&F sale this week! 

I predict a Hot Tangerine Art Stick & Guava Illuminating Cheek Palette in my near future *


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Hey my dear! Both of those palettes are beautiful in person. I got to swatch them. I prefer Guava!!! It's gorgeous. I already bought the blender brush when Nordies ran that price matching sale. The brush is wonderful.



I bought the Peach one a couple of weeks ago, but assumed Guava would be too dark for me. I think the bronzer in it is Bali Brown, right? I really like the peach palette; the three shades look great together and give me a natural but noticeable glow. Was the Guava not too dark for you? Maybe I'll have to try to see it in person. 

I recently bought a bunch of Bobbi Brown after not buying anything from her for at least 2-3 years. I got Sunset and Afternoon Glow (really like both), Maui because I started using Antigua so much and the Peach palette. I'm loving them all so much that I just ordered the Pretty Powerful Pot Rouge, the Tawny Brightening Powder and Santa Barbara Illuminating bronzer.

Now that my skin is finally drying out (after almost 40 years of oily skin), I'm starting to prefer cream blush and glowy powders.

Nice to see you're still on the board, Elegant-One! I wasn't sure if I'd still recognize anyone here.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I bought the Peach one a couple of weeks ago, but assumed Guava would be too dark for me. I think the bronzer in it is Bali Brown, right? I really like the peach palette; the three shades look great together and give me a natural but noticeable glow. Was the Guava not too dark for you? Maybe I'll have to try to see it in person.
> 
> I recently bought a bunch of Bobbi Brown after not buying anything from her for at least 2-3 years. I got Sunset and Afternoon Glow (really like both), Maui because I started using Antigua so much and the Peach palette. I'm loving them all so much that I just ordered the Pretty Powerful Pot Rouge, the Tawny Brightening Powder and Santa Barbara Illuminating bronzer.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh...HELLO my friend!!!!   The peach looks really nice & it sounds perfect on. I only swatched the Guava coral shade not the other 2 & it was so pretty. The others are probably too dark for me. I haven't swatched Sunset, Afternoon Glow or Santa Barbara. I love Maui & Antiqua, especially Antigua!  What does the pot rouge look like on you? I saw where Nordies just listed 3 new bronzers. Have you seen them?

Happy you posted!


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my gosh...HELLO my friend!!!!   The peach looks really nice & it sounds perfect on. I only swatched the Guava coral shade not the other 2 & it was so pretty. The others are probably too dark for me. I haven't swatched Sunset, Afternoon Glow or Santa Barbara. I love Maui & Antiqua, especially Antigua!  What does the pot rouge look like on you? I saw where Nordies just listed 3 new bronzers. Have you seen them?
> 
> Happy you posted!




I haven't received the Pot Rouge yet; it comes tomorrow with the new Santa Barbara bronzer and the brightening brick. I'm hoping Tawny isn't a glitter fest; there weren't a lot of swatches of it online.

I love both Afternoon Glow and Sunset Glow; they can be subtle to bold, but they aren't glittery.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

Audrey C said:


> I haven't received the Pot Rouge yet; it comes tomorrow with the new Santa Barbara bronzer and the brightening brick. I'm hoping Tawny isn't a glitter fest; there weren't a lot of swatches of it online.
> 
> I love both Afternoon Glow and Sunset Glow; they can be subtle to bold, but they aren't glittery.



Ok, let me know what you think of them. I'm going to go look up the others that you mentioned. I haven't been paying too much attention to BB lately. The glows sound nice. Honestly, I don't know why they have to add glitter at all to makeup lol


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 23, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my gosh...HELLO my friend!!!!   The peach looks really nice & it sounds perfect on. I only swatched the Guava coral shade not the other 2 & it was so pretty. The others are probably too dark for me. I haven't swatched Sunset, Afternoon Glow or Santa Barbara. I love Maui & Antiqua, especially Antigua!  What does the pot rouge look like on you? I saw where Nordies just listed 3 new bronzers. Have you seen them?
> 
> Happy you posted!


I really like the Perfectly Powerful Pot Rouge, but I'm going to return Santa Barbara. I thought it would be a more coral version of Antigua or Maui (both of which I love), but it has the same gold shift that NARS Orgasm does. I've tried it for the last couple of days, on it's own, over a matte bronzer, as a blush topper, and i just don't like it. I don't mind the glow but the gold just isn't for me

I didn't get the Tawny brightening brick; apparently it sold out so they cancelled it from my order.


----------



## GoldenHoney (Jun 5, 2017)

I like the Skin Foundation Stick, Long-wear Even Finish Compact Foundation, and Sheer Finish Pressed Powder.  I want to try the corrector next.


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 14, 2017)

*Peace Love Beach! ~ Summer 2017*




(chicprofile)


----------



## MissTania (Jul 17, 2017)

Instagram

I love the packaging and shade selection. The formula sounds nice too. I can't wait to test them at a counter!


----------



## Miradan (Jul 17, 2017)

ooh, interesting. Will definitely be checking these out!


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 17, 2017)

*Bobbi Brown Crushed Lip Color Fall 2017
*The range of 20 colors will vary from a large spectrum of nudes, to impressive vivid colors and deep autumn, rich shades. It feels soft on the lips and provides a matte finish but without a drying sensation. It can be applied even on dry lips as it will feel them with moisture and the formula which has rich moisturizing ingredients will sink into the lip’s vertical lines.





(chicprofile)


----------



## MissTania (Sep 3, 2017)

Swatches of Crushed Lip Color Lipsticks!

New Bobbi Brown Crushed Lipstick Formula Swatches & Review - YouTube

I like quite a few.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 3, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Swatches of Crushed Lip Color Lipsticks!
> 
> New Bobbi Brown Crushed Lipstick Formula Swatches & Review - YouTube
> 
> I like quite a few.



I do too! These have launched at Sephora Canada but not the ones I'm interested in. Boo!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2017)

I want a few! Well, I thought I wanted bare hoping it was that perfect pink nude, but I did not like the swatch of it in that video


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 6, 2017)

*Why?! Oh why?! Do I have such a hard time saying no to such pretty, warm to neutral toned e/s palettes?!!! 
Does anyone here like BB e/s?  I don't own any...

Bobbi Brown Nude Drama Eyeshadow Palette ~ $59 ~ Available now on Sephora*


----------



## MissTania (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm pretty sure this will be mine! Such a beautiful gold!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 6, 2017)

I love her matte and shimmer eyeshadows.  Oddly enough, I am wearing mostly BB eyeshadows today.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Sep 6, 2017)

MissTania said:


> View attachment 61274
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure this will be mine! Such a beautiful gold!



Yes it is and I think it would look really good with her Gold Shimmer Brick that I have been thinking about lately.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 6, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Why?! Oh why?! Do I have such a hard time saying no to such pretty, warm to neutral toned e/s palettes?!!!
> Does anyone here like BB e/s?  I don't own any...
> 
> Bobbi Brown Nude Drama Eyeshadow Palette ~ $59 ~ Available now on Sephora*



Her individual shadows are lovely. The palettes can be iffy, but that one looks quite nice.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 10, 2017)

I really like that palette too but usually her shadow palettes lack in quality. if someone tries it or you find swatches please let us know


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 10, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Her individual shadows are lovely. The palettes can be iffy, but that one looks quite nice.


*
So, I was out and about today and got to visit my 2 Sephora stores (on is in JCP). I eyeballed and handled this palette in person. Online it looks lovely. In person it was truly MEH. So a skip for me. This is one of those times I am thankful I get in store to swatch before purchasing a dud online. 
*


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 11, 2017)

I dint try any other products of them but the lip-glass is very good and it lost long for 8 to 10 hours.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2017)

I swatched the new Downtown es palette in Nordies yesterday & I LOVED it. The shadows were super smooth, pigmented & very long wearing. The upper left grey shadow was super pretty. I ordered it last night from NM.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 17, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I swatched the new Downtown es palette in Nordies yesterday & I LOVED it. The shadows were super smooth, pigmented & very long wearing. The upper left grey shadow was super pretty. I ordered it last night from NM.


I had to get out of here, close and reopen my browser to quote you because I was getting a pic of the entire forum as my quote! Anyhooo....that palette looks very pretty and has a Chanel Prelude vibe to it, at least in pictures of the palette online. Haven't seen swatches.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> I had to get out of here, close and reopen my browser to quote you because I was getting a pic of the entire forum as my quote! Anyhooo....that palette looks very pretty and has a Chanel Prelude vibe to it, at least in pictures of the palette online. Haven't seen swatches.



That's crazy! I'm using a new laptop so I haven't had as many issues on here as I used to. Although Nordies has been having some really weird issues for me lately. I will swatch it & put pics here when I get it. The brown shade is really pretty too. You would think the grey & brown wouldn't be unique, but I mostly only wear those 2 shades lol & I really loved how they looked. NM has been doing 10% ebates so that's where I've been buying from lately.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 18, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> So, I was out and about today and got to visit my 2 Sephora stores (on is in JCP). I eyeballed and handled this palette in person. Online it looks lovely. In person it was truly MEH. So a skip for me. This is one of those times I am thankful I get in store to swatch before purchasing a dud online.
> *



someone posted swatch photo in sephora community and it looked so meh


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 18, 2017)

Monsy said:


> someone posted swatch photo in sephora community and it looked so meh



*I think we have become so enamoured and used to pigment saturated products, anything with less or subtle pigmentation appears meh. For someone who likes natural, subtle, it is a safe bet. *


----------



## MissTania (Sep 20, 2017)

Nordies have 15% selected makeup atm. I ordered Cali Rose and Lilac crushed lip color lipsticks. This video was helpful:

Watch "NEW Crushed Lip Colour Swatch" on YouTube
NEW Crushed Lip Colour Swatch - YouTube

I like more shades but will wait to swatch in person before buying more.


----------



## Shars (Sep 20, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Nordies have 15% selected makeup atm. I ordered Cali Rose and Lilac crushed lip color lipsticks. This video was helpful:
> 
> Watch "NEW Crushed Lip Colour Swatch" on YouTube
> NEW Crushed Lip Colour Swatch - YouTube
> ...



Wow thanks for posting about the sale. I wonder who they're price matching.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2017)

Shars said:


> Wow thanks for posting about the sale. I wonder who they're price matching.



Macy's. There's a voucher for BB through Gilt right now too.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 20, 2017)

I just bought BB crushed lipstick in Ruby  Actually, I buy every lipstick named Ruby because of my sweet grandaughter. I would like to get another shade or 2 while they're price matching.


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just bought BB crushed lipstick in Ruby  Actually, I buy every lipstick named Ruby because of my sweet grandaughter. I would like to get another shade or 2 while they're price matching.



Adorable! I've got Telluride and Bare so far. I was thinking of Cranberry and Plum next.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Adorable! I've got Telluride and Bare so far. I was thinking of Cranberry and Plum next.



I love cranberry too. What does Telluride & bare look like on? Is there some pink in Bare?


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I love cranberry too. What does Telluride & bare look like on? Is there some pink in Bare?



I loooove Telluride. I think it will work for a lot of people.
I'm not seeing pink in Bare. Could be one of those shades that works if you already have pink lips.
Probably Babe and Baby are safer bets.


----------



## Shars (Sep 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Macy's. There's a voucher for BB through Gilt right now too.



Ahh makes sense. I stopped reading Macys' emails since they don't take my card lol. I saw the Gilt BB promo but can't take of any BB stuff that I want right now.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 21, 2017)

Is anyone getting the gold highlighter?


----------



## TraceyMc (Sep 21, 2017)

Just ordered the Plum and Cabana crushed lip colours , lots of gorgeous shades ! Any recommendations ?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 21, 2017)

Downtown Palette. It's so much richer & prettier in person. I had a hard time capturing the swatched shades. Swatches are 2 top left & 2 bottom right side in palette order. The top right shade is such a pretty slight pink taupe. It's very pretty in person. The texture & pigmentation is wonderful.

Top left shade - Beautiful deep Charcoal
Top right shade - Slight pink doe nude
Bottom Left shade - kind of a grey khaki medium taupe brown
Bottom Right shade - rich beautiful deeper chocolate


----------



## MissTania (Sep 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Is anyone getting the gold highlighter?



I am definitely getting it, and you? I'll probably wait until it launches here as the price difference isn't usually significant.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 21, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I am definitely getting it, and you? I'll probably wait until it launches here as the price difference isn't usually significant.




It's gold so I added it to my cart as a reflex lol 
But with all the Chanel highlighters that may be coming up, I'm not sure if I'll  commit 
I'm excited if you're getting it!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Downtown Palette. It's so much richer & prettier in person. I had a hard time capturing the swatched shades. Swatches are 2 top left & 2 bottom right side in palette order. The top right shade is such a pretty slight pink taupe. It's very pretty in person. The texture & pigmentation is wonderful.
> 
> Top left shade - Beautiful deep Charcoal
> Top right shade - Slight pink doe nude
> ...



I'm dying! I see the differences on my desktop. On my phone, those colors all looked exactly the same.  Thinking to myself: [MENTION=21522]elegant-one[/MENTION] has finally lost it.  Telling people they and their makeup smell.  Loving palettes with all the same color. 
I'm an idiot.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 21, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I'm dying! I see the differences on my desktop. On my phone, those colors all looked exactly the same.  Thinking to myself:  @elegant-one  has finally lost it.  Telling people they and their makeup smell.  Loving palettes with all the same color.
> I'm an idiot.



AHAHAHAHA!!!! I hooted & laughed reallllly loud reading that!!! You're so funny  Nope, they really are waaay different from each other. BTW...it has no SMELL LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shars (Sep 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> It's gold so I added it to my cart as a reflex lol
> But with all the Chanel highlighters that may be coming up, I'm not sure if I'll  commit
> I'm excited if you're getting it!



I think they have a trio palette coming out for the holidays that I want instead. But I still low key want the gold one even though I already have that Bronze Glow one from a couple years ago lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 21, 2017)

Shars said:


> I think they have a trio palette coming out for the holidays that I want instead. But I still low key want the gold one even though I already have that Bronze Glow one from a couple years ago lol.



Lol


----------



## MissTania (Sep 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> It's gold so I added it to my cart as a reflex lol
> But with all the Chanel highlighters that may be coming up, I'm not sure if I'll  commit
> I'm excited if you're getting it!



It's already available? Where?

I'm pretty sure I'll get the Bobbi HL even with the Chanel ones coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 21, 2017)

MissTania said:


> It's already available? Where?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll get the Bobbi HL even with the Chanel ones coming out of the woodwork!



I saw it on the Nordstrom  site


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 22, 2017)

*Bobbi Brown Holiday Goodness!*


*Bobbi Brown Caviar & Rubies Eyeshadow Palette
Nordstrom ~ $75 

*


*Bobbi Brown Highlighting Powder Trio
Sephora ~ $69

(images from musingsofamuse)*


----------



## Monsy (Sep 22, 2017)

i like that trio


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 22, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i like that trio



Ditto here


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 22, 2017)

MissTania said:


> It's already available? Where?
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'll get the Bobbi HL even with the Chanel ones coming out of the woodwork!



What Chanel ones ?!? Clearly I've missed something lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 22, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> What Chanel ones ?!? Clearly I've missed something lol.



Check the General Chanel thread ... at your own risk lol


----------



## MissTania (Sep 24, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> What Chanel ones ?!? Clearly I've missed something lol.



I see from the General Chanel thread you are now up to speed and we are all in big trouble!


----------



## MissTania (Sep 25, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I saw it on the Nordstrom  site



Thanks! I can't wait to swatch it in person!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Thanks! I can't wait to swatch it in person!



Let us know what you think


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2017)

I got my crushed lipstick in Ruby  - a slightly deeper cherry red, & Baby - a very very pretty true lighter pink. It's lighter but not in a bad way. I love how it looks on my lips.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I got my crushed lipstick in Ruby  - a slightly deeper cherry red, & Baby - a very very pretty true lighter pink. It's lighter but not in a bad way. I love how it looks on my lips.


Baby and Bitten are on my list!

I was wandering Nordies today looking for the perfect fall lipstick (I have decided that this fall I will become one of those women who wears berry lipsticks and also who wears cute fall hats...both are outside my comfort zone). I happened across Bobbi Brown and tried out the crushed color in Grenadine. Love at first swipe! I'm going kind of crazy for the formula now. I love that worn-in, lightly stained look.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Baby and Bitten are on my list!
> 
> I was wandering Nordies today looking for the perfect fall lipstick (I have decided that this fall I will become one of those women who wears berry lipsticks and also who wears cute fall hats...both are outside my comfort zone). I happened across Bobbi Brown and tried out the crushed color in Grenadine. Love at first swipe! I'm going kind of crazy for the formula now. I love that worn-in, lightly stained look.



Awesome! It is a great formula & your description is perfect. I wish I would have bought more when Nordies did the 15% off. I'll have to check out Bitten & Grenadine. I say go for it with the hats & berry lips!!! I do that look too.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

Moon Glow


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> moon glow
> 
> View attachment 61996



gorgeous!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> gorgeous!!!!



 
Hoping it swatches nicely


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 21, 2017)

Moon Glow


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Moon Glow
> 
> 
> 
> ...





awickedshape said:


> Moon Glow
> View attachment 61999




*OOOOoooooohhhhh!*


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *OOOOoooooohhhhh!*



  

.


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 24, 2017)

I picked up the highlighter trio.  It doesn't look like any of my other BB highlighters.  So glad I got it. Next?! Moon Glow!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 24, 2017)

ARmakeupjunkie said:


> I picked up the highlighter trio.  It doesn't look like any of my other BB highlighters.  So glad I got it. Next?! Moon Glow!



*I swatched it last weekend in store...It is very pretty, but for some reason I was underwhelmed. 
It could be because I am flirting with a couple high end highlighters on the horizon (By Terry & Chanel). 
It's still on my lust list...*


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 24, 2017)

Have you Ladies eye sparkles with the gold packaging?
I saw it on IG last night 
Ill try post links when I get home


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 24, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 24, 2017)

nudibelle said:


> Instagram



So pretty! I wonder if they'll be mostly sparkle or the base color will show through


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Oct 25, 2017)

I feel like BB has done something like this before. I may be able to find something similar from her in my collection.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 10, 2017)

So Bobbi Brown is 20% off on Spring for the next couple of days. Guess who just ordered the Downtown Cool palette? *points to self* (I'd seen Elegant's swatches of it and was like *heart eyes*, went to see if I could dupe it with my existing eyeshadow stash, and I don't think I could or can.)


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 10, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> So Bobbi Brown is 20% off on Spring for the next couple of days. Guess who just ordered the Downtown Cool palette? *points to self* (I'd seen Elegant's swatches of it and was like *heart eyes*, went to see if I could dupe it with my existing eyeshadow stash, and I don't think I could or can.)



Great! I hope you love it.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 10, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> So Bobbi Brown is 20% off on Spring for the next couple of days. Guess who just ordered the Downtown Cool palette? *points to self* (I'd seen Elegant's swatches of it and was like *heart eyes*, went to see if I could dupe it with my existing eyeshadow stash, and I don't think I could or can.)




they have 20% off on their website too


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 19, 2017)

Downtown palette arrived on Thursday, wore 3/4 of the colours today (Cool Brown (top left shade) as a brow colour, then Grey (top right) and Cool Grey (bottom left) on my eyes). I really like this quad.


----------



## TraceyMc (Nov 24, 2017)

Just ordered Sunflare , Moonstone and Chlorophyll from the new luxe eyeshadow collection  House of Fraser in UK is having 15% off for BF ! Can't wait to see how these perform


----------



## Avaritia (Nov 27, 2017)

Does anyone have an approximate dupe for MoonGlow? With nothing to compare it to, the 4 swatches don't really help much. I want to see if i could pull it off, but it seems I'm going to need to compare with a dupe to do so.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 27, 2017)

My first order from Bobbi brown's site came today. Pretty fast shipping.  I got the gold highlighter and the highlighter palette.  The packaging is gorgeous.  Great presentation.  The colors look so pretty.  I haven't tried any of them yet.  Maybe tomorrow..


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 28, 2017)

Avaritia said:


> Does anyone have an approximate dupe for MoonGlow? With nothing to compare it to, the 4 swatches don't really help much. I want to see if i could pull it off, but it seems I'm going to need to compare with a dupe to do so.


I woree this today.  I find it to be on the cooler side for a gold but not quite white gold.  I need some time to go through my stash to find a dupe. Plus, I need to try different brushes. I didn't feel like the one I used this morning picked up enough product (Surratt) and I'm not sure it went best with the blush I used (Chanel So Close blush) but it didn't clash by any means.  I'll try to get back to you on this one.

Speaking of Boobi Brown. I received a second box today.  It seems they sent me someone else's order. Will call to straighten it out.  But I thought it was a gift a first. It had all my info on it and my invoice too. But I checked yesterday's box and found someone else's invoice in it so no free gift.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 28, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> Downtown palette arrived on Thursday, wore 3/4 of the colours today (Cool Brown (top left shade) as a brow colour, then Grey (top right) and Cool Grey (bottom left) on my eyes). I really like this quad.



 Happy you like it!


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2017)

Has anyone swatched the luxe eyeshadows--rich collection or whatever nonsense they are called?
Wondering if they are a glittery mess?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 5, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Has anyone swatched the luxe eyeshadows--rich collection or whatever nonsense they are called?
> Wondering if they are a glittery mess?



Are these some ? Instagram


----------



## boschicka (Dec 5, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Are these some ? Instagram



Yes.  Some claim to be metallic, but a lot of them seem sparkly/glittery, so....?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 8, 2017)

Bobbi Brown Luxe Eye Shadow - Sparkle, Metal, Lustre Swatches


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 8, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Bobbi Brown Luxe Eye Shadow - Sparkle, Metal, Lustre Swatches



*YES! I was just on my way over here to post! I am having a hard time resisting all the metallic sparkle things! 

I also have to say, I have become a Bobbi Brown fan in 2017, starting with the Havana Brights and then the Highlighting Trio.

I think these look beautiful, but I won't jump on any until a sale, if they are still available...fingers crossed!*







(reallyree)


----------



## boschicka (Dec 8, 2017)

Well, great.  Now I want Metal Rose, but it seems it was not released here in the US?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 13, 2017)

trio highlighter will be 34$ on sale tomorrow at sephora


----------



## Shars (Dec 13, 2017)

Monsy said:


> trio highlighter will be 34$ on sale tomorrow at sephora



*hides eyes*!!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 13, 2017)

Monsy said:


> trio highlighter will be 34$ on sale tomorrow at sephora



*DAGNABBIT ~ I bought it when it went on sale for $52  ~ Oh well. You win some, you lose some...lol*


----------



## boschicka (Dec 13, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *DAGNABBIT ~ I bought it when it went on sale for $52  ~ Oh well. You win some, you lose some...lol*



Exactly!  Plus you've had it in your hot little hands this whole time.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 13, 2017)

* I know * *​I am so not on top of swatching…it is a lovely palette *


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 14, 2017)

Bobbi Brown Extra Glow swatches  
Instagram


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 14, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Bobbi Brown Extra Glow swatches
> Instagram


Sounds like that will be Asia exclusive?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 14, 2017)

Not sure [MENTION=5347]Winthrop44[/MENTION] 
My 'net really slow tonight IG not refreshing properly


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 14, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Not sure @Winthrop44
> My 'net really slow tonight IG not refreshing properly



I looked on her blog and that's where I got that impression. Hope I'm wrong though. IG has been funny for me for a week or two, but I've thought it was my iPad. Who knows.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 14, 2017)

might be asia only or some of the items 

because that glow primer balm thingy was at 40-60% off on nordstromrack so it might be replaced by the new ones who are basically identical to mac prep+prime yellow and pink. anyone else noticed that?


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 15, 2017)

ChicProfile has a US launch date of Jan 2018 so maybe we'll get more info soon


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## TraceyMc (Dec 21, 2017)

Just purchased the BB travel brush set for holiday 2017 plus another travel brush brought out for holidays , the set was on sale €27 off and the travel angle eye brush was €2 off so thought it was a good deal for €89 in total ,down from €118 .I only have a BB eyeliner brush so this I my first set of brushes from the brand.  Has anyone gotten this set , if so what are your thoughts?


----------



## TraceyMc (Dec 22, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Bobbi Brown Extra Glow swatches
> Instagram



These just launched this morning on Selfridges UK online store so must not be Asia exclusive . I just got the Bare Lip Tint in Bare Pink Sparkle .


----------



## Monsy (Dec 24, 2017)

new highlighter up on nordies as well as the new foundation


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 24, 2017)

Monsy said:


> new highlighter up on nordies as well as the new foundation
> 
> View attachment 62772



Does that new foundation have octinoxate to your knowledge?


----------



## Monsy (Dec 24, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> ChicProfile has a US launch date of Jan 2018 so maybe we'll get more info soon



glow stuff is also up on nordies


----------



## Monsy (Dec 24, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Does that new foundation have octinoxate to your knowledge?



i tried finding ingredients and found on bobbi site that you have to email them to get ingredients. how stupid


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 24, 2017)

Monsy said:


> i tried finding ingredients and found on bobbi site that you have to email them to get ingredients. how stupid



 I know...almost half the questions in the Q&A section ask for ingredients and the answer is always to tell the person to check their email for a response. I've seen this with many products on her site. It just makes it look like they're ashamed of the ingredients for goodness sakes! They can't even answer a specific ingredient question publicly, much less routinely provide all ingredient lists under each product like Laura Mercier does, for example. A real turn off.

I have emailed them and will post ingredients but I will already say SPF 15 is meaningless. Everyone needs to wear sunscreen under this so there is little point in potentially making it that some portion of their customers will not be able to use it if they included chemical ss (in my case) or any other ss agent that other people avoid. While I do well with them, I know people who avoid titanium or zinc due to breakouts. Just not worth it to include SPF 15 from an economic or common sense perspective.


----------



## Monsy (Dec 24, 2017)

huge turn off and brands should not be allowed to hide ingredients


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 27, 2017)

*Skin Long-Wear Weightless Foundation SPF 15*ACTIVE INGREDIENTS: OCTINOXATE 3.0% [] TITANIUM DIOXIDE 1.6% INGREDIENTS: WATER\AQUA\EAU [] DIMETHICONE [] TRIMETHYLSILOXYSILICATE [] CETYL PEG/PPG-10/1 DIMETHICONE [] BUTYLENE GLYCOL [] GLYCERIN [] DISTEARDIMONIUM HECTORITE [] POLYGLYCERYL-3 DIISOSTEARATE [] SODIUM CHLORIDE [] LAMINARIA SACCHARINA EXTRACT [] BUTYROSPERMUM PARKII (SHEA BUTTER) [] FRAGRANCE (PARFUM) [] ASCORBYL PALMITATE [] TOCOPHEROL [] DIMETHICONE CROSSPOLYMER [] METHICONE [] STEARIC ACID [] TOCOPHERYL ACETATE [] GLYCERYL OLEATE [] LECITHIN [] GLYCERYL STEARATE [] CITRIC ACID [] ALUMINUM HYDROXIDE [] TALC [] DISODIUM EDTA [] LINALOOL [] SODIUM DEHYDROACETATE [] PHENOXYETHANOL [] [+/- MICA [] TITANIUM DIOXIDE (CI 77891) [] IRON OXIDES (CI 77492) [] IRON OXIDES (CI 77491) [] IRON OXIDES (CI 77499)] <ILN44078>​


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 15, 2018)

Bobbi Brown Extra Glow Collection | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## Monsy (Jan 15, 2018)

opal glow looks gorgeous


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 25, 2018)

*Bobbi Brown back on my radar!
Warm , Define, Illuminate ~ Summer 2018
April / May 18
*

*

**(sneak peek info from chicprofile)

Highlight & Glow Shimmer Brick Palette LE
Rose, Copper Diamond & Apricot 

Bronzing Powder ~ Special Deco Compact LE
7 shades

Illuminating Bronzing Powder ~ Special Deco Compact LE
5 shades


*


----------



## Shars (Feb 25, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Bobbi Brown back on my radar!
> Warm , Define, Illuminate ~ Summer 2018
> April / May 18
> *
> ...



Too many people are vying for our dollars!!! lol


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## boschicka (Mar 8, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 63392



Oooh, let us know what you think!  Please.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Oooh, let us know what you think!  Please.



Will do! 
You know I checked for reviews before I finally ordered it and of course today I saw a review where a girl said she got Dermatitis! Ugh


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 8, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Will do!
> You know I checked for reviews before I finally ordered it and of course today I saw a review where a girl said she got Dermatitis! Ugh



Hey, I want to know too! I have the pink shade in my cart.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Hey, I want to know too! I have the pink shade in my cart.



Will try it tomorrow (fingers crossed)
The shade I have is supposed to be the previous balm repackaged in white instead of black so I checked those reviews. Can't believe I didn't see that one!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 8, 2018)

I wonder if it is identical to mac strobe cream


----------



## Monsy (Mar 8, 2018)

or the prep and prime radiance pink and yellow ?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 8, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I wonder if it is identical to mac strobe cream



Supposed to be very similar just more moisturizing


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 9, 2018)

Jaja Sassoon on Instagram: “For many years I've really felt that the unsung hero of the Bobbi Brown Cosmetics range was the Illuminating Moisture Balm.  It just added…”

bbmua_hyunjung_O on Instagram: “#happynewyear 새해부터는 피부 속부터 글로잉 글로잉 #광채피부 준비 하실거죠? 광채글로우수분베이스로 새해맞이 새로운 피부 메이크업 추천 할께요! 스킨케어성분이 한 가득한 이제품으로 5살이상 어려보이는 촘촘하고 빛나는 #동안피부…”

BobbiBrownBloomiesWillowbrook on Instagram: “Our new all over glow with a touch of golden glow. Come to the counter and get your sun kiss glow [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=illuminatingmoisturebalm]#illuminatingmoisturebalm …”[/url]

Maria Vamvali on Instagram: “Glow, glow and more glow  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=bareglow]#bareglow #pinkglow #goldenglow #illuminatingmoisturebalm #bobbibrown #bobbibrown greece #bobbibrown cosmetics…”[/url]

🅑🅑🅓🅐 иυяι on Instagram: “옆으로 슥슥 [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=bobbibrown]#bobbibrown #illuminatingmoisturebalm   피부에 조명을 비춰놓은 것처럼 윤기나게 표현하고 싶지 않으세요? _ 농축된 밤 질감으로 베이스 역할 뿐만 아니라 보습 역할까지 하기때문에 가벼우면서도…”[/url]

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVxEerrhoW8/


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 11, 2018)

Testing Bare Glow today
Excuse my dry skin


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 13, 2018)

Dreaming of Capri All Over Glow in Sole


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Mar 20, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Bobbi Brown back on my radar!
> Warm , Define, Illuminate ~ Summer 2018
> April / May 18
> *
> ...


looks really pretty to me


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 24, 2018)

Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess 2018 Makeup Review & Swatches


----------



## lipstickaddict (Mar 25, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Bobbi Brown Extra Glow Collection | The Beauty Look Book



This collection finally launched in Canada lol. I couldn't resist the white packaging so I ordered the opal glow highlighter. Looks like a real beauty! Did anyone else get anything from this collection?


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2018)

@jillecrist on Instagram: “The new crushed lip colors from [MENTION=38039]bobbi[/MENTION]brown!! L to R: Molly Wow, Sazan Nude, and Darling Dalalid. Loving all three shades and one of my…”


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2018)

@bbmua_hk_meg on Instagram: “Crushed Lip Color 有新色喇，仲係 limited edition， 三隻色都好靚㗎! 自然唇色#Sazannude 春日跳脱南瓜色#Mollywow 冷艶紫紅#daringdalalid 27 March 2018 有得買喇 ～@lanecrawford…”


----------



## boschicka (Mar 26, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> @bbmua_hk_meg on Instagram: “Crushed Lip Color 有新色喇，仲係 limited edition， 三隻色都好靚㗎! 自然唇色#Sazannude 春日跳脱南瓜色#Mollywow 冷艶紫紅#daringdalalid 27 March 2018 有得買喇 ～@lanecrawford…”



Thank you!  Saw these on Nordstrom and was thinking of getting one, but couldn't trust the lip pics provided.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 26, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Thank you!  Saw these on Nordstrom and was thinking of getting one, but couldn't trust the lip pics provided.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 10, 2018)

*Nude On Nude Eye Shadow Palettes 
*

*

Bronzed Nudes ~ I like this one! *







*Rosy Nudes*






(reallyree)


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 10, 2018)

*Nude On Nude (britishbeautyblogger)

Bronzed





Rosy*


----------



## Monsy (Jul 10, 2018)

those look really nice and more pigmented than usual 


I got the sample of that weightless foundation and OMG it is stunning. full coverage but feels so light on skin


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 20, 2018)

Hope they never stop making Bare Glow 

Team Bobbi Brown Uccle on Instagram: “That glow tho  The Extra Illuminating Moisture Balm is your perfect pick for summer. Here is a swatch of the 3 shades (from bottom):…”


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2018)

@makeup_angel8522 on Instagram: “Свотчи осенней коллекции Bobbi Brown Camo Luxe Collection Fall 2018.На фотографии два оттенка дуохромных моно-теней Luxe Eye Shadow Multi…”


----------



## TraceyMc (Aug 22, 2018)

anyone pick up the new BB Camo palette or either of the Camo luxe eye singles ? Thoughts on them or swatches please


----------



## boschicka (Aug 22, 2018)

TraceyMc said:


> anyone pick up the new BB Camo palette or either of the Camo luxe eye singles ? Thoughts on them or swatches please



I ordered the single shadows, but they haven't arrived.


----------



## boschicka (Aug 28, 2018)

Incandescent is very similar to MAC's Stylishly Merry from the 2017 Holiday Collection.  It's a little brighter, meaning the base color is more beige where the MAC base color is more grey?/deeper brown, and perhaps it leans the tiniest bit more peachy than pink.  Overall the same idea.  The glitter in these shadows seem just one size up from the glitter in Jungle.
And speaking of that, Jungle is a grey (possibly deep khaki)....grey-khaki base with green and pink refined glitters.  I'm usually not a glitter fan, but this is glitter done for adults.  Ya know, not XXX glitter, but with some grace.  What?!  I'm terrible at describing things.  I usually hate glitter in any products, but these are ok.  Not chunky glitter.  More refined than the glitter in Dazzleshadows and Moondust shadows.
In conclusion, they are pretty and I'm glad I have them in my collection, but I have not worn them on the eye yet.  Also of note, I decluttered all my Moondust and Dazzleshadows.


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 8, 2018)

[MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION] ~
*
Ask & ye shall receive  Here's a red palette! 
Infra-Red Holiday 2018 ~ $39
September 15th for Rouge

*



*(temptalia)
*


----------



## boschicka (Sep 8, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION] ~
> *
> Ask & ye shall receive  Here's a red palette!
> Infra-Red Holiday 2018 ~ $39
> ...



Mine, mine, mine! Gimme, gimme!

Also, Huda Beauty is coming out with more of their mini palettes in amazing colors!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 10, 2018)

*Bobbi Brown Holiday 2018

*



(1beautynews.ru)


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 10, 2018)

Bobbi Brown Cosmetics on Instagram: “Celebrate Singles' Day with something extra Luxe. Enjoy 20% off your order on bobbibrown.com.  #SinglesDay”


----------

